# Vildhjarta thread!!



## ZeroCool

I like their new song. I still want them to add something to Traces though. Well if they were planning on making it more than an instrumental. No complaints either way. I've listened to that song hundreds of times. 

And a world tour wouldn't hurt.


----------



## jr1092

ZeroCool said:


> And a world tour wouldn't hurt.



Neither would them releasing an album already. Highly anticipating a release!


----------



## ZeroCool

That too. I don't know how they're not signed yet. Clearly people want them around. Labels need to get there shit together.


----------



## 7StringGuy5150

I agree...Vildhjarta is fucking great! ..and a would tour would be the shit


----------



## MobiusR

ZeroCool said:


> That too. I don't know how they're not signed yet. Clearly people want them around. Labels need to get there shit together.



they are signed...Century Media. Album is already done tracking getting sent for mixing


Sometime this year i think


----------



## ZeroCool

MobiusR said:


> they are signed...Century Media. Album is already done tracking getting sent for mixing
> 
> 
> Sometime this year i think



Nice! I guess they need to update their myspace. I'm happy for them though. I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

ZeroCool said:


> Nice! I guess they need to update their myspace. I'm happy for them though. I can't wait to hear it.




Their whatspace?

Facebook, my friend.


----------



## msalazar

ZeroCool said:


> I like their new song. I still want them to add something to Traces though. Well if they were planning on making it more than an instrumental. No complaints either way. I've listened to that song hundreds of times.
> 
> And a world tour wouldn't hurt.


I can never listen to traces just once.


----------



## only6

Alongside Monuments/Fellsilent, Vildhjarta has to be my favourite band, even though they have barely any proper material out yet. Also new song? Do you mean Eternal Golden Monk? You can hardly call it new. Now you've got me paranoid that I've missed them releasing a new song without me noticing


----------



## ZeroCool

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Their whatspace?
> 
> Facebook, my friend.



Say whaaaat? Myspace isn't cool anymore? Damn, I've been wondering why I'm pickin up nothing but hefty chicks.


----------



## ZeroCool

only6 said:


> Alongside Monuments/Fellsilent, Vildhjarta has to be my favourite band, even though they have barely any proper material out yet. Also new song? Do you mean Eternal Golden Monk? You can hardly call it new. Now you've got me paranoid that I've missed them releasing a new song without me noticing


 

Well relatively new lol


----------



## leandroab

Thall.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Listen to this. It has more balls than a thousand elephants.


----------



## Prydogga

MobiusR said:


> they are signed...Century Media. Album is already done tracking getting sent for mixing
> 
> 
> Sometime this year i think



It's actually just being sent off to be mastered, AFAIK. So I believe this year is a definite.

Is there a link anywhere to the track? I want to see if I'll actually like Vildhjarta now...


----------



## Adriatic

Vildhjarta are the swedish pink floyd of metal...


----------



## Sikthness

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Listen to this. It has more balls than a thousand elephants.





^What the fuck!? I just grew a beard in a little under 2 minutes.


----------



## vampiregenocide

They've barely released anything yet have amassed quite a following. They're very Fellsilent-esque but thats never a bad thing. I'm looking forward to their album.

Tune:


----------



## fortysix_and_2

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Listen to this. It has more balls than a thousand elephants.







G'damnit. You owe me a new pair of pants.


----------



## Static

Great band.Love everything that they've put out so far.Traces is also what got me into them when i heard it like a year back.I am quite curious as to how it would sound with vocals.


----------



## danieluber1337

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Listen to this. *It has more balls than ten thousand elephants.*




Fixed.


----------



## wannabguitarist

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Listen to this. It has more balls than a thousand elephants.




That was dubstep like


----------



## MobiusR

thall


----------



## thedarkoceans

SORRY,dont neg rep me for this,is just an OPINION,i'm not saying that they are shit.they are talented musicians with great songwriting skills,but FOR ME is "just another djent band" ,djent is a trend nowadays.everybody plays it,and probably now a lot of bands are ripping off what Vildhjarta and Periphery do.I call myself out of this genre.
and again is an OPINION,maybe i'm just a dumbass.is a matter of taste,if you like djent,i can just say "well,you like it,and if this gives you inspiration,go for it,write your music"
so guys,take care,keep listening djent.
tdo.


----------



## Luppin

thedarkoceans said:


> SORRY,dont neg rep me for this,is just an OPINION,i'm not saying that they are shit.they are talented musicians with great songwriting skills,but FOR ME is "just another djent band" ,djent is a trend nowadays.everybody plays it,and probably now a lot of bands are ripping off what Vildhjarta and Periphery do.I call myself out of this genre.
> and again is an OPINION,maybe i'm just a dumbass.is a matter of taste,if you like djent,i can just say "well,you like it,and if this gives you inspiration,go for it,write your music"
> so guys,take care,keep listening djent.
> tdo.



Their EP Omnislash came out in 2009, which I do believe is quite a bit before the whole djent trend went into full effect.


----------



## Sikthness

Luppin said:


> Their EP Omnislash came out in 2009, which I do believe is quite a bit before the whole djent trend went into full effect.


 
Not sure about this, 2009 had plenty of djent in full effect. Anyway Ive always kinda thought that Vildj were cool, but nowhere near to gods most make them out to be. The EP was ok, got a few spins outta it. But this Thall or whatever it is called has me excited, if just for that insanely crushing tone. I think its gonna be a huge step forward instead of djent-by-numbers.


----------



## ZeroCool

Saturated as djent may be, Vildhjarta has, imho, better songwriting skills than the vast majority. That's how they keep people listening. They may not be tech god of gods, maybe eventually?, but they sure know how to write a damn good song.


----------



## Vision

thedarkoceans said:


> They are THE shit.they are talented musicians with great songwriting skills,but FOR ME maybe i'm just a dumbass.





Fix'd and added epic content.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The thing I love about Vildhjarta is their use of wacky muting techniques, reminds me a lot of Browne's work too.


----------



## Mwoit

Stealthtastic said:


> The thing I love about Vildhjarta is their use of wacky muting techniques, reminds me a lot of Browne's work too.



Exactly that, which I love. Gives it a real percussive sound and groove!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yup, also kinda throwback to that old school funk stuff.


----------



## Mexi

their percussive grooves and muting is definitely what sets their sound apart from the rest of the djent/BWOOWWW kind of sound thats pretty big these days

not that I have a problem with guitars that go BWOW


----------



## jack10110

Oh this is fucking awesome.


----------



## Sikthness

Any idea of whenthe album will be out?


----------



## ManBeast

hahah fantastic thread, love the comments.

Cant wait for the release


----------



## Hypothermia

as someone posted on their facebook wall.

they are the Duke nukem of djent.


----------



## TheBloodstained

besides listening to their Omnilash EP, I haven't really explored this band so much. I keep hearing things about a full length album - anyone who wanna fill me in on that? - which I'd have to check out/buy/rape-my-speakers-with when due!


----------



## Xiphos68

TheBloodstained said:


> I keep hearing things about a full length album - anyone who wanna fill me in on that?



They recently were signed to Century Media records and they plan on releasing there first album with them.

Not sure what they're recording at the moment. They released this video of a few months ago:


----------



## TheBloodstained

Xiphos68 said:


> They recently were signed to Century Media records and they plan on releasing there first album with them.
> 
> Not sure what they're recording at the moment. They released this video of a few months ago:



Sounds incredibly evil 

Just checked their FaceBook, and the 22. of august they wrote:


> *Greetings loyal minions!
> We know we haven't been very responsive to your love, sorry about that.
> 
> The album is done and sent to Jens Bogren for mastering. Stay tuned for Century Media to announce the release date! We'll try and release as many teasers and songs as possible prior to the release. We the album won't disappoint you guys!
> 
> We are also really happy to announce that vildhjarta is sponsored by Invictus guitars UK. Go and check them out for some of their works!*


guess it's just a simple matter of time before something crazy gets announced


----------



## Wookieslayer

hell yeah


----------



## ZeroCool

TheBloodstained said:


> besides listening to their Omnilash EP, I haven't really explored this band so much. I keep hearing things about a full length album - anyone who wanna fill me in on that? - which I'd have to check out/buy/rape-my-speakers-with when due!




Coming soon. There is a teaser posted in this thread. Proceed with caution. Their music may melt your face off.


----------



## The Beard

They just put up a clip on soundcloud 

Vildhjarta-ps-draft1 by vildhjarta on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Here's the description:
"found this oldie, was gonna do a cover of project 86 - ps (awesome song), so i dropped the tuning on a 24 scale and it ended up sounding like this, too bad i never finished it! 

maximum twang

also thall"


----------



## holland1945

Just heard these guys for the first time a few days ago. Awesome band. A relief if you will.


----------



## Lukifer

Got tired of reading every post so Ill sum up my opinion. 

I love Vildjharta. I think their rhythms are so damn catchy and sporadic but groovy as hell. Such awesome tempo and gate to them. I cant wait for a full length album because honestly they are one of my absolute top djent bands. Hell one of my top bands period.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

They're nice but


----------



## Sikthness

Tarantino_Jr said:


> They're nice but





Is this supposed to show that those songs sound alike? I don't think they do. or that meshuggah is still king?


----------



## thedarkoceans

Tarantino_Jr said:


> They're nice but





all djent bands plagiarize meshuggah


----------



## zuzek

@ Tarantino, it still intrigues me how such a diverse, complex band as Meshuggah can have so many tunnel-visioned fans. You're comparing two different sounds. It's like linking Tool and then Pink Floyd, and add another . There's no real comparison to be made. I seriously hope Meshuggah won't have to answer the question of how they feel about other bands 'plagiarizing' them every other interview anymore, cause I imagine it must've turned from flattery in the past to pesky annoyance in the present.

No intention to jump down your throat, just don't think the elitism is helping you man. Just love the fact that they have such an affect on many modern metal bands that it will have a lasting influence on the future of metal music. It's only win-win for us musicians. Hope you dig the Vildhjarta album when it's out. Wouldn't be surprised if Fredrik gives it a spin himself


----------



## Allo1010

Thall


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

zuzek said:


> @ Tarantino, it still intrigues me how such a diverse, complex band as Meshuggah can have so many tunnel-visioned fans. You're comparing two different sounds. It's like linking Tool and then Pink Floyd, and add another . There's no real comparison to be made. I seriously hope Meshuggah won't have to answer the question of how they feel about other bands 'plagiarizing' them every other interview anymore, cause I imagine it must've turned from flattery in the past to pesky annoyance in the present.
> 
> No intention to jump down your throat, just don't think the elitism is helping you man. Just love the fact that they have such an affect on many modern metal bands that it will have a lasting influence on the future of metal music. It's only win-win for us musicians. Hope you dig the Vildhjarta album when it's out. Wouldn't be surprised if Fredrik gives it a spin himself


No man, I just wanted to show that the riff sounds almost the same... play rational gaze on the 7th string with pinch harmonics and it will sound the same...
I have no problem with this guys and hope to hear more from them, but even the voice is almost the same. Just a little bit of creativity, that's what I ask.
And I don't wnat meshuggah to influence bands, I just want them to lask forever  jk


----------



## MobiusR

zuzek said:


> @ Tarantino, it still intrigues me how such a diverse, complex band as Meshuggah can have so many tunnel-visioned fans. You're comparing two different sounds. It's like linking Tool and then Pink Floyd, and add another . There's no real comparison to be made. I seriously hope Meshuggah won't have to answer the question of how they feel about other bands 'plagiarizing' them every other interview anymore, cause I imagine it must've turned from flattery in the past to pesky annoyance in the present.
> 
> No intention to jump down your throat, just don't think the elitism is helping you man. Just love the fact that they have such an affect on many modern metal bands that it will have a lasting influence on the future of metal music. It's only win-win for us musicians. Hope you dig the Vildhjarta album when it's out. Wouldn't be surprised if Fredrik gives it a spin himself




Fredrik in a guitar world interview said he loved the Djent sound/thing that is going. He then went on how its great to see a whole generation (type of deal) of people on this sound.


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah it definitely could be worse. Could be nu-metal clones and Limp Bizkit wanna bes. Ill take djent and Meshuggah clones all day over that bull shit.


----------



## MobiusR

I keep listening to the demos and the EP. Its just my god! 

Thall


----------



## ZEBOV

ZeroCool said:


> I like their new song. I still want them to add something to Traces though. Well if they were planning on making it more than an instrumental. No complaints either way. I've listened to that song hundreds of times.
> 
> And a world tour wouldn't hurt.





Static said:


> Great band.Love everything that they've put out so far.Traces is also what got me into them when i heard it like a year back.I am quite curious as to how it would sound with vocals.



Traces has lyrics in this video.


----------



## Allo1010

Lol, someone actually negged my "Thall" post. Jesus christ, some people need to learn to take a joke...


----------



## F0rte

Thall.


----------



## ZEBOV

Vildhjarta announcement!


----------



## jr1092

ZEBOV said:


> Vildhjarta announcement!





FUCK YES!


----------



## Sikthness

Damn November 29th is so far away!! This shit is gonna be the mad jams


----------



## MobiusR

Nov 29 is long away but it is a epic month for albums!

Animals as Leaders
Cynic 


Any more?


----------



## RobZero

uneven structures' februus also. indeed a good month.


----------



## MobiusR

RobZero said:


> uneven structures' februus also. indeed a good month.



YES I FORGOT ABOUT THAT

and i'm also seeing BTBAM,AAL,and TesseracT


epic month


----------



## RobZero

i'm going to euroblast so i can probably snatch a copy there. the wait is killing me....


----------



## F0rte

Guise I keep posting Periphery videos and people keep saying "Thall" wot dis mean?!

Then someone said "Thall is Thall is Thall. Get it?" And I still don't 

HALP....


----------



## MobiusR

LolWotGuitar said:


> Guise I keep posting Periphery videos and people keep saying "Thall" wot dis mean?!
> 
> Then someone said "Thall is Thall is Thall. Get it?" And I still don't
> 
> HALP....



Thall is Thall

Don't Question it


----------



## F0rte

MobiusR said:


> Thall is Thall
> 
> Don't Question it









Did I get it?


----------



## MobiusR

LolWotGuitar said:


> Did I get it?



thall | got-djent.com

Thall


----------



## only6

Hopefully the Monuments album should come in the few 6 months too, since they're performing it live in October


----------



## ZEBOV

LolWotGuitar said:


> Guise I keep posting Periphery videos and people keep saying "Thall" wot dis mean?!
> 
> Then someone said "Thall is Thall is Thall. Get it?" And I still don't
> 
> HALP....



.... Shono? Could it be?


----------



## Lukifer

ZEBOV said:


> .... Shono? Could it be?



Please tell me it is!!!!


----------



## slapnutz

Various opinions aside, thanks for the OP to for introducing this band.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Pre-orders for Vildhjarta's "Måsstaden" have been released today! 

Hurry up and show this band your support! 

THALL


----------



## ManBeast

TheBloodstained said:


> Pre-orders for Vildhjarta's "Måsstaden" have been released today!
> 
> Hurry up and show this band your support!
> 
> THALL



Heres the link for us North Americans

http://www.cmdistro.com/Search/vildhjarta


----------



## ZEBOV

According to Google, "Måsstaden" means "Exhibition Centre". Is that correct?


----------



## Sikthness

I think you might need to check this out.
vildhjarta: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads


----------



## dantel666

Sikthness said:


> I think you might need to check this out.
> vildhjarta: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads



I just listened to the samples and it made me really miss the clean vocals they once had. I hope they release an instrumental version, but I doubt they will since it is a concept album. 

Still pre ordered though since I have been looking forward to this release for a long time.


----------



## only6

Meh I did love the clean vocals but I am really digging the samples. If you've listened to the pre-production teaser video they have on their youtube channel, it's pretty much like that stuff and eternal golden monk, so it's exactly what I've been hoping it would be. Preordering it for sure


----------



## Triple7

Wait...so they don't have the awesome clean vocals anymore? That was something I liked a lot about them.

When did they get rid of that vocalist, or did he leave?


----------



## jr1092

I might be in the minority here, but I really like the lack of clean vocals.


----------



## Mexi

tasty!


----------



## only6

Triple7 said:


> Wait...so they don't have the awesome clean vocals anymore? That was something I liked a lot about them.
> 
> When did they get rid of that vocalist, or did he leave?


The vocalist off of the Omnislash EP took off earlier this year, if you liked his stuff check out the Means End EP. The new vildhjarta vocalist (I literally know none of their names) did some cleans on the eternal golden monk demo track, but from these samples it seems like they're going all heavy - have to wait until the album is out to be sure though.

I really did like the cleans on shiver, they were clean but still had a really badass vibe to them, so it is a shame to lose them, still, some of those riffs are just too tasty. Should be fun


----------



## Lukifer

I agree the cleans were pretty tight, because I thought they were gritty and did have a vibe to them. I will miss it if they go all screams.


----------



## TheBloodstained

well, we haven't heard the entire album yet, so there could in theory be clean singing parts hidden in there somewhere?

Guess we'll all have to wait 'till the release to find out?

This album is going to be nice with or without clean vocals! As much as I love strong an aggressive clean singing in metal I think it has become a little too used in metalcore/djent/progressive/etc.etc., imo!
I'll embrace this album regardless of its contents!


----------



## Vicissitude27

Insanely awesome video. I love the imagery. VILDHJARTA - Benblåst (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube

But do I hear babies crying? 

EDIT: For some reason I can't post the youtube link?


----------



## Asrial

There we go, true youtube-style


----------



## wannabguitarist

Asrial said:


> There we go, true youtube-style




I couldn't decide if I liked the song or not but that video was creepy as fuck


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Probably the scariest fucking video I've ever seen.


----------



## DLG

song goes nowhere though. A bunch of riffs pasted together


----------



## Lukifer

DLG said:


> song goes nowhere though. A bunch of riffs pasted together



Isnt that what Prog is all about though. No structure just continuing evolving riffs?

When the riffs are this cool though its all good with me!


----------



## DLG

I can't really tell you what prog is about, I just know that this music did nothing for me. 

The riffs kept changing, but I felt like nothing was really going on, no tension was being created, nothing was being resolved. 

video reminds me of this though



which is a good thing


----------



## Soulwomb

Well they say there debut album is supposed to be a Concept album so that should explain why its always changing with no resolve because its part of a story. And if what they say about the Jungle Book being an influence on them I can see it in that video but a very creepy jungle book.


----------



## Sikthness

Soulwomb said:


> Well they say there debut album is supposed to be a Concept album so that should explain why its always changing with no resolve because its part of a story. And if what they say about the Jungle Book being an influence on them I can see it in that video but a very creepy jungle book.


 

shouldnt a concept album be full of changes that DO build up and resolve though? The sampels on amazon had me super excited. This song is cool, it has some cool riffs but overall its kinda boring. I'm sure there will be better tracks on the CD though.


----------



## Soulwomb

Well it all depends on how your telling the story. Just because you feel that it should have been resolved at the end doesn't mean that they have to follow that formula. The song is changing its not just one or two riffs repeated its changing and leading into something but we don't know what yet. Now I'm not saying you should like this song if you find it boring okay all the power too you man. That's the problem with releasing a song off a concept album before the cd is released because when it's the ending of one part and then connects to the next part your left wondering what is going on. But it also does help because it leaves you wondering how it all works together in the end with the final product.


----------



## wannabguitarist

DLG said:


> song goes nowhere though. A bunch of riffs pasted together



Now that I've been listening to it on a good pair of headphones I like it a lot more. I have trouble calling it a "song" because of the reasons you mentioned but it's like really creepy (and fucking cool) ambient noise. It's just fucking heavy


----------



## MikeH

THALL.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Scar Symmetry said:


> Probably the scariest fucking video I've ever seen.



Watch the new Blotted Science videos. They're uber creepy! This one is really interesting too.



Lukifer said:


> Isnt that what Prog is all about though. No structure just continuing evolving riffs?
> 
> When the riffs are this cool though its all good with me!



The genre of music has nothing to do with arrangement of songs IMO. Every genre should have cohesive song structure or people could just play random notes in a given key and call it music, haha. That being said, I don't think this was thrown together. If this is part of a concept album, it definitely feels like it comes in at the end of something brooding and is the climax of some sort of tension (Browne from Monuments said this is the angriest thing he's ever heard, haha). I could be entirely off base, but I bet this leads into some sort of resolution--a cadence in a musical and plot-like sense. I guess we'll just have to wait.


----------



## dantel666

All I am gonna say is the new video is freakin sick, and I actually like the track. I really like dark evil sounding music and I am looking forward to the rest of the album even more now.


----------



## seyd

hey guys, this is def one of the craziest songs off the album, i like it tho, sort of surprising CM wanted to push this as the first song, more stuff coming very soon!

there are cleans on one song, sort of katatonish cleans, we wanted to try something different!


----------



## Wookieslayer

wow! creepy video! 

cant wait!


also when i first saw the rabbit then reptile i heard "Do a barrel roll" in my head


----------



## Sikthness

Soulwomb said:


> Well it all depends on how your telling the story. Just because you feel that it should have been resolved at the end doesn't mean that they have to follow that formula. The song is changing its not just one or two riffs repeated its changing and leading into something but we don't know what yet. Now I'm not saying you should like this song if you find it boring okay all the power too you man. That's the problem with releasing a song off a concept album before the cd is released because when it's the ending of one part and then connects to the next part your left wondering what is going on. But it also does help because it leaves you wondering how it all works together in the end with the final product.


 

Oh I totally understand what you mean. That song very well may make perfect sense in context of the album. And I'm really excited to hear the whole thing. Its not bad or anything, but compared to some of the cool riffs we heard on the samples, this is somewhat less interesting. Edit: After listening to this a few more times its already growin on me. It still seems like an odd choice for first single, as I'm sure there are more straightforward songs on the CD. Anyway, this song is evil as fuck. Also, as everyone knows the guitar tone on this is just awesome.


----------



## rectifryer

Does anyone know how I can unmelt my face?


----------



## JaeSwift

While the video is incredible and some of the riffs were really nice, it really didn't do anything for me other than make me wonder why in godsname they would want to release this as a first song opposed to something like Traces which should also be there.

That said I could imagine some riffs with a sub drop being friggin' incredible (a la devy)


----------



## Sikthness

rectifryer said:


> Does anyone know how I can unmelt my face?


 

Its permanent I'm afraid.

Also, does anyone know for sure how to pronounce Vildhjarta? Ive always said it "Vildge-heart-a". But I guess it could be "Vild-Heart-a", or even "Viled-heart-a".


----------



## JaeSwift

Fill-Dj(as in Djent)h-arta


----------



## bigchocolateman

I want this album now. I hope the whole thing is in the vein of that video. I can't even find the words to describe it.


----------



## TheBloodstained

JaeSwift said:


> Fill-Dj(as in Djent)h-arta


are you shure is supposed to be pronounced like that?

I must admit that even though I always tell my friends about this band I'm not sure how to pronounce their name myself!
I'm always kinda splitting their name into 2 parts, namelig "Vild" and "Hjarta", pronouncing the first part like we would in danish with a "w" ish sound, more "e" than "i" -ish, and I don't even know how to describe the last bit for you english speaking people! xD

...danish is a fucked up language! xD

anyway, any other suggestions?


----------



## Triple7

The dude says it right at the begining of the video, I can only assume he pronounces it properly. That's how I've been saying it anyway...


----------



## TheBloodstained

on another note...

release date is closing in!


----------



## brick

Does anyone know if masstaden will be available on iTunes?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Ahem

VILDHJARTA - Phobon Nika by Century Media Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## wannabguitarist

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Ahem
> 
> VILDHJARTA - Phobon Nika by Century Media Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



This is awesome


----------



## Lukifer

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Ahem
> 
> VILDHJARTA - Phobon Nika by Century Media Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Its creepy and atmospheric then hits with the guitar and I like!! Sounds like it could be on a Resident Evil sound track! 

That guitar is just pummeling and its not real fast just chuggy and all around awesome.


----------



## danieluber1337

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Ahem
> 
> VILDHJARTA - Phobon Nika by Century Media Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## dantel666

the new track is awesome! need album now!!!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Man the low notes are so out of control it's awesome.


----------



## TheBloodstained

leftyguitarjoe said:


> VILDHJARTA - Phobon Nika by Century Media Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free








I did, how'd you say it... COME!!!


----------



## sh4z

YAY!


----------



## Wookieslayer

sh4z said:


> YAY!


----------



## Sikthness

Wookieslayer said:


>


 
ohhhh shit.
edit: bout time this year that one highly anticipated release overdelivers rather than disappoint.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Sikthness said:


> ohhhh shit.
> edit: bout time this year that one highly anticipated release overdelivers rather than disappoint.



I'm on my second run... the end of All These Feelings gives me a chubby


----------



## oliviergus

Vildhjarta - Dagger (HQ) - YouTube

THIS.IS.SICK


----------



## Sikthness

This shit is crazy good. End of All These Feelings, Dagger, and Deceit is some ball crushingly heavy shit. Also, the entire rest of the album. The production is just huge on this. Love it. I wish some of the shorter interlude tracks were expanded upon though, they are awesome. Especially Masstadens Nationalsong or whatever its called. Nojja is brutal as well.


----------



## oliviergus

Good thing I got all the brutal stuff left then.. I'm listening to "when no one walks with you" now. Can't wait to get the album, did preorder it 


EDIT: IM JIZZING ATM. GOD DAMN, ALL THESE FEELINGS INTRO. SO SLOW HEADBANGING


----------



## Hypothermia

l seem to be the only djent-fan that does not like this at all.
Horrible guitar tone, worst drum sound I've heard in a while and the riffage through out the album seems very monotonous. 

I do really like the new Uneven Structure with it's huge atmosphere.
Can't really put my finger on it but this album was a huge disappointment for me. I Didn't expect songs like shiver, but neither did i expect this.
Don't think the vocalists are that good either 

My 2 cents.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Anyone know what these guys tune to?


----------



## DLG

I pretty much agree with you. I spun it twice and I got the feeling I was listening to one long compilation of cool riffs. 

I like some of the weird dissonant stuff they do, some of the riffs sound like Meshuggah's Nothing on acid, but the older I get, the more I'm interested in just hearing some captivating songs not just sick riffs. And there's nothing memorable or notable about either of the singers to me. 

the album just rolls by with one bludgeoning riff after another without anything catching my attention. 

that's my first impression.


----------



## BrainArt

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Anyone know what these guys tune to?



G standard on 7s and drop Bb on 6s.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

BrainArt said:


> G standard on 7s and drop Bb on 6s.



Makes sense, after some quick google work I figured out they play in drop Bb but was a little stumped as to how some of their stuff sounds way the fuck lower and now that G standard bit makes much much more sense. Thanks brandy.


----------



## Static

oliviergus said:


> Vildhjarta - Dagger (HQ) - YouTube
> 
> THIS.IS.SICK



This is too fucking good i only wish the part at 2:00 was as long as this.


----------



## Prydogga

DLG said:


> I pretty much agree with you. I spun it twice and I got the feeling I was listening to one long compilation of cool riffs.
> 
> I like some of the weird dissonant stuff they do, some of the riffs sound like Meshuggah's Nothing on acid, but the older I get, the more I'm interested in just hearing some captivating songs not just sick riffs. And there's nothing memorable or notable about either of the singers to me.
> 
> the album just rolls by with one bludgeoning riff after another without anything catching my attention.
> 
> that's my first impression.



I was NOT excited for this release at all, and it's taken me a big effort to get past how odd the mix is, with super compressed and edited guitars, with what sounds like almost completely stock Superior. I would have though the drums would sound as edited and huge as the mix tries to be on all other parts.

The good songs of the album sound really fucking filthy, like Nojja. That song is ridiculous.

BUT some of the tracks I just don't dig at all. They feel like some cool riffs assembled together, some of the randomness throws me off, like some oddly placed blast in Benblast, among other things.

Also, the intonation on some of the higher notes is just horrible, I laughed first time I heard track 8, it sounds like 15 year old djent until the last 10ish seconds. 

All in all, it's better than I thought it would be as a whole, and I've listened from start to finish a few times, but it's certainly not amazing to me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Bow ba bow bow boooowww peeeeeewwwe schereeeechhch


----------



## MobiusR

BrainArt said:


> G standard on 7s and drop Bb on 6s.


 

Drop G bro.


----------



## BrainArt

MobiusR said:


> Drop G bro.



Nah, it's G standard. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1785551-post7.html

Drop G would be G D G C F A D.


----------



## gunch

Drums sound wimpy, man.


----------



## Wookieslayer

silverabyss said:


> Drums sound wimpy, man.



Yeah unfortunately I'm gonna have to agree with this; somehow they lost some of the punchiness that were in the demos of Traces, etc... kick drum especially. Edit: I guess though in context with the rest of the album's creepy quieter vibe it works 

Still enjoying the album though; cool that they mixed up parts of certain tracks. I do like the clean vocals in Traces too.


----------



## MobiusR

BrainArt said:


> Nah, it's G standard.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1785551-post7.html
> 
> Drop G would be G D G C F A D.



You just shattered my dreams....

In context i'm already learning Dagger in that tuning so HA


----------



## maximummetal288

They took a different route than I expected. The album has a really creepy tone to it, and I really am enjoying that. It think they just wanted to screw with everyone and release something scary and really dirty sounding. The heavy riffs are some of the most punishing riffs I've ever heard, and I the production helps with that. It's very dirty and raw, and I think it sets them apart from the rest of the "djent" crowd. Thall.


----------



## BrainArt

MobiusR said:


> You just shattered my dreams....
> 
> In context i'm already learning Dagger in that tuning so HA



"BrainArt: Shatterer of Dreams." 

S'all good, dude.


----------



## TheBloodstained

how come that most of you already have heard the album?
To my knowledge it hasn't been releashed yet?
Is there some sort of full-album online stream somewhere? (not that I'm gonna use it anyway, just curious!) 

I have preordered the cd+t-shirt, but it's not until the 28. november that it'll be releashed! Hard wait is hard! xD
Gives me some more time to enjoy my Uneven Structure cd though!


----------



## Ikiharmaa

TheBloodstained said:


> how come that most of you already have heard the album?
> To my knowledge it hasn't been releashed yet?
> Is there some sort of full-album online stream somewhere?


Leaked, I think.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Ikiharmaa said:


> Leaked, I think.


hmmmm, sad 

I think there's something special about waiting for a brand new album, but that's just me...

anyway,
Vildhjarta has premiered their new video for "Daggers"! Absolutely brutal track btw! 
Vildhjarta: exklusive Premiere des 'Dagger'-Video - METAL HAMMER


----------



## jr1092

I have watched that Dagger video about 10 times already. Some brutal riffs going on.


----------



## shumitribe

Prydogga said:


> I was NOT excited for this release at all, and it's taken me a big effort to get past how odd the mix is, with super compressed and edited guitars, with what sounds like almost completely stock Superior. I would have though the drums would sound as edited and huge as the mix tries to be on all other parts.
> 
> The good songs of the album sound really fucking filthy, like Nojja. That song is ridiculous.
> 
> BUT some of the tracks I just don't dig at all. They feel like some cool riffs assembled together, some of the randomness throws me off, like some oddly placed blast in Benblast, among other things.
> 
> Also, the intonation on some of the higher notes is just horrible, I laughed first time I heard track 8, it sounds like 15 year old djent until the last 10ish seconds.
> 
> All in all, it's better than I thought it would be as a whole, and I've listened from start to finish a few times, but it's certainly not amazing to me.



my thoughts exactly


----------



## rippedflesh89

album is a total mindfuck... sooooo fuuuuucking aggressive..... was not expecting this to all that good, let alone end up listening to this album 3x in a row, back to back....

incredible riffs, incredible songwriting, vocals sound soooo pissed and atmosphere feels soo sinister


----------



## Cyntex

Damn that videoclip sounds nice, gonna pre-order this one


----------



## 0 Xero 0

This was on their fb page and quite a few others. It seems like quite a few people have been complaining about the lack of composition and flow in songs. Granted, I've only heard a couple, but they seemed pretty good overall. Dagger seems like a pretty solid song. Has everyone who's listened to the album had the same opinion about the song composition?


----------



## leandroab

Album is aggressive, spastic, random. Fucking brutal. Although it's mostly chugga chugga on the low G string (lol) with some "screech screech" on the high strings, it's still tight and groovy. I mean, it's head bobbing action from start to finish hahahha

This album is fucking sick. !!

PS: I don't like the guitar tone lololozoolol


----------



## rippedflesh89

0 Xero 0 said:


> Has everyone who's listened to the album had the same opinion about the song composition?


 
fuuuck no... i think this album flows soo perfectly and seemlessly... im on round 5 now and still have a hard time telling when the songs changed; which is a good thing to me seeing as this album is a concept album and its supposed to sound like one long song..

the clean parts do a great job of breaking the album up into smaller bits, but as whole, this is one those albums where you really have to listen beginning to end to get the whole experience...

im not gonna lie, i hate djent and i never really like vildhjartas older stuff... but this album sounds like an extremely pissed off, more violent and aggressive meshuggah (i personally dont consider meshuggah djent, even though they are essentially the "mold" that started it all, they were doing this style so many years before it started getting called "djent")

not to mention, it keeps getting better with each listen


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Hmm, I'll have to listen to as many songs as I can before I commit to buying this one. I have so many other cds I want right now that it's hard to choose, haha.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

That video for Dagger was awesome. I cannot wait for this album.

Fingers crossed for a north american tour as well!!


----------



## kowoolo

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Bow ba bow bow boooowww peeeeeewwwe schereeeechhch



hahahahaha exactly. not 'djent' or 'thall', just what you said 

the first video was very sick and disturbing, as were the riffs in the song. dagger somehow disappointed me, nothing so special :-( gotta listen to the whole record...


----------



## Mwoit

I'm really enjoying this. I can see where people are coming from with the disjoint writing and odd mix, but I quite like the stupidly compressed guitars (bow bow bow as said previously), and it's a much more darker djent, which is always great in my books.

That said, I've only listened to what's available online and I'm still waiting for my pre-order to arrive.


----------



## Sikthness

rippedflesh89 said:


> fuuuck no... i think this album flows soo perfectly and seemlessly... im on round 5 now and still have a hard time telling when the songs changed; which is a good thing to me seeing as this album is a concept album and its supposed to sound like one long song..
> 
> the clean parts do a great job of breaking the album up into smaller bits, but as whole, this is one those albums where you really have to listen beginning to end to get the whole experience...
> 
> im not gonna lie, i hate djent and i never really like vildhjartas older stuff... but this album sounds like an extremely pissed off, more violent and aggressive meshuggah (i personally dont consider meshuggah djent, even though they are essentially the "mold" that started it all, they were doing this style so many years before it started getting called "djent")
> 
> not to mention, it keeps getting better with each listen


 
I agree with this. Yeah their style involves lots of spastic changes and riffs but it flows pretty well. And the whole album has this super dark mood to it. Not like moody dark, i mean evil dark. I always thought they were super overrated, they seemd to be revered back when they only had Lady Luck and Shiver and a few other assorted demos. Every song on this CD blows their demo material away.


----------



## Triple7

You can listen to every song on youtube, or at least you could yesterday. I think the album sounds awesome personally. I think the only thing that could have made it better would be if Robert was still in the band, his cleans were so sick and would have sounded amazing over this stuff. With that being said, I do still enjoy both vocalists, and there are some cleans in Traces, and I actually do like them. I love the spastic in your face riffing, and as said before, this album sounds evil as fuck! Patiently awaiting my pre order...


----------



## Doug N

Damn, how am I not aware of this band? Dissonant, dark, nut-crushing, what's not to like?


----------



## Wookieslayer

Definitely dark and evil sounding 

Also I'm willing to bet they're tuning to drop F on this album. (I'm guessing drop because they normally play standard G). Just listen to All These Feelings for example.


----------



## rippedflesh89

guitars sound evil as fuck... people who dont like it clearly want some overpolished, overprocessed tone... which dont get me wrong, that sound works well for bands like necrophagist or the faceles... the gritty tone of the guitars on this album just adds to the sinister atmosphere


----------



## Prydogga

You don't think this tone is overprocessed?  The Faceless tone is way less polished than this, IMO.


----------



## codync

rippedflesh89 said:


> guitars sound evil as fuck... people who dont like it clearly want some overpolished, overprocessed tone... which dont get me wrong, that sound works well for bands like necrophagist or the faceles... the gritty tone of the guitars on this album just adds to the sinister atmosphere



Completely agreed. The way some of the lower notes sit on top of each other sounds like metal grating together. It's awesome.


----------



## gunch

Benblast has the most evil pre-breakdown to breakdown ever. You can just imagine some Lovecraftian cosmic horror slowing emerging from pitch black waters


----------



## in-pursuit

needs more Robert.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Century media is made everyone on youtube take their videos down -__-' It's not like the album hasn't dropped already...


----------



## in-pursuit

I thought it hadn't?


----------



## Prydogga

It drops on the 28th/29th.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Just pre-ordered it off play.com. Good god I didn't hesitate for more than second having heard dagger. Caused me to make a very large mess. Everywhere.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I guess I was mistaken. I'll just have to wait some more, haha.


----------



## Mexi

Prydogga said:


> You don't think this tone is overprocessed?  The Faceless tone is way less polished than this, IMO.



be that as it may, the album sounds evil as fuck!


----------



## seyd

Prydogga said:


> You don't think this tone is overprocessed?  The Faceless tone is way less polished than this, IMO.



actually it's just pod straight to tracking, i didnt do any EQ at all but i know Bogren did some, he had all the stem tracks

had shit luck with a good sounding guitar, the string height was insanely unsmooth tho =D

i was gonna track it with an ibanez xl with lundgrens but changed last minute to a custom ibanez xl which was bought from this board actually, im used to basswood bodies but this one is mahagony which messed things up pretty cool!


----------



## eventhetrees

You guys used a POD??? What the fuuuuuck!?!

I personally love the sound of the guitars and the mix of the album. Brutal and raw as fuck.

I'm digging this a lot.... but G standard??? fuck haha, 

To the guy that said the intonation on the high notes is awful...ummm are you failing to notice most of the high notes are pre-bent and released? when they hit normal notes/tap its in tune.


----------



## splinter8451

I want that POD tone so bad  shit sounds soooooo good.


----------



## MobiusR

seyd said:


> actually it's just pod straight to tracking, i didnt do any EQ at all but i know Bogren did some, he had all the stem tracks
> 
> had shit luck with a good sounding guitar, the string height was insanely unsmooth tho =D
> 
> i was gonna track it with an ibanez xl with lundgrens but changed last minute to a custom ibanez xl which was bought from this board actually, im used to basswood bodies but this one is mahagony which messed things up pretty cool!



First of all i'd like to say what i'm hearing from your Album is just amazing! Keep it up, and its one of my favorites of this year and just period.

Did you use a XT/X3 or a HD500 to track the album? What amp/cab sims did you use? 

Thanks!


----------



## eventhetrees

That first breakdown in All These Feelings will break peoples necks headbanging good god.


----------



## brutalwizard

Vildhjarta - Exclusive Stream by Century Media Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

idk if these full album stream was posted, but it doesnt have many plays so i assume not

i dont really listen to this band much but that album is neat


----------



## eventhetrees

There wasn't much to listen from this band before.

I fucking can't get enough of this album right now.


----------



## baptizedinblood

eventhetrees said:


> That first breakdown in All These Feelings will break peoples necks headbanging good god.



Agreed. When I heard it for the first time, I had to play it a few times over just to fully comprehend what had just hit me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I really like this album, much more original that all that other djentshit out there. 

I predict lots of fun in combining danza type pewpewpewpew booooww pewpewpew pew booowww with Vildhjarta style pppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew bow bah bow bow bow.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Wow...I just listened to a few songs and I am really awaiting the death of the whole "djent" thing...

Not really trying to hate just offering my opinion. 

The tone is a bit thin. It almost was annoying to listen to because it felt so grind-y and hoarse. The riffs were just more of the generic "BWOW BWOW GRRRR...DEEDLEY" lol that I hear in so many songs nowadays. 

The singer isn't all that bad, but it's nothing I haven't heard before IMO. 

I'm a little tired of all these djent bands calling themselves progressive when they're just jumping on the bandwagon of all the other popular djent bands. The only ones that stand out from the crowd for me are AAL and The Contortionist. The term progressive to me means moving away from the crowd and doing something new that hasn't been done before, and "djent" has already been done...almost to death...

/Doucherant


----------



## seyd

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Wow...I just listened to a few songs and I am really awaiting the death of the whole "djent" thing...
> 
> Not really trying to hate just offering my opinion.
> 
> The tone is a bit thin. It almost was annoying to listen to because it felt so grind-y and hoarse. The riffs were just more of the generic "BWOW BWOW GRRRR...DEEDLEY" lol that I hear in so many songs nowadays.
> 
> The singer isn't all that bad, but it's nothing I haven't heard before IMO.
> 
> I'm a little tired of all these djent bands calling themselves progressive when they're just jumping on the bandwagon of all the other popular djent bands. The only ones that stand out from the crowd for me are AAL and The Contortionist. The term progressive to me means moving away from the crowd and doing something new that hasn't been done before, and "djent" has already been done...almost to death...
> 
> /Doucherant



we're not following any wagon imo, we obviously wouldnt be doing this if it werent for meshuggah, it's not like we could foresee that djent or whatever would be what it is today. we just want to make music because we love it, we dont force people to listen to it, we are def not one of those bands posting clips on every board out there, the only promotion we have is the one centurymedia is forcing us to do =)

i fully respect your opinion tho, everyone is free to think whatever they want


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sooo is all these feelings in g?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

seyd said:


> we're not following any wagon imo, we obviously wouldnt be doing this if it werent for meshuggah, it's not like we could foresee that djent or whatever would be what it is today. we just want to make music because we love it, we dont force people to listen to it, we are def not one of those bands posting clips on every board out there, the only promotion we have is the one centurymedia is forcing us to do =)
> 
> i fully respect your opinion tho, everyone is free to think whatever they want


I respect the civility man...Just not my cup of tea...I came off like a bit of a douche but hey...it's the internet...

Wish you the best of luck regardless!

EDIT: I have to say the bandwagon thing was a bit uncalled for as I don't know how long you guys have a been band...but I was mostly just speaking about djent bands in djeneral...(lawl?)


----------



## seyd

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Sooo is all these feelings in g?



all these feelings is in F, tunings range from G to E =)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sweet thanks! A video going over your muting technique would be cool


----------



## metal_sam14

Holy Moley this album is DENSE AS FUCK.

Loving what I am hearing so far


----------



## Stealth7

I'm listening to the link brutalwizard posted and I'm really liking it!


----------



## Krullnar

That ripping guitar tone is addicting. The notes where it really squawks, man that is tasty.


----------



## trashed

worth a listen, but i find it kinda boring after three of four songs.. also, i don't really understand why to have two singers, if half of the songs doesn't even feature vocals.

nice job on the promotion though, it got me far more interested than i should have been.

edit: forgot to mention, probably gonna have a few more listens, then i get used to it. as i said, i'm not hating it, i find it kinda good and experimental, just boring.


----------



## JaeSwift

After being initially dissapointed by bennblast (not by the video though haha) I can safely say this album made me a fan. I really dig it.


----------



## Triple7

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> I respect the civility man...Just not my cup of tea...I came off like a bit of a douche but hey...it's the internet...
> 
> Wish you the best of luck regardless!
> 
> EDIT: I have to say the bandwagon thing was a bit uncalled for as I don't know how long you guys have a been band...but I was mostly just speaking about djent bands in djeneral...(lawl?)


 

The Century Media bio says they have been a band since 2005, which would definitely be before this "djent" movement. I really hate that word... 

Not trying to be a douche just figured I would fill you in since you didn't know.


----------



## Loomer

I just think it's such a shame that bandname is taken


----------



## eventhetrees

Kinda hate to say it/bring this up, but rather than comparing this to Meshuggah. It seems heavily influenced by Ion Dissonance/The Tony Danza Taptance Extravaganza while being something original on its own.


----------



## Mwoit

eventhetrees said:


> Kinda hate to say it/bring this up, but rather than comparing this to Meshuggah. It seems heavily influenced by Ion Dissonance/The Tony Danza Taptance Extravaganza while being something original on its own.



I agree with this, it's a lot more dissonant and quirky like ID and TDTE than Meshuggah.


----------



## NaYoN

This album is really weird and sounds pretty evil/dark at times. Thankfully they didn't go with the stale ambience that most of the djent bands go with. I like the experimental things going on in this album. These guys are pretty much the only djent band I really enjoy.


----------



## Lukifer

I really dig the ambient creepyness of Vildhjarta, actually besides killer riffs, its why I love this band. Late at night, half drunk, headphones on. Awesome listen!!


----------



## Sikthness

I'm surprised more arent lovin this. I have a special place in my heart for uber heavy and dissonant stuff like this or ID. Their new sound is so much better than the songs theyd released before its not even funny. I think a lot of people wanted more songs like Shiver with catchy clean choruses n Lady Luck. I probably would have bought that too if it was the case, but I'm super happy with the direction they've went. It fits them so well. I hope they continue on the path they started with this CD.


----------



## NaYoN

Sikthness said:


> I'm surprised more arent lovin this. I have a special place in my heart for uber heavy and dissonant stuff like this or ID. Their new sound is so much better than the songs theyd released before its not even funny. I think a lot of people wanted more songs like Shiver with catchy clean choruses n Lady Luck. I probably would have bought that too if it was the case, but I'm super happy with the direction they've went. It fits them so well. I hope they continue on the path they started with this CD.



Yeah. I always ignored these guys because they were 'yet another djeneric band' for me, but when AlucardXIX made me listen to Benblast, I was blown away and instantly became a fan, and I hate djent.


----------



## seyd

thanks guys, it's so good to hear there are people that like what we do!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

seyd said:


> thanks guys, it's so good to hear there are people that like what we do!



I heard you're uploading the patch you used? 



















Please?


----------



## Loomer

Sikthness said:


> I'm surprised more arent lovin this. I have a special place in my heart for uber heavy and dissonant stuff like this or ID. Their new sound is so much better than the songs theyd released before its not even funny. I think a lot of people wanted more songs like Shiver with catchy clean choruses n Lady Luck. I probably would have bought that too if it was the case, but I'm super happy with the direction they've went. It fits them so well. I hope they continue on the path they started with this CD.



Then I definitely need to check it out. I heard "Shiver", and had to turn it off after 90 seconds 

But still these guys need to start playing D-beat/crust instead because their bandname is so absurdly perfect for it!


----------



## NaYoN

by me:



(it's supposed to be a joke, guys)


----------



## Lukifer

seyd said:


> thanks guys, it's so good to hear there are people that like what we do!



Hell yeah!! Thanks for playing what you want to play, because I like what you guys come up with. The syncopation on some songs is what I was lookin for in a band!! Love it!


----------



## seyd

eventhetrees said:


> Kinda hate to say it/bring this up, but rather than comparing this to Meshuggah. It seems heavily influenced by Ion Dissonance/The Tony Danza Taptance Extravaganza while being something original on its own.



we really like those two bands too, josh got some stuff on his new record that is ultra evil


----------



## jack10110

When they wrote the album they must have said to each other, "let's remove everything that makes us good and tune our guitars lower so we can sound even more like Meshuggah."


----------



## Mwoit

jack10110 said:


> When they wrote the album they must have said to each other, "let's remove everything that makes us good and tune our guitars lower so we can sound even more like Meshuggah."



I'd say they sound quite far from Meshuggah.


----------



## Cyntex

I don't hear the Meshuggah thing either, if I hear anything at all similar to other bands it would be The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza and Cult of Luna.


----------



## seyd

katatonia! =D


----------



## Cyntex

Anyway, I just got a email saying that my copy is being send, so I really am looking forward to hear the rest of the album. So far I haven't really heard a band similar to Vildhjarta, this is some evil sounding stuff 

Katatonia eh, reminds me I need to put on Last Fair Deal Gone Down.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I hope my cd will arrive tomorrow! It was send yesterday! 
Would be the epiciest of epic ways to start the weekend!


----------



## NaYoN

jack10110 said:


> When they wrote the album they must have said to each other, "let's remove everything that makes us good and tune our guitars lower so we can sound even more like Meshuggah."



More like "let's stop doing all these generic popular things that everyone else does, and develop our own unique sound"


----------



## Lukifer

So was listening to Chronix Radio on my pc, its an internet metal radio gadget. What do I hear, but Vildhjarta Bennblast playing!!! Hell yeah!!!


----------



## jack10110

NaYoN said:


> More like "let's stop doing all these generic popular things that everyone else does, and develop our own unique sound"



Eh, maybe its because I loved the clean vocal melodic stuff they did on the EP.


----------



## DLG

Mwoit said:


> I'd say they sound quite far from Meshuggah.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I guess every new band will face the "Meshuggah rip-off" accusation at some point in their carrier these days?

I think it's sad! 
Yes, Meshuggah was there first, and yes, Meshuggah are gods of metal, and yes, Meshuggah started the "djent" movement!
However, that doesn't justify the "You sound like Meshuggah"-stamp each time a band tunes below B standard!
I didn't hear the "Meshuggah" in Uneven Structure when Februus came, and I don't hear the "Meshuggah" in the Vildhjarta material I've heard so far.

If anyone sounds like Meshuggah, it'd be Coprofago! That was litteraly the first time EVER I thought another band sounded like Meshuggah!


----------



## Lukifer

That's like periphery. Sure they take from Meshuggah but don't sound like them. Vildhjarta take things, to me like the scynopated riffs, but if I heard either do a song I could tell who it was. Vildhjarta have melody Qt times while Meshuggah I don't think has been melodic in any sense ever!!!


----------



## NovaReaper

Lukifer said:


> That's like periphery. Sure they take from Meshuggah but don't sound like them. Vildhjarta take things, to me like the scynopated riffs, but if I heard either do a song I could tell who it was. Vildhjarta have melody Qt times while Meshuggah I don't think has been melodic in any sense ever!!!


almost every band ever is melodic. if there's a riff, with notes, that you can hum it's melodic. it doesn't need to be consonant.


----------



## Lukifer

True, but a band like Symphony X has worlds more melody than Meshuggah. Vildhjarta while not the most melodic, is a hell of a lot more than Meshuggah. But anyways I dig it a lot Meshuggah or not.


----------



## rippedflesh89

NovaReaper said:


> almost every band ever is melodic. if there's a riff, with notes, that you can hum it's melodic. it doesn't need to be consonant.


 
so true.. melody = single notes played one after another... meaning even defeated sanity has melodies.. no matter how atonal or brutal they may be


----------



## Wookieslayer

All These _fucking_ Feelings


----------



## baptizedinblood

Anyone who thinks that Vildhjarta is a Meshuggah rip-off has probably either never listened to every Meshuggah album, or hasn't listened to Masstaden in it's entirety from start to finish. Or you're just flat out deaf. 

thall


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

baptizedinblood said:


> Anyone who thinks that Vildhjarta is a Meshuggah rip-off has probably either never listened to every Meshuggah album, or hasn't listened to Masstaden in it's entirety from start to finish. Or you're just flat out deaf.
> 
> thall



This, to be honest I don't even really see why people find a lot of djent bands sound like Meshuggah. They don't at all and have more in common with metalcore bands than Meshuggah IMO. Vildhjarta definately sounds like it's own unique entity.


----------



## TheBloodstained

picked this up from the post office today...






just finished listening to it...

GOD... DAMN... THALL!!! <3


----------



## hereticemir

i want this album so bad


----------



## TheBloodstained

hereticemir said:


> i want this album so bad


if you want aural carnage against your eardrums, then buy it, and play it as loud as possible! 

Really, really exciting and different kind of album! I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## brick

Can someone post a link to the lyrics?


----------



## just_kosteg

Wy, wy there is no "Lady Luck don't fail me now" on the record?? my favorite song, it's amazing. How could they didnt record it?


----------



## ByDesign

just_kosteg said:


> Wy, wy there is no "Lady Luck don't fail me now" on the record?? my favorite song, it's amazing. How could they didnt record it?



Because it sucked?


----------



## just_kosteg

wrong answer


----------



## DLG

Stealthdjentstic said:


> This, to be honest I don't even really see why people find a lot of djent bands sound like Meshuggah. They don't at all and have more in common with metalcore bands than Meshuggah IMO. Vildhjarta definately sounds like it's own unique entity.



if you hear the tone and the riffing style of this album and your first association isn't Nothing, then you either heard of meshuggah after discovering djent or you're lying to yourself. 

of course they don't sound exactly like meshuggah and they are not trying to, but meshuggah is the stepping stone from which their music stems and that's glaringly obvious.


----------



## TheBloodstained

DLG said:


> if you hear the tone and the riffing style of this album and your first association isn't Nothing, then you either heard of meshuggah after discovering djent or you're lying to yourself.
> 
> of course they don't sound exactly like meshuggah and they are not trying to, but meshuggah is the stepping stone from which their music stems and that's glaringly obvious.


No... just no!

I bought, and thoroughly listened to, Nothing a long time before discovering djent. I don't see/hear any similarities between Meshuggah and Vildhjarta. Vildhjarta has a much more unique tone. Twangy-ish. Meshuggah has what I would call an extremely well-defined high gain metal tone. You can't compare the two! It's like trying to compare apples to oranges! 

As for the riffing style, Vildhjarta has alot more upper register tones incorporated in their compositions! Like someone said, *booooWbombom squeee-squiiirck booooowbgbgboooowbom squeee-squeeeezzzch*! 
Never heard Meshuggah doing anything like that?


----------



## DLG

what band would you say is Vildhjarta's main influence then? or do you think they have just reinvented the wheel with this album?


----------



## TheBloodstained

DLG said:


> what band would you say is Vildhjarta's main influence then? or do you think they have just reinvented the wheel with this album?


I didn't say that they wasn't influenced by them - I'm just saying that they don't sound like them! Please do not mix those things up! 

It is possible to be influenced by a band without using their sound or writing with their style. I don't sound anything like the bands that inspire me when I write music 

To me Vildhjarta most certainly have developed their own distinct sound, and I'm glad they did, 'cause it is a refreshing little breath of air with all this "generic djent sound" that's going on atm 
Not that I don't enjoy the generic djent sound... I had just reached a point where I needed something different for a bit 

catch my point?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

DLG said:


> if you hear the tone and the riffing style of this album and your first association isn't Nothing, then you either heard of meshuggah after discovering djent or you're lying to yourself.
> 
> of course they don't sound exactly like meshuggah and they are not trying to, but meshuggah is the stepping stone from which their music stems and that's glaringly obvious.



Seeing as I've been here since 07 I probably found Meshuggah first


----------



## Prydogga

What exactly are you trying to say? You've already agreed they don't sound like Meshuggah and don't try to. so what now? 

Edit: Referring to DLG


----------



## DLG

i guess my definition of "sounds like" is a lot more general then. 

like I realize that Angra "Angels Cry" doesn't sound exactly like Helloween's "Keep of the Seven Keys," it has many elements in the music that Helloween didn't, but the album does sound like Helloween in the sense that the music hear on the album is directly influenced by Helloween and would not exist if it were not for the existence of Helloween prior to that.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I just thought about it, and I think Vildhjarta is more like a pissed-off version of TesseracT if anything?

EDIT:
...it was just a random thought btw!


----------



## seba_mathcore

eyy people... i'm a djent listener.. and of course vildhjarta is one of my favourites... so.. sorry about my english and my ignorance but.. what does THALL mean??? i see it every where but what is it?? where does it come from? please at least send me an P.M.


----------



## Iamasingularity

I think Vildhjarta`s tone is pretty unique. The only band I can think of that has a tone similar to theirs is Monuments. Anyone that says Vildharta are trying to copy Meshuggah have no depth in their listening skills. Almost all Meshuggah songs follow 4/4 and incorporate really wicked rides, grooves and polyrythms. Its just how they write their stuff. Vildhjarta are distant from Meshuggah. I think people don`t understand what Djent really is. Just because someone coined it doesn`t mean they created it. I`ve heard alot of thrash metal and other genres of music where djent like tone/riffing existed earlier than the formation of Meshuggah. I mean cmon, just pickup a spanish guitar and play an open note, there thats djent as well. Its got that all the characters that would label it as djent. There are no bands that have the same writing structure as meshuggah. None. There are a few songs by bands like the Omega Virus/Vortice that do have that, but saying that Vildhjarta`s main influence is Meshuggah is just ignorant. Look at the guys from Meshuggah, they listened to Anthrax, even Metallica! They started out sounding and using a similar structure to Mettalica in Contradictions Collapse. Now look at them. Anyone who said Meshuggah are ripping off Metallica would have to be retarded. 

Conclusion: Its obvious that the Vildharta`s production is not like of the "Nothing Album" and they don`t have any 4/4, or ridiculus runs, riffing, tapping and vocals that Meshuggah have. Anyone whos thinks Vildhjarta`s concept is based on Meshuggah`s work has brain damage. derhhpp!


----------



## Iamasingularity

seba_mathcore said:


> eyy people... i'm a djent listener.. and of course vildhjarta is one of my favourites... so.. sorry about my english and my ignorance but.. what does THALL mean??? i see it every where but what is it?? where does it come from? please at least send me an P.M.


 
THALL IS THALL. 

I hope that helped.


----------



## Xarn

Iamasingularity said:


> but saying that Vildhjarta`s main influence is Meshuggah is just ignorant.



Eh? Not sure I understood you here, but fact remains Vildhjarta are strongly influenced by Meshuggah, what other bands? Tesseract? These guys were doing this stuff about the same time TesseracT were doing djent with ambient sections (+- a year or two). The ambientlayers and cleantone is obviously picked up from bands like Uneven Structure, TesseracT but the groove, tone and chords are all influences from Meshuggah, you don't think Meshuggah do those highpitched notes - lower rhythm stuff? Go listen to Chaosphere. I think the band has even said it themselves that Meshuggah is their biggest influence, theyre even from the same parts of Sweden...

Now being influenced by and ripping off is two completely different things, I don't consider Vildhjarta to ripoff Meshuggah, but they are definitely influenced by them.


----------



## NovaReaper

from what i can tell THALL is just the open note sound of the lowest strings with extreme twang and no palm mute. the opposite of djent.

and this shit sounds SO much like meshuggah it's ridiculous. like meshuggah meets ion dissonance.


----------



## DLG

a dude from the band said so himself in this very thread. 




seyd said:


> we're not following any wagon imo, *we obviously wouldnt be doing this if it werent for meshuggah*, it's not like we could foresee that djent or whatever would be what it is today. we just want to make music because we love it, we dont force people to listen to it, we are def not one of those bands posting clips on every board out there, the only promotion we have is the one centurymedia is forcing us to do =)
> 
> i fully respect your opinion tho, everyone is free to think whatever they want


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

seba_mathcore said:


> eyy people... i'm a djent listener.. and of course vildhjarta is one of my favourites... so.. sorry about my english and my ignorance but.. what does THALL mean??? i see it every where but what is it?? where does it come from? please at least send me an P.M.



Well you see, thall is basically thall.


----------



## NaYoN

Ok, Vildhjarta obviously has some Meshuggah influence, especially older Meshuggah, but why is everyone getting so worked up about this and denying it? What's so wrong about being influenced? No one's saying they're ripping off Meshuggah, it's just an influence.

Geeze.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Xarn said:


> Eh? Not sure I understood you here, but fact remains Vildhjarta are strongly influenced by Meshuggah, what other bands? Tesseract? These guys were doing this stuff about the same time TesseracT were doing djent with ambient sections (+- a year or two). The ambientlayers and cleantone is obviously picked up from bands like Uneven Structure, TesseracT but the groove, tone and chords are all influences from Meshuggah, you don't think Meshuggah do those highpitched notes - lower rhythm stuff? Go listen to Chaosphere. I think the band has even said it themselves that Meshuggah is their biggest influence, theyre even from the same parts of Sweden...
> 
> Now being influenced by and ripping off is two completely different things, I don't consider Vildhjarta to ripoff Meshuggah, but they are definitely influenced by them.



I think you don`t get my point. Although there are from Sweden and they love Meshuggah and for sure must be influenced that way, as far as I`ve heard both of their works, there arern`t any grooves, major riffage thats close to the Chaosphere or other Meshuggah albums in Masstaden. If you think open notes and bar chords are the only things both there bands play, you are much mistaken. Many bands have that. Even Korn for godsake have open notes and chords like that, but can`t really say Korn is like Meshuggah right?. 
I did listen to Chaosphere again, because you said so; and other than one riff in Corridors of Chameleons, there is nothing that would make me think of Vildhjarta. I do agree the tone is similar, but still distinctly different (I`m sure my ears are not full of earwax) Also I never said anything about them ripping off Meshuggah, in fact my post was about how they weren`t ripping off Meshuggah. Sure they love Meshuggah, but I`m pretty sure that they just don`t listen to them all day or be inspired by only through their works. Hope that cleared it up. 



NovaReaper said:


> from what i can tell THALL is just the open note sound of the lowest strings with extreme twang and no palm mute. the opposite of djent.



I agree, completely. Thall is Thall, Djent is Djent.


----------



## DLG

NaYoN said:


> Ok, Vildhjarta obviously has some Meshuggah influence, especially older Meshuggah, but why is everyone getting so worked up about this and denying it? What's so wrong about being influenced? No one's saying they're ripping off Meshuggah, it's just an influence.
> 
> Geeze.



pretty much this. 

when I say "sound like" it means influenced by very clearly, not "ripping them off completely."


----------



## Iamasingularity

NaYoN said:


> Ok, Vildhjarta obviously has some Meshuggah influence, especially older Meshuggah, but why is everyone getting so worked up about this and denying it? What's so wrong about being influenced? No one's saying they're ripping off Meshuggah, it's just an influence.
> 
> Geeze.



Yes I totally believe they love/like Meshuggah. I was just talking about how when I listen to Meshuggah, I don`t think "Wow this is totally Vildhjarta kind of stuff! or vise versa. I never said there`s something wrong about being influenced, I said that I didn`t hear anything on Masstaden that woud remind me of Meshuggah, especially from Chaosphere. And my post was about how they aren`t ripping of Meshuggah, in context to a post in the previous pages.
I`m not making blatant statements or hating on Vildhjarta. I have the album and love it, but just didn`t throughout the album think of Meshuggah. 
Worked up? Not me man. I`m smoking a joint, far from it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

This album is really good. The creativity behind the riffs is incredible, such interesting riffs.


----------



## Daggorath

Loving this, really unique riffage. Bit gutted they dropped most of the clean vocals from omnislash though. Was one of the reasons I originally dug them years back. Still a great album though.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Daggorath said:


> Loving this, really unique riffage. Bit gutted they dropped most of the clean vocals from omnislash though. Was one of the reasons I originally dug them years back. Still a great album though.



If your still interested in Robert`s material, you can check out https://www.facebook.com/meansend his new band. The EP is short but man..
All 3 songs blew my mind. Please check them out


----------



## dantel666

Got my pre-order in. Sitting here with the lyrics listening to it and the concept makes so much more sense and the video for benblast makes so much more sense now.

THALL


----------



## Triple7

that's awesome, I can't wait until my pre-order arrives. Hopefully it will be waiting for me when I get home from work, I'm dying to read the lyrics!


----------



## NaYoN

Got Djent interview in which they only mention Meshuggah as their influence. 04:58 they say the reason their album is so dark is "we like dark and heavy music, we like Meshuggah, so we wanted to be darker."


----------



## Iamasingularity

NaYoN said:


> Got Djent interview in which they only mention Meshuggah as their influence. 04:58 they say the reason their album is so dark is "we like dark and heavy music, we like Meshuggah, so we wanted to be darker."




As much as they say that its hard to believe that all of them listen to only Meshuggah. I`m sure they must listen to other bands as well. Just because they
don`t mention any other bands doesn`t mean that their only influence is Meshuggah... Cmon I mean really. And if they only do listen to them, and their works are solely based on Meshuggah`s awesomeness then I guess I`ll just have to  to their creativity.


----------



## dantel666

Triple7 said:


> that's awesome, I can't wait until my pre-order arrives. Hopefully it will be waiting for me when I get home from work, I'm dying to read the lyrics!



My package said they shipped mine out on monday..I thought we were supposed to get them before the release but whatever, it is worth the wait. the art is pretty amazing and helps tie the story together even more.


----------



## Enselmis

Anybody have know which song the very first little clip is from? It blows my mind every time.


----------



## Triple7

dantel666 said:


> My package said they shipped mine out on monday..I thought we were supposed to get them before the release but whatever, it is worth the wait. the art is pretty amazing and helps tie the story together even more.



Dude I'm even more pumped now! Unfortunately mine didn't arrive today, but I'm hoping it will be here tomorrow. Glad to hear the packaging is sick!


----------



## Iamasingularity

dantel666 said:


> My package said they shipped mine out on monday..I thought we were supposed to get them before the release but whatever, it is worth the wait. the art is pretty amazing and helps tie the story together even more.





Triple7 said:


> Dude I'm even more pumped now! Unfortunately mine didn't arrive today, but I'm hoping it will be here tomorrow. Glad to hear the packaging is sick!



Hahaha, thats hilarious! I got mine on the 28th and I live in Japan!


----------



## dantel666

Iamasingularity said:


> Hahaha, thats hilarious! I got mine on the 28th and I live in Japan!



I think shipping in the US got screwed over because of the holidays.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Enselmis said:


> Anybody have know which song the very first little clip is from? It blows my mind every time.




How do you not know what that song is! Its Shiver -.-


----------



## Iamasingularity

dantel666 said:


> I think shipping in the US got screwed over because of the holidays.



Really? Damn. Mine flew in from Switzerland. Also I found two options available for the Vildhjarta album when I pre-ordered it. One was just the regular one, and the other one was the same except it had a sticker that said "Thall, The long awaited debut album of the progressive djentlemen, Vildhjarta, Limited Edition" I looked at both of them and found no difference in the play-list and album art, so I assumed the limited edition was the same, just packaged by a different firm (I`m sure thats not the case though). This so called limited edition was 3 dollars more than the regular one. Here are the pics/links, gotta click on them cuz Japanese Amazon are strict about linking their product`s pics:

Amazon.co.jpF Masstaden: Vildhjarta

Amazon.co.jpF Masstaden (Limited): Vildhjarta


----------



## Doug N

I ordered on Amazon, and got mine on Tuesday. Amazon is never late, I don't know why I'd order from anywhere else unless there was a major price differential.


----------



## NaYoN

Iamasingularity said:


> As much as they say that its hard to believe that all of them listen to only Meshuggah. I`m sure they must listen to other bands as well. Just because they
> don`t mention any other bands doesn`t mean that their only influence is Meshuggah... Cmon I mean really. And if they only do listen to them, and their works are solely based on Meshuggah`s awesomeness then I guess I`ll just have to  to their creativity.



Obviously they listen to more than Meshuggah (probably), but that's the main influence for their sound. Which should end the needlessly agitated debate in this thread.


----------



## Enselmis

Iamasingularity said:


> How do you not know what that song is! Its Shiver -.-



What?! The very first tune that comes in at like 0:06 seconds with the little snare bit? At what point in Shiver does that riff pop up? It isn't even at the same tempo as Shiver!


----------



## Iamasingularity

NaYoN said:


> Obviously they listen to more than Meshuggah (probably), but that's the main influence for their sound. Which should end the needlessly agitated debate in this thread.



I`m not agitated in any way, if you take my "opinions" so seriously you will fine yourself arguing alone. All I`m saying (again) is that I do not find a major resemblance in their sound to Meshuggah. I`m sure they tried but its not the 1st thing that pops up in my head. For example, when I heard this:



I was like damn! Sounds like Meshuggah`s son!
But when I heard Masstaden, I didn`t even think once of Meshuggah. Not that they arn`t great, but to me their style/sound is more unique than that of Meshuggah. Don`t you think so?



Enselmis said:


> What?! The very first tune that comes in at like 0:06 seconds with the little snare bit? At what point in Shiver does that riff pop up? It isn't even at the same tempo as Shiver!



Sorry I was talking about the tune at 0:40. Can`t figure out whats at 0:06, its got too much maximum twang.


----------



## Prydogga

Enselmis said:


> What?! The very first tune that comes in at like 0:06 seconds with the little snare bit? At what point in Shiver does that riff pop up? It isn't even at the same tempo as Shiver!



It sounds like the end of Ostpeppar going into Traces.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Are Vildhjarta kickass?
YES!
Are Måsstaden one of the best 2011 albums?
YES!
Did they come up with a new (guitar) sound?
YES THEY DID (imo)!

conclusion:
THEY... ARE... AWESOME! 

now... let's stop the "they-sound-like" -argument, 'cause people obviously don't agree, so nobody's right!

I've pretty much heard Måsstaden on repeat since I got it, and I keep findings new things I love about it! The only thing I don't really dig are the clean vocals, but I can live with them. They just seem a little "out-of-place" to me.
Otherwise, a flawless album and a solid debut effort! Well worth the wait from Omnilash, and I'm already looking forward to the next album!


----------



## Iamasingularity

The Cleans! The moment I heard them (Sorry guys) I was like, aww; but then the Dirty vox came in and I was back to bobbing my head. Man I really wish Robert had stayed and done the cleans.


----------



## NovaReaper

the guitar sound isn't new in the least


----------



## Lukifer

NovaReaper said:


> the guitar sound isn't new in the least




Bulbs tone is not as twangy but its similar.


----------



## Lukifer

Anyways, I have had 2 full listen throughs of Masstaden and damn I love it.


----------



## rippedflesh89

after listening to this album so many times since it leaked, i finally bought it on my trip to my local music store (i dont buy many CDs anymore because im a poor college student)


----------



## Iamasingularity

NovaReaper said:


> the guitar sound isn't new in the least




Ahh cmon, there`s much more EQ/Compression on the Vildhjarta sound. Besides ya there are similar which is the reason its categorized as Djent by many. I`d say that its wether a group can keep, and utilize the same sound/style and produce more stuff like that. I do agree that the video there sounds like Vildhjarta alot, but then thats just one song. Misha doesn`t write all his demos and works like that. Thats why they`re different. Vildhjarta has managed to keep the style/sound and from their earlier works and bring it to Masstaden.


----------



## Iamasingularity

rippedflesh89 said:


> after listening to this album so many times since it leaked, i finally bought it on my trip to my local music store (i dont buy many CDs anymore because im a poor college student)



Thats nice to hear. Remember though that its really important to support artists that are trying to be big. I don`t want to boast or anything but I recently ordered about $650 worth of prog metal last month. I know its not easy when you got little money (or have gas for everything you see) but in end its up to the fans to promote their music, not the mass media. Real good to know that you got it though. If you cannot buy their music, thats alright. Just tell your friends, write reviews, make videos, do covers of their songs, you know anything that will help promote them. Hell a simple pic of their album on your internet profile could be of help. There`s lots of ways to support them, be creative. Just like the word THALL, damn that word is a djent magnet.


----------



## The Beard

It makes me all sorts of happy that they re-recorded this  
I can never help but to head-bob at the groove at 0:48


----------



## rippedflesh89

Iamasingularity said:


> Thats nice to hear. Remember though that its really important to support artists that are trying to be big. I don`t want to boast or anything but I recently ordered about $650 worth of prog metal last month. I know its not easy when you got little money (or have gas for everything you see) but in end its up to the fans to promote their music, not the mass media. Real good to know that you got it though. If you cannot buy their music, thats alright. Just tell your friends, write reviews, make videos, do covers of their songs, you know anything that will help promote them. Hell a simple pic of their album on your internet profile could be of help. There`s lots of ways to support them, be creative. Just like the word THALL, damn that word is a djent magnet.


 
dude, i understand where your coming from, but i have been a college student for 4 years now making jack shit... im pretty poor and i have hardly enough money to get by... before i was in college and i had a part time job, i was buying 2 CDs minimum a week and i will DEFinitely go back to that once i graduate and get a job as i love supporting artists as well as owning the original CD to have the artwork etc.

honestly, the last CDs ive bought since ive been in college have been this, Wormed - Quasineutrality and DS - Chapters of repugnance.


----------



## Iamasingularity

rippedflesh89 said:


> dude, i understand where your coming from, but i have been a college student for 4 years now making jack shit... im pretty poor and i have hardly enough money to get by... before i was in college and i had a part time job, i was buying 2 CDs minimum a week and i will DEFinitely go back to that once i graduate and get a job as i love supporting artists as well as owning the original CD to have the artwork etc.
> 
> honestly, the last CDs ive bought since ive been in college have been this, Wormed - Quasineutrality and DS - Chapters of repugnance.



Hahaha, I think you just have gas mate, just like me. Being actually poor and just gassing money on things are 2 different things. 
Sevenstring GuitarsRG7620MSOL,
RG7620 + BKP MM7 set + Brass Block upgrade,
RG7321 + Dimarzio D-ActivatorsOther GuitarsRG370 + EMG-81 (18 V mod) ,
BC Rich Beast SOB + EMG-81X

Don`t take what I said so seriously. You don`t have to assure me about supporting your artists, just remind yourself what their music means to you.
I do get gas, and sometimes get my priorities wrong, buy gear and then get left with no money for other shit, so I really can`t blame anyone other than myself to not buy music. I`m pretty sure buying CD`s is cheaper than owning 3 Ibby sevens.


----------



## rippedflesh89

Iamasingularity said:


> Hahaha, I think you just have gas mate, just like me. Being actually poor and just gassing money on things are 2 different things.
> Sevenstring GuitarsRG7620MSOL,
> RG7620 + BKP MM7 set + Brass Block upgrade,
> RG7321 + Dimarzio D-ActivatorsOther GuitarsRG370 + EMG-81 (18 V mod) ,
> BC Rich Beast SOB + EMG-81X
> 
> Don`t take what I said so seriously. You don`t have to assure me about supporting your artists, just remind yourself what their music means to you.
> I do get gas, and sometimes get my priorities wrong, buy gear and then get left with no money for other shit, so I really can`t blame anyone other than myself to not buy music. I`m pretty sure buying CD`s is cheaper than owning 3 Ibby sevens.


 
im not taking it that seriously... but to fair about my gear, the RG7620MSOL was bought by gf for our 2 year anniversary, the RG7620GN + pickups were bought for me for christmas as a collaboration between family members... and the BC Rich Beast and RG350 were guitars i had before i came to college...

so i aint lying bro, im poor  i feel bad about all the pirating i have been doing since i came to college because before i left, i used buy everything... i have a CD collection of over 300 CDs, but coming to college and having no money sucks... i graduate really soon and have quite a huge list of albums i need to pick up..

i just wanna make it clear that i dont condone pirating music... like i said, theres been a loooot of good shit that has come out in the past two years that im gonna purchase when i get a job (if things go well, ill have a job coming out of school)... im gonna get back on the whole preordering everything before it comes out thing again (like that new spawn of possession!!!)


----------



## Iamasingularity

Your girlfriend bought you a RG7620MSOL for your anniversary? Shit.
I wish my last girlfriend bought me something like that. Fuck, all she did was whore around and hurt my feelings. Anyways, alright man. Don`t you have a part time job though? Also there are some great albums and EP`s up for downloads.


----------



## rippedflesh89

Iamasingularity said:


> Your girlfriend bought you a RG7620MSOL for your anniversary? Shit.
> I wish my last girlfriend bought me something like that. Fuck, all she did was whore around and hurt my feelings. Anyways, alright man. Don`t you have a part time job though? Also there are some great albums and EP`s up for downloads.


 
hahaha... i know, she absolutely rules.. 

i do have a job up here, but i only get like 4 hours a week max; thats all i have time for... and thats just enough to get me my beer and cigs lol... i know, priorities priorities


----------



## Static

Just saw this one.


----------



## groph

Not a huge "djent" fan but these guys seem to be pretty decent. I've got some friends in the city who would probably dig them so I'll pass the word on.

I'm guessing "thall" is either an onomatopoeia like "djent" and "bwoww" or it's some in-joke that only a select few people know about that is intimately tied to Vildhjarta's members* somehow and people who know what thall means are just going to go THALL IS THALL LOL and never tell anybody because they think it's the most hilarious thing ever.

WHAT THE FUCK IS THALL






















* You all want to be intimately tied to Vildhjarta's members. I just realized what I typed a second ago.


----------



## Customisbetter

Jesus Christ the first music video is fucking insane.


----------



## ZEBOV

I wasn't very impressed. It's pretty much for the same reasons others have said. Cheap sounding drums, overly compressed guitars, etc. The overall EQ for the band pretty much went from smiley-face EQ to frowny-face EQ.


----------



## Iamasingularity

groph said:


> Not a huge "djent" fan but these guys seem to be pretty decent. I've got some friends in the city who would probably dig them so I'll pass the word on.
> 
> I'm guessing "thall" is either an onomatopoeia like "djent" and "bwoww" or it's some in-joke that only a select few people know about that is intimately tied to Vildhjarta's members* somehow and people who know what thall means are just going to go THALL IS THALL LOL and never tell anybody because they think it's the most hilarious thing ever.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THALL



Unfortunately, no one can be told what THALL is. You have to see it for yourself.


----------



## Iamasingularity

ZEBOV said:


> I wasn't very impressed. It's pretty much for the same reasons others have said. Cheap sounding drums, overly compressed guitars, etc. The overall EQ for the band pretty much went from smiley-face EQ to frowny-face EQ.



Quit bitching bro and change the EQ manually then. I use a triple bass booster or treble reducer and the drums can be heard very clearly. Its true, maybe they should have worked more on the mix. Hope that sorts out the issue.


----------



## petereanima

for the real meaning of thall, use google translator, and translate "THALL" from swedish to english.


----------



## Triple7

Yea...I see what ya did there.


----------



## petereanima

When I'm already in this thread...I have to state that masstaden is really the record I didnt think it would exist...its a djent record I like. I therefore bought it, and am enjoying it very much. The groove in the last song of the CD, around 5:00/5:30, makes me want to break faces and necks. It is beastly.


----------



## Triple7

Yea I have been listening to this cd non-stop since it arrived. I am really, really enjoying it. I tend to listen to it as a whole, but there are definitely some stand out songs. All These Feelings is freakin ridiculous!


----------



## groph

petereanima said:


> for the real meaning of thall, use google translator, and translate "THALL" from swedish to english.



thall is ....thall? Do I get it?


----------



## wannabguitarist

groph said:


> thall is ....thall? Do I get it?



I'm pretty sure it stands for "that's all"


----------



## guitarister7321

Just listened to this band for the first time last week after always hearing about them. CANNOT stop listening to them. Masstaden is fucking amazing. It is very easy to listen to all the way through, the songs are amazing and just seem to flow into one another. Omnislash is fantastic too, Shiver might be my favorite song from them. They may also be my favorite djent band now.

Showed them to my drummer and brother/bassist. They really dug them as well.


----------



## EvilPopsicleDog

Really likin' them too, sound really original... at least in Omnislash they do. Don't Fail Me Now (Lady Luck) gotta be my facourite song from them. Can't help but feel they're another band jumping on the djent bandwagon though


----------



## Triple7

Listen to their album, definitely not jumping on any bandwagon IMO.


----------



## theleem

Aside from Meshuggah I've never really been into the whole djent thing, mainly cause I'm not too into the clean vocals. Just bought this album today though, they kill it. I'd say they're in the same vein as Meshuggah, not ripping them off or anything though. Respect.


----------



## NaYoN

EvilPopsicleDog said:


> Really likin' them too, sound really original... at least in Omnislash they do. Don't Fail Me Now (Lady Luck) gotta be my facourite song from them. Can't help but feel they're another band jumping on the djent bandwagon though



can't really jump on a bandwagon when you're one of the people driving it, can you? These guys have been at the front of the movement for quite a while. Please try to make more informed comments.


----------



## wannabguitarist

The 3 non-album tracks are fucking awesome too. "All For the Sake of...Others" is definitely a new favorite of mine 



EvilPopsicleDog said:


> Really likin' them too, sound really original... at least in Omnislash they do. Don't Fail Me Now (Lady Luck) gotta be my facourite song from them. Can't help but feel they're another band jumping on the djent bandwagon though



I didn't think the Omnislash EP was anything special really. Songs weren't bad but Masstaden was far more original.


----------



## petereanima

groph said:


> thall is ....thall? Do I get it?



Dude, to be completely honest, I have no fucking clue. I was just beeing kind of an ass.


----------



## Iamasingularity

petereanima said:


> Dude, to be completely honest, I have no fucking clue. I was just beeing kind of an ass.



I put Thall in google translator, from swedish to english and some other languages. THALL=THALL.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Thall... is thall!


Urban Dictionary said:


> The meaning of the word "Thall" is shrouded in mystery and may only be known by the bands members at the present time. It may be used describe a certain sound as was the case with Djent. It may also be a term in Swedish, the bands origin. Most people who use the term simply state the name of the album by itself or try to replace the word "Thall" with many random words in a sentence.


also found this on a forum:


> For some reason, I understood it as being an onomatopoeia for higher bends played with a djent tone: if you watch the thall1 video, skip to :10 and you'll see what I mean. That bend he does on the middle string just sounds like a slow "thaaaaaaall" to me.


I also read a comment on another forum where someone suggested that it was a new genre similar to djent.

I can't remember who said/wrote it, but I think there was something about Thall being a specific way to play music? Can't remember the details...

anyway,
THALL is THALL


----------



## Mwoit

wannabguitarist said:


> The 3 non-album tracks are fucking awesome too. "All For the Sake of...Others" is definitely a new favorite of mine



Got a link? 

I found Omnislash to be mixed with too much highs and found it painful to listen to. The material was alright though.


----------



## NovaReaper

NovaReaper said:


> from what i can tell THALL is just the open note sound of the lowest strings with extreme twang and no palm mute. the opposite of djent.



^


----------



## DLG

the age of meme metal


----------



## eaeolian

DLG said:


> the age of meme metal



All genres shall now be named via onomatopoeia.


----------



## Sikthness

this Thall thing is gettin outta hand. The band are probably laughin everytime they see some jackass commenting "THALL!!!" on their shit. Either that or it has deep and significant meaning that will only be revealed once the fans have reached a higher plane of consciousness, and even then only a select few will be deemed worthy of the one true meaning.


----------



## Soulwomb

Well the band members do have THALL stickers on there guitars.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Sikthness said:


> this Thall thing is gettin outta hand. The band are probably laughin everytime they see some jackass commenting "THALL!!!" on their shit. Either that or it has deep and significant meaning that will only be revealed once the fans have reached a higher plane of consciousness, and even then only a select few will be deemed worthy of the one true meaning.



They use THALL as their signature often on forums.


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX

leandroab said:


> Thall.



Okay, I feel like I should be in the know, but I'm not. I've heard this term tossed around but can someone explain it to me please? Is Djent relevant?


----------



## rippedflesh89

DaethedralXiphos7FX said:


> Okay, I feel like I should be in the know, but I'm not. I've heard this term tossed around but can someone explain it to me please? Is Djent relevant?


 
where djent is the sound of heavily palmed muted, two-octave power chords, thall is the sound of an open low string ringing out after its been hit hard...

example... very first note of rational gaze

i predict that one day djent will turn into "djent-n-thall"


----------



## Iamasingularity

rippedflesh89 said:


> where djent is the sound of heavily palmed muted, two-octave power chords, thall is the sound of an open low string ringing out after its been hit hard...
> 
> example... very first note of rational gaze
> 
> i predict that one day djent will turn into "djent-n-thall"



You`ve broken the THALL law. Your not supposed to do that!


----------



## rippedflesh89

Iamasingularity said:


> You`ve broken the THALL law. Your not supposed to do that!


 
ohh shit... i guess i never got the memo


----------



## Iamasingularity

rippedflesh89 said:


> ohh shit... i guess i never got the memo



Ahh, just don`t Thall people what Thall is about next time. Its really confusing and fun to be mysterious about it.


----------



## guitarister7321

Anyone know where to find lyrics for all of Masstaden? I've only found a few songs.


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX

rippedflesh89 said:


> i predict that one day djent will turn into "djent-n-thall"



Lol, and yet the people playing it will just call it progressive and no one will admit to djent 'n' thall existing.


----------



## Iamasingularity

guitarister7321 said:


> Anyone know where to find lyrics for all of Masstaden? I've only found a few songs.



If you bought the CD, you would find a lyric/artwork booklet inside. If you didn`t buy it, then....... can`t really help you.


----------



## seyd

hey guys thank you so much for the support, if you bought the album that's awesome, if you downloaded it thats sweet too! hope you enjoy it ^^

i see alot of people complaining about the mix, im just tired of overcompressed, overmixed pumpy low-endish stuff, i've been doing stuff like that before and im not going back =)


----------



## petereanima

seyd said:


> i see alot of people complaining about the mix, im just tired of overcompressed, overmixed pumpy low-endish stuff, i've been doing stuff like that before and im not going back =)



And thats good, kudos for that! I finally was able to crank the volume when listening to a CD again, without getting a distorted sound.


----------



## seyd

^^


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I bought the cd three weeks ago from CM Distro...never got a shipping Email or anything. still not here.


----------



## ZEBOV

After giving the EQ a HUGE smiley face, it grew on me. Now I'm really digging this!

EDIT:
My EQ settings:

+8 +7 +4 -1 -2 +1 +6 +7 +9 +9

31 62 125 250 500 1k 2k 4k 8k 16k

On Realtek Audio HD

And on Traces, I like to add a touch of reverb.


----------



## Iamasingularity

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I bought the cd three weeks ago from CM Distro...never got a shipping Email or anything. still not here.



Well did you inquire about the problem? I hope you did, because if you don`t it might never come.



ZEBOV said:


> After giving the EQ a HUGE smiley face, it grew on me. Now I'm really digging this!



Now we`re talking!


----------



## anthonyferguson




----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## ZEBOV

^Thanks to you, my everyone is awake.... because I laughed that hard!


----------



## ZEBOV

Thanks to you, everyone is awake*


----------



## Sikthness

Heres a few bonus tracks. I;m only linking to one I'm sure you guys can figure the rest. 



They are ok. Weaker than the album tracks but not bad.


----------



## kdey777

Love Vildhjarta. Been into them for not too long though. Took me a while to discover them. I dont know why though. Been rocking out to A Plea for Purging, As Hell Retreats, Meshugga, and others like them for years.


----------



## NovaReaper

so much SYNCO PA TA


----------



## Iamasingularity

I wants Vildhjarta Vinyl.


----------



## JaeSwift

I dont know how to embed, but had to share this:



Playthrough of Shadow. REALLY great riffage, probably my favourite off the album.


----------



## Iamasingularity

THALL


----------



## Lukifer

JaeSwift said:


> I dont know how to embed, but had to share this:
> 
> 
> 
> Playthrough of Shadow. REALLY great riffage, probably my favourite off the album.




I really like the use of the higher chords and weird higher notes used. Im guilty of being stuck on the lower strings and just chugging it out way too much. So inspiring to me to see this.


----------



## seyd

this means i will get more tits?


----------



## brick

Why can't I find masstaden lyrics anywhere?


----------



## rippedflesh89

brick said:


> Why can't I find masstaden lyrics anywhere?


 
they would be very easy to find if you bought the album


----------



## brick

rippedflesh89 said:


> they would be very easy to find if you bought the album



I did buy it, I bought it on iTunes.


----------



## Iamasingularity

brick said:


> I did buy it, I bought it on iTunes.


 
Hmm, I guess you can ask the guys about it. Some bands incoroporate the lyrics in the songs, so they display on your ipod. I think it works for the Ipod touch. I don`t know about the masstaden on itunes though. I`ll check about it.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Finally got my cd, listened to it last night about four times in my room in the dark. Thoroughly scared the shit out of me...was quite the mess.


----------



## guitarister7321

brick said:


> Why can't I find masstaden lyrics anywhere?


Dark Lyrics has them.

http://www.darklyrics.com/v/vildhjarta.html


----------



## Iamasingularity

brick said:


> I did buy it, I bought it on iTunes.


 
Brick rep guitarister7321. He found a lyric database with the whole lot.


----------



## rippedflesh89

brick said:


> I did buy it, I bought it on iTunes.


 
daaammmnnn.... that sucks bro... the lyrics are pretty great and make the album even better.... this is one of the reasons i dont like purchasing digital copies....

also, the artwork in the booklet is pretty awesome as well


----------



## brick

guitarister7321 said:


> Dark Lyrics has them.
> 
> VILDHJARTA lyrics



And a big thank-you to you


----------



## leandroab

Iamasingularity said:


> THALL



I'm sorry but it should read "Thall one"


----------



## Lukifer

That's one serious Thall!!!


----------



## 808

why are they so good!?


----------



## Lukifer

Heard Eternal Golden Monk on Sirius Liquid Metal today. I jizzed.... a giant wad of Thall.


----------



## Iamasingularity

May I ask who in the band found Mumindalen their source of inspiration?


----------



## eventhetrees

Sikthness said:


> Heres a few bonus tracks. I;m only linking to one I'm sure you guys can figure the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> They are ok. Weaker than the album tracks but not bad.





WOW I had no idea there were bonus tracks! Fucking amazing!

Thanks for that playthrough link who ever posted it.

Once my hand is out of a cast Im learning as much of this album as I can! The 7 is set up for it already too!


----------



## Variant

This album slays. That is all. Thall.


----------



## MikeH

I seriously think this is the heaviest album of 2011. Genuinely. I wish I could write music as percussive and crushing as this. le sigh. 

thall


----------



## MikeH

I seriously think this is the heaviest album of 2011. Genuinely. I wish I could write music as percussive and crushing as this. le sigh. 

thall


----------



## Lukifer

MikeH said:


> I seriously think this is the heaviest album of 2011. Genuinely. I wish I could write music as percussive and crushing as this. le sigh.
> 
> thall


Totally agree. Wish I could write that kind of syncopation and make it so damn brutal.


----------



## Prydogga

MikeH said:


> I seriously think this is the heaviest album of 2011. Genuinely. I wish I could write music as percussive and crushing as this. le sigh.
> 
> thall



Xerath II. 'Nuff said!


----------



## Somnium

Anybody got any pics of Daniel's custom Ibanez?


----------



## MikeH

This is all I could find from his facebook.


----------



## Somnium

Hey thanks a lot man. The top one looks like the RG1077(2077?)XL, which is my fucking dream guitar, but the bottom one defs looks custom. Damn sexy looking too. Can't wait to see the Incivtus customs too.


----------



## seyd

top is a 2077 i think and yeah the bottom is custom, lovely guitar


----------



## Lukifer

MikeH said:


> This is all I could find from his facebook.



Dude, I have those exact same shoes on right now. Weird, but I guess we both have good taste in shoes!! Thall.


----------



## mikernaut

Just got the cd recently and I'm loving it. Soo heavy and moody... but I must have missed this, what's the whole "THALL" thing? anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## Iamasingularity

mikernaut said:


> Just got the cd recently and I'm loving it. Soo heavy and moody... but I must have missed this, what's the whole "THALL" thing? anyone care to enlighten me?



The meaning of the word "Thall" is shrouded in mystery and may only be known by the bands members at the present time.


----------



## Lukifer

mikernaut said:


> Just got the cd recently and I'm loving it. Soo heavy and moody... but I must have missed this, what's the whole "THALL" thing? anyone care to enlighten me?



One more time for the uninformed. Thall is simply...... Thall.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Have anyone made any form, or any thing for that matter, of patch with Vildhjarta guitar sound for Line6 Pod HD Pro or HD500?


----------



## Iamasingularity

TheBloodstained said:


> Have anyone made any form, or any thing for that matter, of patch with Vildhjarta guitar sound for Line6 Pod HD Pro or HD500?



Working on a X3 version, but its too scratchy at this point :/ I dunno man,
Don`t the guys still use the xt? Its all about the dialing man.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Iamasingularity said:


> Working on a X3 version, but its too scratchy at this point :/ I dunno man,
> Don`t the guys still use the xt? Its all about the dialing man.


I think they used the XT the last time anyone talked about it?

Guess I'll have to use my weekend for getting acquainted with my freshly acquired HD Pro! xD
I would love to achieve a Vildhjarta tone!


----------



## Iamasingularity

TheBloodstained said:


> I think they used the XT the last time anyone talked about it?
> 
> Guess I'll have to use my weekend for getting acquainted with my freshly acquired HD Pro! xD
> I would love to achieve a Vildhjarta tone!



I`m using a Big bottom amp, with some variations for the 1st tone, and for the 2nd a bass cab and use them together.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Iamasingularity said:


> I`m using a Big bottom amp, with some variations for the 1st tone, and for the 2nd a bass cab and use them together.


no bass caps on the HD series (they only support guitars) :/

I did stumble upon a patch witch was very close though! A shame I can't play or come up with anything nearly as evil as Vildhjarta!


----------



## Iamasingularity

TheBloodstained said:


> no bass caps on the HD series (they only support guitars) :/
> 
> I did stumble upon a patch witch was very close though! A shame I can't play or come up with anything nearly as evil as Vildhjarta!



Oh fuck, well thats a bummer :/ I find the bass cabs/amp useful in recreating 
Thally sounds.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Iamasingularity said:


> The meaning of the word "Thall" is shrouded in mystery and may only be known by the bands members at the present time.


 
Well I heard somewhere that Thall is what they do when they do those weird ass bends above the 12th fret and how it accentuates their playing or something....

But what the hell do I know? 

We'll never really know what Thall is....


----------



## TheBloodstained

rythmic_pulses said:


> We'll never really know what Thall is....


yes we will... it's Thall


----------



## rippedflesh89

i dont see what is so confusing about thall


----------



## Somnium

Pretty sure Thall doesn't mean anything. I seriously don't know where this talk of thall as an actual guitar sound came from but it honestly sounds pretty dumb. It's just a word that gets tossed around between Vildhjarta and Uneven Structure fans.


----------



## rippedflesh89

Somnium said:


> I seriously don't know where this talk of thall as an actual guitar sound came from but it honestly sounds pretty dumb.



thall isnt any dumber than djent


----------



## Iamasingularity

Somnium said:


> Pretty sure Thall doesn't mean anything. I seriously don't know where this talk of thall as an actual guitar sound came from but it honestly sounds pretty dumb. It's just a word that gets tossed around between Vildhjarta and Uneven Structure fans.



Its called Onomatopoeia? And yes its a word thats tossed between Vildhjarta/Uneven Structure/Danza/and many other bands and people.

Problem?


----------



## Somnium

rippedflesh89 said:


> thall isnt any dumber than djent



Agreed.



Iamasingularity said:


> Its called Onomatopoeia? And yes its a word thats tossed between Vildhjarta/Uneven Structure/Danza/and many other bands and people.
> 
> Problem?



Nope, just think it's dumb that everyone and their dog has a different definition of Thall and some of them are just plain stupid.


----------



## Tang

my chihuahua's love Vildhjarta


----------



## Marcus

Looks like the boys' Invictus customs are coming along














Can't be certain but two of them appear to have fretboards wider than 7 strings 

Invictus put an album on their facebook with more progress pics


----------



## Somnium

Can't wait to see the finished products! Also looking forward to seeing Brown's Invictus.


----------



## ZEBOV




----------



## rippedflesh89

this kid is fucking awesome!


----------



## Lukifer

He has good taste in music. Thall little buddy......Thall.


----------



## Iamasingularity

On a serious note though it suprises me that this kid can tell the difference between the ambient and heavy sections, even the time signature to bob his head and body too.


----------



## ZEBOV

I just found this.
Vildhjarta Live - Euroblast 2011 - English Djentlemen&#39;s Quarters - Exclusive Footage - YouTube


----------



## matt till

man i wish theyd have some instrumental stuff out. i love the progressive 'djent' style and stuff. but i like instrumentals a lot more.


----------



## Iamasingularity

matt till said:


> man i wish theyd have some instrumental stuff out. i love the progressive 'djent' style and stuff. but i like instrumentals a lot more.



Cry me a river buddy.


----------



## BrainArt

Iamasingularity said:


> On a serious note though it suprises me that this kid can tell the difference between the ambient and heavy sections, even the time signature to bob his head and body too.



It doesn't surprise me, at all. Children are actually much more prone to figuring these things out easily, as opposed to a grown adult. That's because a child's mind is much more open to things, while it's still forming.

It's almost been the same way with almost every child I've encountered (which has been a LOT. My aunt has 7 kids alone, though they are the exception).


----------



## ZEBOV

matt till said:


> man i wish theyd have some instrumental stuff out. i love the progressive 'djent' style and stuff. but i like instrumentals a lot more.



Then keep an eye on me. I plan on writing a lot of music, and I highly doubt that I'll put lyrics in anything with the "djent" sound. I'm only a bass and an Eleven Rack away from getting my ideas down, and then a guitar to complete those ideas.


----------



## Iamasingularity

ZEBOV said:


> Then keep an eye on me. I plan on writing a lot of music, and I highly doubt that I'll put lyrics in anything with the "djent" sound. I'm only a bass and an Eleven Rack away from getting my ideas down, and then a guitar to complete those ideas.



Zebov`s new debut album "The Banned List" out in the in 2050....


----------



## Fiction

Really Digging Vildjharta lately. I listened to them first time about 2 weeks ago and as I was listening to shadow, just before the guitar came in one of my 5 year old bros walked in, so I maxed out the volume and chased him around the house headbanging.


----------



## ZEBOV

Iamasingularity said:


> Zebov`s new debut album "The Banned List" out in the in 2050....



LMFAO!

More like late this year/early next year.... today (Monday) will be my 26th day of work in a row. Gotta make the money for it.


----------



## Fiction

ZEBOV said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> More like late this year/early next year.... today (Monday) will be my 26th day of work in a row. Gotta make the money for it.



Holy fuck, that's a lot of work.


----------



## Iamasingularity

ZEBOV said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> More like late this year/early next year.... today (Monday) will be my 26th day of work in a row. Gotta make the money for it.



It`ll be worth it man, you know it.


----------



## ZEBOV

I know it'll be worth it. It all kind of happened by accident. My boss accidentally scheduled me for 7 days in a row and tried to apologize for it, and I told him to take that apology back and do that again and again. At the end of this work week, I will have worked for 32 days in a row.
So far, I have only asked off work for February 25th.

EDIT: Let's keep this on topic. The topic is about a bunch of badasses called Vildhjarta.


----------



## trashed

i need to correct myself, some time ago i wrote that i didn't like the whole masstaden record... now, i am highly addicted to the whole release, except eternal golden monk. all of the others are pure genius.


----------



## G27DUDE

Loving the newest album. Does anyone know how they got that crushing tone though? When they hit those low notes it shakes my room. I've heard of creating 16 tracks for each guitar among other ideas. Any help. I hate the tone I'm getting when we go to record our songs....


----------



## Kr1zalid

MikeH said:


> This is all I could find from his facebook.


 
Awesome. Now I know what custom XL guitar he said...

Also, awesome record. Starting to like Vildhjarta after gave it a few listen.

THALL


----------



## guitarister7321

Anyone know if these guys are going on tour soon? I can't find any dates for anywhere. They're going to have to tour in support Måsstaden sometime, right?


----------



## dudeskin

Just got the album, must say, my mind has been blown apart. Such a good album.

Does anyone know what gear they used on the album? Pickups wise and amps etc? Can't seem to find much.

Cheers guys,
Just hope they do a uk tour at some point!


----------



## mathscream

I just recently discovered this band myself, and have been listening to "Måsstaden" for the past couple of days. I'm looking forward to see them in Brutal Assault in August.


----------



## Iamasingularity

dudeskin said:


> Just got the album, must say, my mind has been blown apart. Such a good album.
> 
> Does anyone know what gear they used on the album? Pickups wise and amps etc? Can't seem to find much.
> 
> Cheers guys,
> Just hope they do a uk tour at some point!



Last time Daniel was using xxls. One with lundgren m7s the other just stock.
Ge7->podxt->PA=Thall


----------



## Lukifer

Iamasingularity said:


> Last time Daniel was using xxls. One with lundgren m7s the other just stock.
> Ge7->podxt->PA=Thall



Dude if I could get his XT settings or the patch itself I would shit!!! This is the best I could come up with so far. Ignore my shitty playing and trying to come up with a Vildhjarta type riff on the spot!!!

Vildhjarta tone by Luke Barnes 2 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Iamasingularity

Lukifer said:


> Dude if I could get his XT settings or the patch itself I would shit!!! This is the best I could come up with so far. Ignore my shitty playing and trying to come up with a Vildhjarta type riff on the spot!!!
> 
> Vildhjarta tone by Luke Barnes 2 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Not a bad attempt, but other than the scratchy palm mute picking, the rest sounds way different. What are your settings?


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah I didnt know what to do to fill the space since I dont have drums. Im using the big bottom amp, if I knew how to upload to customtone.com I would so you could see. Im using an XT Live.

Im a chugger and thrashy type player so this is new territory for me!


----------



## Iamasingularity

Lukifer said:


> Yeah I didnt know what to do to fill the space since I dont have drums. Im using the big bottom amp, if I knew how to upload to customtone.com I would so you could see. Im using an XT Live.
> 
> Im a chugger and thrashy type player so this is new territory for me!



I use the big bottom too for one channel, bass for another.
You can upload it by logging in you line6 account.


----------



## Lukifer

Cool, Ill mess with it tomorrow. Im about to turn in for the night. Maybe tomorrow Ill come up with a riff not so sucky and re record using it!! Plus I was using my Jackson Rhoads with an EMG 81 tuned to drop B, so Ill use the 7 and should sound better.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Lukifer said:


> Cool, Ill mess with it tomorrow. Im about to turn in for the night. Maybe tomorrow Ill come up with a riff not so sucky and re record using it!! Plus I was using my Jackson Rhoads with an EMG 81 tuned to drop B, so Ill use the 7 and should sound better.



Cool man.


----------



## matt till

ZEBOV said:


> Then keep an eye on me. I plan on writing a lot of music, and I highly doubt that I'll put lyrics in anything with the "djent" sound. I'm only a bass and an Eleven Rack away from getting my ideas down, and then a guitar to complete those ideas.



alright sweet


----------



## seyd

started working on the second album now (just some ideas, still planning stuff and this time around we have given our artguy 100% freedom and he will be with us through the whole process rather then coming in the last few months doing his magic, he will be spearheading much of the concept), which direction do you guys think we should take?


----------



## Iamasingularity

seyd said:


> started working on the second album now (just some ideas, still planning stuff and this time around we have given our artguy 100% freedom and he will be with us through the whole process rather then coming in the last few months doing his magic, he will be spearheading much of the concept), which direction do you guys think we should take?



2nd album already???? DAMN SON!!!

That sounds really cool. I think you should trust your artguy man. With so much time the concept will keep evovling and will no doubt be spectacular towards the end!!!


----------



## 7Mic7

NO OTHER DIRECTIONS , JUST WRITE EVIL SHIT LIKE ON THE FIRST ALBUM 

please.


----------



## Lukifer

You could write about the fucked up state of the world. Would be a very angry album!!


----------



## seyd

ah no worries about the evilness, no point in writing metal if it's not gonna be evil ^^

i think we are always holding ourselfs back from being too techy which is good, too much tech stuff def aint fun playing live..i guess we'll venture further into off scale groove territories, maybe a mellow song too? without getting too cheesy ofc =D


----------



## Mwoit

Just keep writing what comes natural and keep pushing yourselves into new territory. Classic advice!


----------



## DavidLopezJr

THIS.


7Mic7 said:


> NO OTHER DIRECTIONS , JUST WRITE EVIL SHIT LIKE ON THE FIRST ALBUM
> 
> please.


But also bring back some of the flavors from shiver. The people miss it


----------



## seyd

DavidLopezJr said:


> THIS.But also bring back some of the flavors from shiver. The people miss it



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo =(


----------



## Sikthness

seyd said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo =(


 

This answer makes me happy. Shiver was alright, but the new direction is so much better


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I agree, new direction is sooo much better. So anything like that will make me more than happy.  Maybe a few more epic riffs like in Deceit when the "To take you out became my aim" comes in.


^ Don't spam the Vildhjarta thread, spam isn't cool. Especially here.


----------



## Lukifer

I like the angry and the technical and the syncopated. You could make another Mastaaden and I would be thoroughly happy!! 

I do like the idea of a mellow song, but Vildhjarta mellow. Creepy and atmospheric as fuck.


----------



## seyd

Lukifer said:


> I like the angry and the technical and the syncopated. You could make another Mastaaden and I would be thoroughly happy!!
> 
> I do like the idea of a mellow song, but Vildhjarta mellow. Creepy and atmospheric as fuck.



we have plans for måsstaden under vatten, but we want to experiment more with other stuff before revisiting måsstaden =)


----------



## thedarkoceans

my huble opinion: i saw you Vildh-guys like Ion Dissonance,you could try making a groove album like Minus The Herd,but with more dinamycs.i hope i was helpful.ALSO,the clean vocals are great! i dont like djent bands,most of them are stupid rip offs of meshuggah wuth crap vocals,but you guys really got me.
You could also try the ambient-prog way like *cough*cough*KATATONIA*cough*cough*.

also,

COME TO ITALY!

cheers,
TDO.


----------



## seyd

katatonia is and have always been a huge inspiration to us, pretty much all the ambience we have is one or the other way very katatonish

we do love ion dissonance too, minus the herd is simply a masterpiece beyond

what do you guys prefer, uptempo or downtempo grooves?


----------



## thedarkoceans

BOTH! would be great to hear some more uptempo from you.


----------



## Iamasingularity

seyd said:


> katatonia is and have always been a huge inspiration to us, pretty much all the ambience we have is one or the other way very katatonish
> 
> we do love ion dissonance too, minus the herd is simply a masterpiece beyond
> 
> what do you guys prefer, uptempo or downtempo grooves?



You know honestly I can`t say anything about what to expect from this.
Sure the debut was pretty sick, but I`d hate to see you guys stuck in a place. Perhaps its time to dive into music and rediscover it again? There are many great bands out there, jazz, fusion, metal, electronic, etc. A source of inspiration can`t be beckoned, it just happens. What do you think? I bet you guys are dying to hear Koloss.


----------



## Lukifer

I love grooves and being able to just bang your head and flow to the music. A sweet groove is my favorite part to metal. Why I like Pantera!!! Either up or down tempo both would be amazing. I love it when music just flows. Like the beginning riff to Deceit just has that off kilter swing to it that isnt just straight forward but has your touch to it. Not too fast and out there but with nice higher notes thrown in there.


----------



## JonteJH

måsstaden under vatten<3


----------



## Iamasingularity

JonteJH said:


> måsstaden under vatten<3



JH.......

GOD I HATE JH.


----------



## seyd

haha =D jh <3


----------



## Lukifer

What am I missing?? What is vatten and JH???


----------



## Iamasingularity

Lukifer said:


> What am I missing?? What is vatten and JH???



Vatten=water
Under Vatten=under water

JH=JH


----------



## Lukifer

Ahh cool, but still dont get what the JH stands for. James Hetfield???


----------



## Iamasingularity

Lukifer said:


> Ahh cool, but still dont get what the JH stands for. James Hetfield???









http://www.facebook.com/pages/God-i-hate-JH/287597644605550?sk=wall&filter=12
http://got-djent.com/content/god-i-hate-jh
http://got-djent.com/content/god-i-hate-jh-0 <---


----------



## Lukifer

Hahaha Fuck JH!!!


----------



## JonteJH

Lukifer said:


> Hahaha Fuck JH!!!



Love you too bro<3


----------



## Lukifer

JonteJH said:


> Love you too bro<3



Oh, hey, what's up bro???


----------



## mikernaut

I can't stop listening to Masstaden. 

I've been working on a digital painting and will probably use a varaiation of this in the background.


----------



## wannabguitarist

More clean vocals like Traces. Whoever was singing had a fantastic voice; it fit the whole creepy atmosphere the album had. It was also a nice break in the constant aural onslaught that was the rest of the album.


----------



## JonteJH

Lukifer said:


> Oh, hey, what's up bro???


recording Dagger-guitarcovervideo


----------



## Iamasingularity

JonteJH said:


> recording Dagger-guitarcovervideo



Post it here when your done man.


----------



## JonteJH

Iamasingularity said:


> Post it here when your done man.


All These Guitarlayers


----------



## 7Mic7

Hey guys in Vildhjarta!

Just wanna share that someone in the street randomly gave me a 25 buck gift card for a music store caus he didn't have anything to buy in it haha, so I buyed your album with it and now i'm very happy with this purchase.This is probably the heaviest shit i ever listen in my life.

Anyway Good luck with the next album!


----------



## hypotc

Daniel, could you please share your Pod XT presets? I remember you writing that you didnt mind sharing patches or something! 

thallthullthollthill.


----------



## MobiusR

hypotc said:


> Daniel, could you please share your Pod XT presets? I remember you writing that you didnt mind sharing patches or something!
> 
> thallthullthollthill.



or give us a idea on what you use!


----------



## Lukifer

For real Daniel!!! Im using an XT so PRESETS!!!!


----------



## seyd

yes i will share them just havnt gotten around to sorting them out yet

they're nothing spectacular tho, the djent is pretty much the bigbottom with the t-75 cab off axis..the fx booster ON (important to find the guitars midrange sweetspot, would recommend jerking around on values from 46-52 on the mid freq knob on the fx-booster). i also use a boss-ge7 infront of the pod boosting some volume and cutting some low endish tit grease

hope this helps a bit =)

edit: bigbottoms mid at max


----------



## hypotc

Thanks man! Is there any differences in your live presets btw? If so what?


----------



## Lukifer

Got my XT Live sitting right next to me just waiting to load this patch!!


----------



## Iamasingularity

Haha you guys. 

I can imagine you all just sitting next to your pods, waiting for Dan to post his preset so you can all Thall away. Little ass kissers lol.

Funny enough I got a POD too.

Oh well I guess I`ll be loading in the presets as well to blow up my neighbour`s windows


----------



## Lukifer

Iamasingularity said:


> Haha you guys.
> 
> I can imagine you all just sitting next to your pods, waiting for Dan to post his preset so you can all Thall away. Little ass kissers lol.
> 
> Funny enough I got a POD too.
> 
> Oh well I guess I`ll be loading in the presets as well to blow up my neighbour`s windows



So its the pot calling the kettle black!! As much as I have seen you in this thread, I know you will be Thalling the shit out of it when he posts it!!!


----------



## Goatchrist

VILDHJARTA coming to europe!? with Veil Of Maya?

I'm really.... REALLY excited!


----------



## seyd

yeah we are doing europe =)

little less treble on the live patch and we also use a palmer di box which sweetens up the signal a bit, no cabs so straight to le PA


----------



## seyd

När ingen går med dig, gå själv by vildhjarta on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Iamasingularity

seyd said:


> När ingen går med dig, gå själv by vildhjarta on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Not gonna lie, that`s my favourite riff.


----------



## Mwoit

seyd said:


> yeah we are doing europe =)
> 
> little less treble on the live patch and we also use a palmer di box which sweetens up the signal a bit, no cabs so straight to le PA



I wish the tour came to Scotland.  

Nonetheless, sounds like a sick tour!


----------



## Somnium

I'm so moving to Europe. After they get Meshuggah with AaL, this is just bullsheeyit. Nobody good ever comes to Interzone T_T


----------



## JonteJH

du ska aldrig behöva gå ensam daniel


----------



## summit101

..THAAAAAAAALLdom


----------



## gunch

seyd said:


> katatonia is and have always been a huge inspiration to us, pretty much all the ambience we have is one or the other way very katatonish
> 
> we do love ion dissonance too, minus the herd is simply a masterpiece beyond
> 
> what do you guys prefer, uptempo or downtempo grooves?




I'd say you guys should channel the oppressive frantic brooding of ID's first two albums more than Minus the Herd.

Keep doing that. Keep being dark, unpredictable and brooding as fuck.

Also crazy ass uptempo grooves ala Ulcerate would be awesome.



Even though your band is a djent band you guys transcend this because you all seem to "get" something most of the other 900 million djent bands don't: the sum of your parts achieve emotion and tangible atmosphere.


----------



## seyd

<3


----------



## Hypothermia

Are there any plans for a new EP/album yet?

Please make it with real drums


----------



## seyd

we are writing for both an EP and another full length

david is sort of pissed we didnt do drums on måsstaden, which ofc i can understand..we will def try and do that the next time, only problem as usual is time


----------



## Tang

seyd said:


> we are writing for both an EP and another full length
> 
> david is sort of pissed we didnt do drums on måsstaden, which ofc i can understand..we will def try and do that the next time, only problem as usual is time



What!? masstaden was made with SD? I had no idea.


----------



## seyd

Tang said:


> What!? masstaden was made with SD? I had no idea.



yup, david programmed them tho. we went for a pretty natural sound i think, as long as it sounds good!


----------



## Hypothermia

seyd said:


> we are writing for both an EP and another full length
> 
> david is sort of pissed we didnt do drums on måsstaden, which ofc i can understand..we will def try and do that the next time, only problem as usual is time



Good. Good.


----------



## Somnium

Is there any chance of some new material in 2012?


----------



## Lukifer

I think it sounds damn good!! I really need to buck up and buy SD!!!


----------



## Iamasingularity

To be honest this time I do look forward to David playing the drums this time. I know the album will need more time so I can wait for it next year or so. An EP could help us to get an idea of whats to come and keep us at bay for now.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

David is a damn good drummer, i thought the drums on the album were natural.  Shows how good programming can be! But i'm definitely looking forward to that human touch next time!!


----------



## Tang

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> David is a damn good drummer, i thought the drums on the album were natural.  Shows how good programming can be! But i'm definitely looking forward to that human touch next time!!



exactly how I feel.


----------



## seyd

Somnium said:


> Is there any chance of some new material in 2012?



yes. we want every release to sound different from the other tho


----------



## broj15

I usually hate most of these new "djent" bands but Vildhjarta are crazy good. It's like someone took the cool parts of djent and gave it a heavy dose of post rock


----------



## Fiction

^ To extend on this, I don't 'hate' most djent bands, but when I think of djent I think of Atmospheric and Rhythmic, Pretty much the only djent bands I listen to are Vildhjarta and TesseracT, only because they give me goose-bumps, I can just sit on a bus/train/wherever and just mindlessly doze off whilst feeling like I'm going on some insane up and down roller coaster, but i'm perfectly calm... Which is exactly what I want from djent.


----------



## gunch

TheBloodstained said:


> I guess every new band will face the "Meshuggah rip-off" accusation at some point in their carrier these days?
> 
> I think it's sad!
> Yes, Meshuggah was there first, and yes, Meshuggah are gods of metal, and yes, Meshuggah started the "djent" movement!
> However, that doesn't justify the "You sound like Meshuggah"-stamp each time a band tunes below B standard!
> I didn't hear the "Meshuggah" in Uneven Structure when Februus came, and I don't hear the "Meshuggah" in the Vildhjarta material I've heard so far.
> 
> If anyone sounds like Meshuggah, it'd be Coprofago! That was litteraly the first time EVER I thought another band sounded like Meshuggah!



Hey now, coprofago were fucking awesome. And they were 4 years ahead of the current scene.


----------



## Augury




----------



## gunch

Augury said:


>



Honestly I look down on those little 4channer shits but if it get's Vildhjarta more attention it's all good.

Also what they call Thall I've been calling Dyoon so what ever.

I'll start my own band and force the Dyoon meme.


----------



## SerratedSkies

Just gave a serious listen to this band for the first time a week ago. Holy shit, where has this been all my life? I can't listen to any music anymore. Just Thall. Måsstaden has been on repeat, and I'm almost addicted to it. I don't know what turned me off at first, seeing as I can't remember the actual first time I heard it. The past couple years have had a mindfuckingly large amount of music put out, and I guess I just forgot to go back to them. Sad I waited until now, because this shit is hot son. I dig it.


----------



## gunch

SerratedSkies said:


> Just gave a serious listen to this band for the first time a week ago. Holy shit, where has this been all my life? I can't listen to any music anymore. Just Thall. Måsstaden has been on repeat, and I'm almost addicted to it. I don't know what turned me off at first, seeing as I can't remember the actual first time I heard it. The past couple years have had a mindfuckingly large amount of music put out, and I guess I just forgot to go back to them. Sad I waited until now, because this shit is hot son. I dig it.



That seems to be the case for a lot of people, they gave it a pass or were ambivalent to it but now they're on their roofs in their underwear screaming THAAALLL.

Myself included. Måsstaden for greatest grower of all time?


----------



## Iamasingularity

I just did a quick patch and I must say I`m onto something. Needs a lot of work on the EQ/etc though.

http://soundcloud.com/joharthejoker/thart

Yeah, I know I didn`t play the riff right, just a tone test. I have like thin gauge strings on my Shecter C-7 and its tuned to 
F/d&#9837;/g&#9837;/B/E/a&#9837;/d&#9837; (I don`t even know what to call it)


----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7

There's a tour of Europe and I'm wandering if anyone's going to go, the acts are
Veil Of Maya
Betraying The Martyrs
Vildhjarta
Structures
Volumes
It's a pretty sweet tour and I hope to see some of you at Leeds


----------



## Iamasingularity

Someone go with this kid, he needs a reliable chap to see that he has a good time there and gets home safe.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I'm thinking about going to the gig in Copenhagen. Absolutely love Vildhjarta and Volumes. Structures is okay and I haven't really checked out the other 2.

only problem is that I don't know if I'll be able to go since I'll probably be writing a rather large and super important school assignment at that time! :/


----------



## Goatchrist

Definitely gonna go! Can't wait!!!


----------



## eguitaruk

Tickets booked for Manchester.\m/ \m/


----------



## SamSam

London for me. Best get booking flIghts soon.


----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7

Betraying The Martyrs are really good, one of the best acts on sumerian


----------



## summit101

picked up a physical copy of masstaden. the artwork in the lyric book seems to express all emotions and atmospheres individually given by each song visually. I look forward to sitting through the album with lyric book in hand. 

i find some classical influence, especially in "masstadens nationalsang". i picture Victorian Ballroom Dancers dancing to Vildhjarta, in the setting of an abandoned rundown and dingy looking ballroom. Thallroom dancers.


----------



## Augury

summit101 said:


> picked up a physical copy of masstaden. the artwork in the lyric book seems to express all emotions and atmospheres individually given by each song visually. I look forward to sitting through the album with lyric book in hand.
> 
> i find some classical influence, especially in "masstadens nationalsang". i picture Victorian Ballroom Dancers dancing to Vildhjarta, in the setting of an abandoned rundown and dingy looking ballroom. Thallroom dancers.



Oh yes I've seen a copy in my local cd store, the sticker said something like:
"THALL
The newest release from swedish djentlemen"

I definately need to get Masstaden next time.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Picked up a copy of the album. So far really liking it. One of the more imaginative djent releases of late. Good atmosphere and the riffing is pretty mad.


----------



## Tang

Masstaden is definitely my surprise top-5 album of the year, no doubt.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Looks like Vildhjarta have been at it for longer than anybody thought...
Early Vildhjarta


----------



## Fiction

Is it meant to link to a hair metal band? haha


----------



## TheBloodstained

I guess this is what he meant to link to (the link just messed up)


----------



## Fiction

Oh I didn't even gather the start part, I hear it now haha. I was listening to the chorus and was confused


----------



## DLG

little known fact - george lynch created djent


----------



## 0 Xero 0

My bad, I failed at renaming the link. I fixed it for what it's worth, haha. ^ DLG, you know what's up. TesseracT, Uneven Monuments, Structures, Fell Silent, and Vildhjarta owe a lot for their ambient cleans to Mr. Scary. I hadn't listened to Dokken in a while and at first I thought I was listening to Vildhjarta (especially because the intro from version onthe re-recorded greatest hits is a major third down). It sounds very similar to one of Vildhjarta's demos. You can here it better here:
Dream Warriors (Re-Recorded / Remastered) by Dokken on Spotify
Sorry if you don't have Spotify. It's the only place I could find the link :/
Compare it to these:

thall1 by vildhjarta on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

There are obviously a lot of differences, but for a 25 year old song, it's funny how similar the Vildhjarta songs sound.


----------



## rippedflesh89

god, vildhjarta would be even more awesome if they took some influence from ulcerate... like OFAF EiF era ulcerate...

please give me some vildhjarta with even more dissonance!!


----------



## Sikthness

^awww shit man, now you got me fantasizing about a hybrid of Vildhjarta and Ulcerate. Too much awesome in that idea.


----------



## spawnofthesith

So what is the proper pronunciation of Vildhjarta?

I've been saying it like vild ja harta


----------



## summit101

mikernaut said:


> I can't stop listening to Masstaden.
> 
> I've been working on a digital painting and will probably use a varaiation of this in the background.



this reminds me of the psyopus odd senses cover





does Vildhjarta like psyopus jams at all? their guitarist Chris Arp is pretty talented. 
Psyopus "The Burning Halo" (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube
i think you'd be entertained by them!


----------



## Fiction

spawnofthesith said:


> So what is the proper pronunciation of Vildhjarta?
> 
> I've been saying it like vild ja harta



I say Vil Jar Tah.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Fiction said:


> I say Vil Jar Tah.



"Villd Jahr-Tah", basically. Go watch the recent interview with Tomas Haake and Jens Kidman about Koloss, and see how Tomas pronounced it. Remember the soft J and sharp V.


----------



## maulsl

Anyone who's interested here's a cover I did for Shadow. 



Id like to eventually do the whole album so any feedback on this vid is much appreciated.


----------



## seyd

it's a pretty awesome video man..what did you do the gfx with?


----------



## jeremyb

maulsl said:


> Anyone who's interested here's a cover I did for Shadow.
> 
> 
> 
> Id like to eventually do the whole album so any feedback on this vid is much appreciated.




Seriously awesome man, love the playing and the vid!


----------



## seyd

VILDHJARTA - Benblåst (bergstrom playthrough) - YouTube


----------



## Ageispolis

MF_Kitten said:


> "Villd Jahr-Tah", basically. Go watch the recent interview with Tomas Haake and Jens Kidman about Koloss, and see how Tomas pronounced it. Remember the soft J and sharp V.



I have a friend who speaks swedish and he tells me its Vild-hyar-ta. With the I pronounced as "ee"


----------



## Rook

I pronounce it veeylj(gh)arta, as that's ow the guy in the Vildhjarta video pronounces it


----------



## oompa

"Vild" is roughly pronounced like 'Filled' but with a sharp V.
Ä sounds like a short British 'ai' (as in Stair/Fair etc). 
H is silent, J is soft, sort of like your Y.

summary: "Villed Yairta"  I recorded me saying it on Vocaroo for you:

Vocaroo | Voice message

They're from the city I grew up in, a small place with a small scene, everybody knew each other and all that jazz, but they started out a couple of years after I left for uni so I missed them 

at 0:50 in the vid above he says "it's kinda hard with these on"
other guy: "oh.. right.. yeah.. damn"


----------



## maulsl

seyd said:


> it's a pretty awesome video man..what did you do the gfx with?



Thanks man! 

Artwork Animations were done using Photoshop & After Effects and the Video was rendered with Sony Vegas w/ some video effects layered over.



jeremyb said:


> Seriously awesome man, love the playing and the vid!



Hey thanks for the feedback man!


----------



## seyd

oompa said:


> "Vild" is roughly pronounced like 'Filled' but with a sharp V.
> Ä sounds like a short British 'ai' (as in Stair/Fair etc).
> H is silent, J is soft, sort of like your Y.
> 
> summary: "Villed Yairta"  I recorded me saying it on Vocaroo for you:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> They're from the city I grew up in, a small place with a small scene, everybody knew each other and all that jazz, but they started out a couple of years after I left for uni so I missed them
> 
> at 0:50 in the vid above he says "it's kinda hard with these on"
> other guy: "oh.. right.. yeah.. damn"



hudiksvall ftw!


----------



## oompa

seyd said:


> hudiksvall ftw!



 you're from there?


----------



## seyd

oompa said:


> you're from there?



yeah that's where this band started, where are you from?


----------



## Fiction

MF_Kitten said:


> "Villd Jahr-Tah", basically. Go watch the recent interview with Tomas Haake and Jens Kidman about Koloss, and see how Tomas pronounced it. Remember the soft J and sharp V.



Yeah that's what I say, I just did it out loud and the d is really lightly coming out.


----------



## oompa

seyd said:


> yeah that's where this band started, where are you from?



Did you read the post you just quoted?  I'm from there too lol


----------



## seyd

oompa said:


> Did you read the post you just quoted?  I'm from there too lol



haha confusion, yeah i founded this band and im from hudiksvall ^^


----------



## oompa

seyd said:


> haha confusion, yeah i founded this band and im from hudiksvall ^^



yay you!  how old are you? I think I missed you guys by a few years.

I was born in 82, any of you guys 80-84'ers?

I have a bad memory when it comes to names, I might know who some of you are (maybe even played with some of you) but I can't tell


----------



## seyd

oompa said:


> yay you!  how old are you? I think I missed you guys by a few years.
> 
> I was born in 82, any of you guys 80-84'ers?
> 
> I have a bad memory when it comes to names, I might know who some of you are (maybe even played with some of you) but I can't tell



haha..i think we range from 80-90..chances are you played with vilhelm maybe?


----------



## oompa

seyd said:


> haha..i think we range from 80-90..chances are you played with vilhelm maybe?



Like I said, bad with names  I tried looking at some pictures but I don't know if I'll recognize anyone anyway, been like 10 years since I saw them (if I ever did in the first place)  
For me to know them they would have to have been active back in the late 90's..  Anyway, good stuff, keep it up!


----------



## Tang

Saw this in the Invictus thread..

Vildhjarta: Jimmie Åkerström parts ways with the band | got-djent.com


----------



## DLG

just read that they sent back their invictus guitars too and terminated their agreement with the company


----------



## BlindingLight7

DLG said:


> just read that they sent back their invictus guitars too and terminated their agreement with the company


Their work always looked kind of sketchy, But I thought the guitars looked really sweet, I wonder what was wrong with them?


----------



## Fred the Shred

BlindingLight7 said:


> Their work always looked kind of sketchy, But I thought the guitars looked really sweet, I wonder what was wrong with them?



After speaking with the guys at Invictus, let's hold judgement until the guitars are back in the shop, shall we?



> "Were extremely sorry to have to announce our departure with the band Vildhjarta. Unfortunately, Invictus Guitars no longer feels that it can sustain this current relationship with the band at this point in time.
> 
> We understand that a number of you will be very concerned with the nature of our split, particularly as we have just flown our guitars to the band in Sweden. Following the bands collection of the guitars, both Invictus Guitars and Vildhjarta have not been able to agree upon the resultant condition, and specification of their guitars.
> 
> As a result, the band have asked us to perform a degree of adjustments and reframing of our guitars- the degree and scope of which Invictus Guitars does not feel it can fulfil without compromising on its most cherished values.
> 
> Invictus Guitars can assure you that no claim against our build quality will go unremarked. The Workshop takes serious efforts to allow people to try our guitars- and judge with their own eyes the merit of our instruments.
> 
> Invictus Guitars will continue to hold its Leeds clinic, featuring a number of our current artists. You will still be encouraged to take part and try a guitar for yourself- be assured that this Workshop has absolutely nothing to hide. We shall also be making an appearance at the UK Tech Metal Festival where, once again you are encouraged to get your hands on our builds."
> 
> In the interested of transparency, wed like to ask that if you have any questions- PLEASE contact us.



Taken from the Invictus FB page. Neither the band or Invictus are shittalking one another, so let us not jump to conclusions yet.


----------



## Guitarman700

Fred the Shred said:


> After speaking with the guys at Invictus, let's hold judgement until the guitars are back in the shop, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from the Invictus FB page. Neither the band or Invictus are shittalking one another, so let us not jump to conclusions yet.



The simple fact that they've aired all this for everyone to see is just really unprofessional, at least in the business world. Maybe it's different in the music industry, but this just comes off to me as passive aggressive and a little bitter.
Just my thoughts so far. We'll see how it develops.


----------



## Fred the Shred

It's a clarification, which doesn't have any accusatory nature to it - that is, in my book, professional. It clearly states the company wouldn't accommodate a number of requested changes, and that this disagreement between company and band resulted in the termination of their relationship.

It's VERY easy to jump on the companies. It's always their fault when a build goes wrong, but also when people blindly ask for given specs and don't like the result of when the customer fails to provide certain details needed for them to address his needs. Note that I am not accusing the band of any of these things, but I'd be retired and very rich if I got 5 bucks for every time I've seen this sort of stuff happen, and you don't even need to go beyond this forum to find some true gems!


----------



## Guitarman700

Fred the Shred said:


> It's a clarification, which doesn't have any accusatory nature to it - that is, in my book, professional. It clearly states the company wouldn't accommodate a number of requested changes, and that this disagreement between company and band resulted in the termination of their relationship.
> 
> It's VERY easy to jump on the companies. It's always their fault when a build goes wrong, but also when people blindly ask for given specs and don't like the result of when the customer fails to provide certain details needed for them to address his needs. Note that I am not accusing the band of any of these things, but I'd be retired and very rich if I got 5 bucks for every time I've seen this sort of stuff happen, and you don't even need to go beyond this forum to find some true gems!



Fair enough. I suppose the world of luthiery and music is different than the business world I'm used to.


----------



## Fred the Shred

It's a bit different than many others, in the sense that announcing a split between brand and endorser(s) isn't usually treated the same way a corporation will do with a non-renewal on a partnership, for instance. It's a lot blunter in many cases (not including the always distasteful and deeply unprofessional shit-flinging fests, of course).

I'm not defending any sides here, mind you - I'm simply observing a common tendency.


----------



## SamSam

One of the guitar players made a comment on that statement: "Playable guitars" when asked about the Invictus split. That doesn't mean much in itself but it seems a bit petty really.


----------



## Tang

nice rehearsal vid here.

vildhjarta - all these feelings (rehearsal recording) - YouTube!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Tang said:


> nice rehearsal vid here.
> 
> vildhjarta - all these feelings (rehearsal recording) - YouTube!



not even a single youtube comment asking WTF those numbers counting up are.

Do Vildhjarta just do random shit like this? i mean, the whole Thall thing for one, but a seemingly random and unexplained counter in the middle of a video just like that?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

God damn that is probably my favorite riff ever from after the beginning. So heavy, I love it.


----------



## morrowcosom

Masstaden is one of the heaviest CDs I have ever heard, as well as one of the creepiest, as well as containing some of the most out there riffs I have heard. 

I have to view this album from a doom metal perspective because it is so damn slow it is hard to groove to (nods head at 40bpm), and it has a great deal of dark atmosphere.


----------



## rippedflesh89

morrowcosom said:


> Masstaden is one of the creepiest, as well as containing some of the most out there riffs I have heard.



you should really check out Deathspell Omega, they are very dark and atmospheric and can send chills down your spine

also, for something heavy, creepy and "out there", check out Gorguts - From Wisdom to Hate; definitely one the heaviest albums I know of and is extremely unique and dark

i do agree though, Masstaden is very dark and heavy, muuuch better than their first release for sure


----------



## Tjore

I just covered Deceit! The song is fucked up to play, but man, it's awesome.
This is the Omnislash version, by the way.


----------



## The Beard

^ I can only imagine how many times you listened to that song to get everything memorized  
I give ya huge props on that, great cover


----------



## Tjore

^
Thanks man! Yeah, it did take me a while, to say the least. 
It's all learnt by ear too, so add even more time, haha!


----------



## Cyntex

Tjore said:


> I just covered Deceit! The song is fucked up to play, but man, it's awesome.
> This is the Omnislash version, by the way.




Nice, man. What gear did you use if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Tjore

Cyntex said:


> What gear did you use


I used my Ibanez Premium 827Z with Dimarzio Crunchlab and Liquifire straight to an ENGL Blackmore, using a jack from its FX Loop into a Line 6 GuitarPort soundcard, then using an ENGL 4x12 impulse in Mixcraft 5, which I also used to record, on my crappy Acer laptop.


----------



## JulienM

Hey guys, from Masstaden tabs of hurglurk11 (on youtube) i cut Traces from his full album tabs, -> Traces.gp5 

^^' Thx to Hurglurk11


----------



## JonteJH

Rickard (hurglurk11) is a really cool guy =D


----------



## JulienM

yeah indeed ! really cool


----------



## seyd

Fred the Shred said:


> It's a clarification, which doesn't have any accusatory nature to it - that is, in my book, professional. It clearly states the company wouldn't accommodate a number of requested changes, and that this disagreement between company and band resulted in the termination of their relationship.
> 
> It's VERY easy to jump on the companies. It's always their fault when a build goes wrong, but also when people blindly ask for given specs and don't like the result of when the customer fails to provide certain details needed for them to address his needs. Note that I am not accusing the band of any of these things, but I'd be retired and very rich if I got 5 bucks for every time I've seen this sort of stuff happen, and you don't even need to go beyond this forum to find some true gems!



its a bit sad really. everyone close to us told us that we were gonna get the shit for this, and i guess thats what happened too

we really tried to work it out with this company. we had other serious offers that we declined because we really believed in invictus

we have decided not to go out in public with details about what happened, however i cannot and will not lie to people having thoughts about ordering from them and asking me about it


----------



## JonteJH

thall


----------



## Lukifer

Thall you say???


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

No new news about anything?


----------



## mikernaut

got me a new shirt


----------



## Lukifer

Thall........ or thread Stall???????


----------



## seyd

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> No new news about anything?



ep coming up soon, havnt announced it yet..its tons heavier then måsstaden 

edit: sounded like fred durst, but really, it is heavier then anything we've done before ^^


----------



## Lukifer

seyd said:


> ep coming up soon, havnt announced it yet..its tons heavier then måsstaden
> 
> edit: sounded like fred durst, but really, it is heavier then anything we've done before ^^



How the hell do you get heavier than Masstaden???? As long as it is still groovy I'm excited!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sampler plz


----------



## The Beard

^ THIS


----------



## jr1092

seyd said:


> ep coming up soon, havnt announced it yet..its tons heavier then måsstaden
> 
> edit: sounded like fred durst, but really, it is heavier then anything we've done before ^^




OH MY GOD YES!!!!!!


----------



## kevdes93

i just found this band the other day.... all these feelings is one of the heaviest songs ive heard in a while


----------



## ZEBOV

Prepare your assholes, folks.


----------



## The Reverend

I'm so excited for this.


----------



## Doug N

ZEBOV said:


> Prepare your assholes, folks.


 
Done.


----------



## eventhetrees

ZEBOV said:


> Prepare your assholes, folks.



Mine asshole is always prepare!


----------



## spawnofthesith

This song still blows my fucking mind every time I hear it. Love blasting this one in the car (sounds glorious with a sub)


----------



## JonteJH

thall


----------



## TheBloodstained

Is there any news regarding new material?

Weren't they in the process of writing a followup to Måsstaden?
At least I hope they are! Amazing, and creepy, album


----------



## hypotc

TheBloodstained said:


> Is there any news regarding new material?
> 
> Weren't they in the process of writing a followup to Måsstaden?
> At least I hope they are! Amazing, and creepy, album



They are working on an EP!


----------



## Black Mamba

THALL


----------



## seyd

taking more time then expected, as usual =(


----------



## MythicSquirrel

My anus is so ready for new Vildhjarta material.


----------



## Equivoke

seyd said:


> taking more time then expected, as usual =(



Masstaden came out less than 9 months ago, jesus christ


----------



## JonteJH

Equivoke said:


> Masstaden came out less than 9 months ago, jesus christ



yeah daniel, take it easy.


----------



## Equivoke

Haha sheeeeit.


----------



## TheBloodstained

my anus haven't healed from the last album yet! I suspect an EP would be the end of it... or maybe a texas chili bowl? who knows?


----------



## xhellchosemex

You guys just reminded of this band.

I'm addicted to it now.


----------



## seyd

Equivoke said:


> Masstaden came out less than 9 months ago, jesus christ



you got point, i feel better now ^^


----------



## guy in latvia

Damn Vildhjarta was sick live at Brutal Assault, also really good live sound! Gotta feel sorry for the bassist, he barely plays anything. Got to show some of my fanboy qualities by holding up a thall sign


----------



## seyd

guy in latvia said:


> Damn Vildhjarta was sick live at Brutal Assault, also really good live sound! Gotta feel sorry for the bassist, he barely plays anything. Got to show some of my fanboy qualities by holding up a thall sign



haha yeah i saw the t h a l l papers ^^
yeah our bass is mostly there to emphasize everything thats "low"


----------



## Housty00

seyd said:


> yeah our bass is mostly there to emphasize everything thats "low"



Tisk Tisk! Give that man some nice parts on new material! He deserves it, and we deserve some funky scary slap bass.


----------



## guy in latvia

+1 on that, give your bassist some real bass lines!


----------



## Lukifer

Funk Slap Thall Bass!!! Epic awesomeness!


----------



## Mwoit

What's the production this time around? Pod XTs and Superior 2? (Assuming that's what you used in Masstaden.)


----------



## seyd

Mwoit said:


> What's the production this time around? Pod XTs and Superior 2? (Assuming that's what you used in Masstaden.)



it's going to be the same i think, i will never leave the podxt for anything ive tried so far at least..superior 2 along with drumagog pawns but ofc to our drummers dislike. we do own our own studio but for måsstaden we only used it for some samples and the vocals which is a bit of a shame i guess but we tend to throw all our focus on writing rather then the production. Im just way past the times of sitting and tweaking things to infinity. For the ep im aiming for a less dynamic mix then the one i used on måsstaden, the material is a bit different so i think it'll be good

as far as the bassguitar goes its the part of the orchestra we have experimented with the least..as i said, so far we have used it as a low end emphasizer. we play our instruments rather unethical and if we are going to venture forth with the bassguitar i will want it to be unethical too, we just havnt figured out how


----------



## BlindingLight7

Pretty similar sound, you guys might like.


----------



## JonteJH

BlindingLight7 said:


> -Humanity's Last breath-
> 
> 
> Pretty similar sound, you guys might like.



Yeah, buy their ep's Reanimated By Hate and Structures Collapse, insane.


----------



## 7Mic7

JonteJH said:


> Yeah, buy their ep's Reanimated By Hate and Structures Collapse, insane.



OMG thanks for the input!


----------



## JonteJH

7Mic7 said:


> OMG thanks for the input!



I think the two releases is under the name Structures Collapse in iTunes. So two releases in one.

thall


----------



## The Beard

BlindingLight7 said:


> *Humanity's Last Breath*
> Pretty similar sound, you guys might like.



oh WOW I reallyyyy like this


----------



## otisct20

BlindingLight7 said:


> Pretty similar sound, you guys might like.




I never got to listen to this when you sent me it in a FB message . This is fucking brutal!


----------



## Krullnar

^Vildhjarta is on a whole other level than that. Not saying it isn't legit or anything.


----------



## Sikthness

^damn they sound just like Vildhjarta. V is most certainly superior imo, but this will definitely hold me over till new music from Vildhjarta is released.


----------



## Lukifer

I was definitely stunned when I heard this song!!! I was like is this mislabled or some shit??? Not Vildhjarta quality but still damn cool.


----------



## The Rastatute

So i watched a Humanity's Last Breath studio vid and they are playing their guitars and basses upside down why not just get some left handed instruments?


----------



## otisct20

I agree, Vildhjarta is much better. But it's still awesome.


----------



## JonteJH

The Rastatute said:


> So i watched a Humanity's Last Breath studio vid and they are playing their guitars and basses upside down why not just get some left handed instruments?





Hey, it's only Buster who plays like that haha

"I play left-handed but a little differently, I learned the wrong way. When I was like 10 we only had a right-handed guitar in my house and I am left-handed so I just flipped it and learned to play with the strings up side down."


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Reminds me of older Vildhjarta, me likey.


----------



## seyd

we know these guys and love them..obviously they are very inspired by us which is awesome, i have high hopes on these guys, cant wait to see them take what they have and take it in their own direction


----------



## Dayviewer

EP Teaser


Sounds awesome can't wait for this to drop


----------



## seyd

lol, was gonna post it..hope you guys enjoy =)


----------



## TheBloodstained

They just posted this on FaceBook 



I'm SO F***ING EXCITED FOR THIS!!!! 

EDIT:
DAMN!!! Dayviewer beat me to it!


----------



## slowro

They have the BEST clean tones 
I can't wait for this to land


----------



## Sikthness

damn that sounded pretty awesome. Im such a sucker for their odd riffing style. Hope this comes out soon


----------



## Static

Sounds Killer!


----------



## Black Mamba

Sounds good, can't wait!


----------



## ZEBOV

If I'm still driving for a living when this is released.... I'm probably gonna be too busy headbanging and just crash.


----------



## Big Muff Pi

Shit that ep teaser sounds insane!

I heard somewhere that they use PODs. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## NaYoN

Big Muff Pi said:


> Shit that ep teaser sounds insane!
> 
> I heard somewhere that they use PODs. Can anyone confirm?



The album was indeed done with pods. Not sure about newer material.


----------



## seyd

Big Muff Pi said:


> Shit that ep teaser sounds insane!
> 
> I heard somewhere that they use PODs. Can anyone confirm?



yes its all pod =)


----------



## hypotc

Yeah, they use Pod's! 

Here's a pic of Daniel recording the teaser btw!


----------



## seyd

hypotc said:


> Yeah, they use Pod's!
> 
> Here's a pic of Daniel recording the teaser btw!



what no! im talking about the band ffs!


----------



## ZEBOV

I remember when I liked POD.


----------



## DLG

ZEBOV said:


> I remember when I liked POD.



these are often referred to as "The Parachute Pants Years" and we do not speak of them.


----------



## Tang

Code:







ZEBOV said:


> I remember when I liked POD.



here in the southtown you know that kids don't play!


----------



## 3074326

Tang said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here in the southtown you know that kids don't play!



I'm not even going to lie, that intro is still pretty bad ass.


----------



## ZEBOV

Fundamental Elements of Southtown was the only POD album that I liked. It was funky, and the rest of their albums were much more bland.


----------



## seyd

haha pod wasnt that bad, was plenty of good numetal as far as i remember..i mean seriously borland, what would this whole djent scene be without him


----------



## JonteJH

thall


----------



## seyd

thall


----------



## baptizedinblood

thall


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thall


----------



## ZEBOV

I just let out a huge fart.

Oh, wrong thread....... ummmm.... THALL!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

thall


----------



## spawnofthesith

DLG said:


> these are often referred to as "The Parachute Pants Years" and we do not speak of them.



 made my evening


----------



## seyd

some bits from the ep!

Oct 7, 2012 7:54am | Facebook


----------



## Sikthness

any idea of a release date ??!


----------



## ErikinOzmium

^^What he said


----------



## JonteJH

thall


----------



## Somnium

So I saw some dude sporting a THALL shirt the other day at a The Contortionist show. I yelled thall at him and he didn't respond. Should I have like, beaten him up or something?


----------



## 7Mic7

Whats your god damn pod setting you guys? It sounds so fucking maaaassive! 

I'm really looking foward for your next ep!


----------



## Black Mamba

Somnium said:


> So I saw some dude sporting a THALL shirt the other day at a The Contortionist show. I yelled thall at him and he didn't respond. Should I have like, beaten him up or something?


 
THALL YES!


----------



## Tang

ZEBOV said:


> Fundamental Elements of Southtown was the only POD album that I liked. It was funky, and the rest of their albums were much more bland.



Not to keep us completely off-topic, but P.O.D's bass player pretty much made the band. Dude can groove like a motherfucker, and those Warwick's sound HUGE.


----------



## Mwoit

Saw Vildhjarta yesterday, along with Monuments and Jeff Loomis. There wasn't much of a crowd and the people that were already there were not feeling it. I came in late to some BWOAOOOOOOO and BWOOAAA.

Thought they were okay live, but when you guys played All These Feelings, I was hoping you'd play the crazy harmonics at the end of the song.


----------



## Alex6534

Mwoit said:


> Saw Vildhjarta yesterday, along with Monuments and Jeff Loomis. There wasn't much of a crowd and the people that were already there were not feeling it. I came in late to some BWOAOOOOOOO and BWOOAAA.
> 
> Thought they were okay live, but when you guys played All These Feelings, I was hoping you'd play the crazy harmonics at the end of the song.



I was there too! Crowd was pretty meh, Monuments were better I thought. An Loomis . Met the man, got a photo and got my 7621 signed. Overall a good night.


----------



## seyd

thank you guys for coming out! ^^

monuments has more live friendly music then we do i think, easier to get in to =)


----------



## Somnium

Your music is too scary, makin' niggas be all scared n shit.


----------



## ZEBOV

Anything new from Vildhjarta?

I'd love to see them in the U.S.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Holy shit Zebov you're back, i was just asking about you. 

I need more Vildhjarta!!


----------



## baptizedinblood

Dream US Tour:

Vildhjarta, Uneven Structure and Monuments.

MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## ZEBOV




----------



## Equivoke

Sick. Can't wait for the new EP.


----------



## Rook

ZEBOV said:


> Anything new from Vildhjarta?
> 
> I'd love to see them in the U.S.



I've seen em live a couple of times, they're great, really tight, great atmosphere. Really dig Vildhjarta


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I like their approach to guitar, even with all the bashing they get I think they are doing something noteable.


----------



## TIBrent

You say thall, I say balls. Simply annoying sounding, there is a level of groove & rhythm to music that this just lacks. Awkward melodies just for the sake of being awkward. Just my opinion.
-Brent


----------



## wankerness

WTF is going on with the guitar at :33, it sounds like a bird being strangled or something. I love it, don't get me wrong, I'm just wondering what technique produces that noise.


----------



## brutalwizard

THIS is too sick, i have never heard a guitar sound this evil.


----------



## ZEBOV

wankerness said:


> WTF is going on with the guitar at :33, it sounds like a bird being strangled or something. I love it, don't get me wrong, I'm just wondering what technique produces that noise.



It's gotta be an effects pedal. It sounds like something I've heard in Follow the Leader and Issues by Korn.


----------



## wankerness

ZEBOV said:


> It's gotta be an effects pedal. It sounds like something I've heard in Follow the Leader and Issues by Korn.



Only thing it reminds me of is that weird vibrato that happens at one point in the solo of "Under a Glass Moon" by dream theater which I've never seen an explanation of either other than "CRICKET VIBRATO"


----------



## seyd

really glad some of you like this shit! ^^

that tech is something we stole from wes borland, it's basically a whammy playaround! we havnt really started playing around with effects yet because we dont really want to bring a bunch of pedals to shows..

as far as awkward melodies, these melodies are actually extremely simple but played maybe in a different way then most are used to. we do it simply because it's what we want to listen to =)


----------



## wankerness

seyd said:


> really glad some of you like this shit! ^^
> 
> that tech is something we stole from wes borland, it's basically a whammy playaround! we havnt really started playing around with effects yet because we dont really want to bring a bunch of pedals to shows..
> 
> as far as awkward melodies, these melodies are actually extremely simple but played maybe in a different way then most are used to. we do it simply because it's what we want to listen to =)



Is it some kind of custom whammy pedal? I just did a brief look at recent limp bizkit material for whammy stuff, is it whatever he used on "Douche Bag"? (I can't believe I'm listening to Limp Bizkit again X_X)

If it's the same effect, you guys are obviously using it to much better ends IMO haha

EDIT: Oh, I guess he's just doing that with an actual whammy bar and that's probably what you meant.


----------



## seyd

yes, he does it in full nelson alot


----------



## Rook

Wow you post here?

Remind me to shake your hand next time you're in Reading or London bro haha

BY THE WAY, last time you played, one of the vocalists said 'thall', as I'm sure they do a lot, everyone went a bit nuts then the other vocalist said 'does anyone actually know what thall means?'. Everyone went THAALLLLLLL

'So thall means thall? That's really fucking intelligent' 

But seriously though what does it mean.


----------



## Kroaton

Love the way this release is shaping out.


----------



## valder

TIBrent said:


> You say thall, I say balls. Simply annoying sounding, there is a level of groove & rhythm to music that this just lacks. Awkward melodies just for the sake of being awkward. Just my opinion.
> -Brent


 
It's annoying how you sign off every post with "-Brent"...but that's just my opinion...sorry
-thall


----------



## leandroab

wankerness said:


> WTF is going on with the guitar at :33, it sounds like a bird being strangled or something. I love it, don't get me wrong, I'm just wondering what technique produces that noise.



Sounds like whammy flutters.


----------



## Triple7

That new clip sounds awesome. I love how dark it (and all their music) is. Any hints as to when the ep is coming out?


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Regnar Bensin - Is sounding Inthallin'sane!+! 

LlahT


----------



## MikeH




----------



## The Reverend

Goddamn, I love Vildhjarta. They remind me of the times when I was young and heard metal and thought it was legitimately evil. Now everything is described in terms of heavy, or hard, and it's refreshing to me to see one of the 'hallmarks' of metal return in a non-cheesy way. It's grating up to a point, certainly uncomfortable, and yet oddly listenable. 

Great work, and quit teasing us with minute long clips!


----------



## Philligan

leandroab said:


> Sounds like whammy flutters.



This. Pretty sure it's just a really dissonant thing (random example, playing a 17th fret E on the high B string, and a 13th fret F on the high E string - sorry, no idea what that's called ) and a whammy flutter. 

Disclaimer: I had nothing to do with this video  I had a hard time finding a decent, short clip of them.



I'm stoked for the EP, you guys are awesome  I dig your tone, too.


----------



## Philligan

The Reverend said:


> Goddamn, I love Vildhjarta. They remind me of the times when I was young and heard metal and thought it was legitimately evil. Now everything is described in terms of heavy, or hard, and it's refreshing to me to see one of the 'hallmarks' of metal return in a non-cheesy way. It's grating up to a point, certainly uncomfortable, and yet oddly listenable.
> 
> Great work, and quit teasing us with minute long clips!



QFT. It sounds dark and creepy, something I haven't been able to experience in a long time. Reminds me of the first time I heard King Diamond or Cradle of Filth. And it's unique


----------



## DLG

I really tried to like them because their riffs are cool and they have an interesting vibe, but there songs just have zero cohesion to me. it just sounds like 10 cool riffs pasted together in protools. no flow. 

and the vocalists have zero personality imo, just very average and dime a dozen vocalists to me.

definitely won't rule out them making something that I like in the future though, because the foundation for something interesting is definitely there.


----------



## Rook

DLG said:


> I really tried to like them because their riffs are cool and they have an interesting vibe, but there songs just have zero cohesion to me. it just sounds like 10 cool riffs pasted together in protools. no flow.
> 
> and the vocalists have zero personality imo, just very average and dime a dozen vocalists to me.
> 
> definitely won't rule out them making something that I like in the future though, because the foundation for something interesting is definitely there.



 don't know if you're referring to the vocalists' styles of them personally, but if it's the latter; if there's anything they have it's personality hahahahaha


----------



## DLG

haha no, their vocals are very run of the mill to me, not their personalities. 

saw the band twice live and the banter seemed as if they are fun enough fellows to have a beer with


----------



## Rook

Hahahahaha.

But yeah I don't really listen to the vocals, I just take it as part of the atmosphere tbh. I don't like that kind of vocal, but I can't see anything else that would suit it and it wouldn't be vildhjarta without them


----------



## seyd

i like our music both instrumental and with vocals..i think as a finished "package" if you will, our music is better and has alot more substance with vocals on top...we do spend shitloads of time with artwork, concept and lyrics. i have to say they write lyrics i can relate to alot, which i like..but yeah, i do understand people would want to hear us insturmental..its actually my personal fault that we havnt released an instrumental måsstaden yet..ran into..trouble..haha

as for zero cohesion, i can relate to it, i understand what you mean..its just, i always want things to be unexpected, i really cant stand it when you can tell and feel everything is "right" and "correct"..i want it a bit chaos ^^


----------



## leonardo7




----------



## wankerness

DLG said:


> I really tried to like them because their riffs are cool and they have an interesting vibe, but there songs just have zero cohesion to me. it just sounds like 10 cool riffs pasted together in protools. no flow.



I don't really disagree with this statement but I also don't think it's a problem with them at all. They have a really nasty mechanical sound to both their guitar tone and their riffs and the song structures match, imo. I really like them and can't get into Periphery, whose songs are much more verse-chorus and cohesive, at all. Different strokes different folks?! 

Masstaden took me a while to get into and I still can't deal with it every day but I just love how atmospheric it is. The people in the last page or two saying it's the first metal album to creep them out in a long time seem to have had a similar experience to me. It's definitely not for everyone but I think they're really good at what they do and I don't think their chaotic song structures are a sign of protools copy-paste laziness.


----------



## ZEBOV

seyd said:


> i like our music both instrumental and with vocals..i think as a finished "package" if you will, our music is better and has alot more substance with vocals on top...we do spend shitloads of time with artwork, concept and lyrics. i have to say they write lyrics i can relate to alot, which i like..but yeah, i do understand people would want to hear us insturmental..its actually my personal fault that we havnt released an instrumental måsstaden yet..ran into..trouble..haha
> 
> as for zero cohesion, i can relate to it, i understand what you mean..its just, i always want things to be unexpected, i really cant stand it when you can tell and feel everything is "right" and "correct"..i want it a bit chaos ^^



If I were in your position, I'd release the raw tracks. That way, other people can make it sound however they want, with or without vocals. I'd love to have raw tracks. If I had them, I'd go back and forth between your version of the album and my version.
Feared is doing the same thing.


----------



## seyd

ZEBOV said:


> If I were in your position, I'd release the raw tracks. That way, other people can make it sound however they want, with or without vocals. I'd love to have raw tracks. If I had them, I'd go back and forth between your version of the album and my version.
> Feared is doing the same thing.



id love to release the stemtracks but sadly theres no way in anus centurymedia would allow that, they do want to make profits n shit =(


----------



## Kroaton

What are you guys using for tonez nowadays?


----------



## seyd

Kroaton said:


> What are you guys using for tonez nowadays?



this is all podxt but way more "host" processed then i usually go with..i have to admit the podxt is starting to bore me but its so damn reliable..our departed guitarist jimmie is making custom pedals for us now to be able to reproduce that tone live!


----------



## TheBloodstained

seyd said:


> this is all podxt but way more "host" processed then i usually go with..i have to admit the podxt is starting to bore me but its so damn reliable..our departed guitarist jimmie is making custom pedals for us now to be able to reproduce that tone live!


Buy a Pod HD Pro, make a killer patch, share it with me? 

btw, when is the EP going to be released? Really looking forward to it


----------



## Kroaton

Any chance of posting a patch?


----------



## seyd

sure i can upload some here if anyone wants, altho its just the usual bigbottom with some midtweaking to find the sweetspots..i also do use a boss Ge7 in front of it for some extra extra xxx

this stuff is actually recorded with a 6 string ibanez rg350ish? donno the exact model..we usually go with the xl's but damn 6 strings are le true fun ^^

stock pickups even


----------



## Housty00

Have you ever considered the use of fretless bass for trippyness/atmosphere? I know, as stated before that you use bass mainly to accentuate the guitar, but that's no fun. I think you guys could use it to good effect.


----------



## -One-

seyd said:


> id love to release the stemtracks but sadly theres no way in anus centurymedia would allow that, they do want to make profits n shit =(


Couldn't you sell a "special edition" EP at a higher cost with the stems attached? I would pay extra for that, honestly


----------



## Danukenator

-One- said:


> Couldn't you sell a "special edition" EP at a higher cost with the stems attached? I would pay extra for that, honestly



People will probably just pirate it, unfortunately. However, some masters sound pretty bad outside of a full mix. I listened to some masters for a tech band called Origin. The full mix hid quite a lot.


----------



## seyd

-One- said:


> Couldn't you sell a "special edition" EP at a higher cost with the stems attached? I would pay extra for that, honestly



thats one possability i guess, its just that we are very picky when it comes to asking people for their money..different packages like that with extra stuffs just feels like a cheap trick to sell and we really arent comfortable with that (long live piratebay), you can imagine all the "maybe release an ep named thall" suggestions we get from century...its an honor when someone is willing to spend money on you, i dont know what bands today are up to

we will release an instrumental of måsstaden but wed like to do it for free so its sort of tricky already as it is...on the ep we are looking into releasing it on digital and vinyl, i think that'd be real cool

as for as fretless, yes ive thought of this, def sounds like a cool idea


----------



## brutalwizard

seyd said:


> sure i can upload some here if anyone wants, altho its just the usual bigbottom with some midtweaking to find the sweetspots..i also do use a boss Ge7 in front of it for some extra extra xxx
> 
> this stuff is actually recorded with a 6 string ibanez rg350ish? donno the exact model..we usually go with the xl's but damn 6 strings are le true fun ^^
> 
> stock pickups even




Some vildhjarta patchs would be SUPER neat. I would really enjoy the chance to be able to get inside your brain regarding XT tone.


----------



## seyd

brutalwizard said:


> Some vildhjarta patchs would be SUPER neat. I would really enjoy the chance to be able to get inside your brain regarding XT tone.



http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/b...y-peace-notebook-doodle-design-hand-drawn.jpg

i took a photo for you!


----------



## spawnofthesith

Please come to Denver, it would make my year to see you guys live. Teaser sounds fucking awesome by the way \m/


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

seyd said:


> http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/b...y-peace-notebook-doodle-design-hand-drawn.jpg
> 
> i took a photo for you!


 That was just too funny


----------



## -One-

seyd said:


> thats one possability i guess, its just that we are very picky when it comes to asking people for their money..different packages like that with extra stuffs just feels like a cheap trick to sell and we really arent comfortable with that (long live piratebay), you can imagine all the "maybe release an ep named thall" suggestions we get from century...its an honor when someone is willing to spend money on you, i dont know what bands today are up to
> 
> we will release an instrumental of måsstaden but wed like to do it for free so its sort of tricky already as it is...on the ep we are looking into releasing it on digital and vinyl, i think that'd be real cool
> 
> as for as fretless, yes ive thought of this, def sounds like a cool idea


Well hey, do whatever feels right to you guys, I totally understand (my bandmates don't believe in giving away our music for free, although I would love to just put up a torrent of our EP when we finish it). I just hope Century doesn't bust your balls too hard about it.

Also, PLEASE do a vinyl, I just started collecting vinyl, and my collection needs more Vildhjarta


----------



## wankerness

brutalwizard said:


> Some vildhjarta patchs would be SUPER neat. I would really enjoy the chance to be able to get inside your brain regarding XT tone.



I dunno, I wouldn't be surprised if they're very boring stereotypical tones, I remember when Meshuggah posted theirs and everyone was like ...that's it?! It just sounded like a stereotypical boring low-gain distortion when played through a regular guitar by a regular player by themselves.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Well a lot of the awesomeness in most tones comes when you put everything together. I dont think people realize what a big part the bass plays in a mix until they hear the solo'd guitar tone.


----------



## otisct20

Vildhjarta: the only band that truly sounds evil.


I cannot wait for this EP, and hopefully an instrumental Måsstaden.


----------



## wankerness

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Well a lot of the awesomeness in most tones comes when you put everything together. I dont think people realize what a big part the bass plays in a mix until they hear the solo'd guitar tone.



Yeah, like with Meshuggah for example the bass is way louder than the guitars in the mix on some albums (notably Chaosphere). I don't understand people that claim they can't hear the bass parts in metal (well, besides like, Slayer or AJFA) :O


----------



## mikernaut

make a Tab book and I'll throw money at you


----------



## Wookieslayer

ooo yess



btw seyd, quick question. when you guys played Euroblast last year with Randall as the backline amps, did you guys use their amps at all or just Pod XTs to the PA?

Cheers, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## seyd

yes as i mentioned, theres nothing magic about the actual patches



Wookieslayer said:


> ooo yess
> 
> 
> 
> btw seyd, quick question. when you guys played Euroblast last year with Randall as the backline amps, did you guys use their amps at all or just Pod XTs to the PA?
> 
> Cheers, keep up the awesome work!



we always set it up like BossGe7 + PodXt + Palmer + PA! We have played around with amps and cabs, not our thing


----------



## Wookieslayer

Cool that's what I would have guessed. Consistency is good 

Thanks!


----------



## ZEBOV

seyd said:


> thats one possability i guess, its just that we are very picky when it comes to asking people for their money..different packages like that with extra stuffs just feels like a cheap trick to sell and we really arent comfortable with that



SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## hypotc

brutalwizard said:


> Some vildhjarta patchs would be SUPER neat. I would really enjoy the chance to be able to get inside your brain regarding XT tone.



+1


----------



## Compton

ooooooooo......yes....!!!!


----------



## crg123

seyd said:


> sure i can upload some here if anyone wants, altho its just the usual bigbottom with some midtweaking to find the sweetspots..i also do use a boss Ge7 in front of it for some extra extra xxx



Just curious what settings do you use with the GE-7? is it for a boost or something to refine your tone. I own two haha (one post and one pre) so I'd be interested to hear how you us yours. Thanks man, love your music can't wait for the next album.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

So...is someone on here going to teach me how to achieve THALL?


----------



## Dayviewer

Found this on youtube today


> Vildhjarta isn't even djent.. They make thall. It's their own little sub&#65279; branch of meshuggahs type of djenty sound.


kids these days  

Anyway when's the EP coming out?


----------



## spawnofthesith

I swear if thall somehow ends up wedging itself in as a djent sub-genre...........


----------



## ZEBOV




----------



## crg123

^haha, I'm interested in any updates from them as well! I love their transformation from Omnislash to Masstaden. Can't wait to hear the beast that's unleash on us next time.


----------



## Equivoke

From the teasers it sounds like a more extreme Masstaden, which is awesome as the Omnislash sound was a bit more bland imo.

Also I'm an idiot, I only now realised why the demo version of Eternal Golden Monk had it's album as MxxxxxxxN


----------



## The Beard

Goddammit, I get all excited and then get let down whenever this thread gets bumped and no news is posted


----------



## ZEBOV

Talk to us Seyd! I listen to the Thousands of Evils teasers every day! I have NEVER anticipated an album so much! What makes it so hard is the lack of news!
What's been done? What hasn't been done?
And whenever you come to America, I'll fucking see you guys! I drove over 400 miles to see Meshuggah. I'll take a road trip just to see you too.


----------



## Floppystrings

I hope they come out with a new album soon.

Need more materials to listen to.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

May I just get this off my chest,
So many people say all this 'djent' stuff is awful, and often include Vildhjarta when they refer to djent.
Lets just ignore that silly label for a while as I say, really, Vildhjarta have so extreme talent.

Not allot of bands are as creative as they are!
Vildhjarta's guitarists really do take the most they can get from their entire guitar, different strings, all of the dynamics and the use of actually using different sounds they can get from palm muting hard, soft, or not at all, they use dynamic in their picking also which is great.
As well as their use of layers, they have so many guitar layers that it's crazy, but they use them so well, really it's crazy. As well as actual chords not just a whole heap of dissonance (sorry if that was spelt incorrectly).

Also they have such a great ability to put those little things into their songs that make you just want to take an awesome shit (I don't know why I said that, basically, makes you feel good.)
For example All These Feelings, that end bit, that fucking end bit, the whole BOW CHIGGA BOW BOW CHIGGA CHIGGA TSI... TSI...

That isn't even the groove, I don't even care, you know the part I'm talking about.
Basically.
Vildhjarta fucking rules. <3


----------



## Triple7

They just put up a new teaser.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A88Ag0C71FQ


----------



## ZEBOV

I jizzed just because the teaser was announced.

And what makes some bands get classified as djent bands. It looks to me that if a band tunes below A, people call them a djent band. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## no_dice

ZEBOV said:


> what makes some bands get classified as djent bands.



From my observation, anything with lots of staccato chugging and clean spacey guitars.

I can't watch the teaser at work, but I'm definitely excited for new material from these guys!


----------



## spawnofthesith

Is there a #3?


----------



## Sikthness

enough w/ the teasers, just release the damn thing.


----------



## Nats

ZEBOV said:


> I jizzed just because the teaser was announced.
> 
> And what makes some bands get classified as djent bands. It looks to me that if a band tunes below A, people call them a djent band. Makes no sense to me.



"rubber band" guitar tone or being on Sumerian Records. I don't know if this band has it because I've never actually listened to them though.


----------



## The Reverend

Teaser #4 actually didn't do much for me. I'm still really excited for the album, though. This band constantly inspires me to try new things with my guitar.


----------



## ZEBOV

In the video description of "Thousands of Evils 4", it says "we are almost done." FUCK YES!


----------



## Housty00

Have you guys heard this? I'm kinda really feelsy and emotional right now, and hearing the epicness of this song ALMOST made me shed a tear. FUCK, that song is gonna be good.


----------



## Tang

Housty00 said:


> Have you guys heard this? I'm kinda really feelsy and emotional right now, and hearing the epicness of this song ALMOST made me shed a tear. FUCK, that song is gonna be good.




Is that some post-metal influences? So good.

Jesus, I can't wait for the new record/EP


----------



## Triple7

Sounds sick as hell, I really can't wait for this record.


----------



## TripperJ

Three songs off the Ep.


----------



## ZEBOV

Apparently they have a different bassist now.

And the above video needs a drastic change in EQ.

EDIT: It looks like Vildhjarta's previous bassist is now in Mean's End.


----------



## Equivoke

I thought Means End bassist toured with them while their bassist was out, and now he's back in? Could be wrong.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Blasting at 2:00 mark. That's nice to hear in their music...wow.


----------



## Triple7

Equivoke said:


> I thought Means End bassist toured with them while their bassist was out, and now he's back in? Could be wrong.




This


----------



## ZEBOV

ZEBOV said:


> Apparently they have a different bassist now.
> 
> And the above video needs a drastic change in EQ.
> 
> EDIT: It looks like Vildhjarta's previous bassist is now in Mean's End.





Equivoke said:


> I thought Means End bassist toured with them while their bassist was out, and now he's back in? Could be wrong.



Which one is Johan Nyberg? The bassist in this or the previous videos?


----------



## Equivoke

The bassist in that is Rasmus Hemse who played with them Vildjarta here:




And this is Nyberg who is back(Also a pretty good vid):


----------



## fungwabus117

Thousands of Evils 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_JOna6gEgtU

I'm retarded with embedding so if someone wants to handle that...

God DAMN. This is the riff in all the live videos that excited the hell out of me.


----------



## Triple7

Another killer teaser. Man this needs to come out like now!


----------



## TheBloodstained

fungwabus117 said:


> Thousands of Evils 3
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_JOna6gEgtU
> 
> I'm retarded with embedding so if someone wants to handle that...
> 
> God DAMN. This is the riff in all the live videos that excited the hell out of me.




That guitar tone is so damn awesome and haunting!


----------



## Equivoke

Sounds good, I think the 1 + 2 teasers were cooler though.

Also why so mono?


----------



## seyd

TheBloodstained said:


> That guitar tone is so damn awesome and haunting!




really glad you like the tone mang, i think its quite different and im having troubles getting it to sit well in the mix atm but i think it sounds huge and annoyingly sad

rasmus helped us out at brutal assault when johan had his kid, this is sweden, everyone is in bed with everyone! 

only vox and bass left to track, i hope you will all like it ^^


----------



## Kroaton

How many tracks will there be on it? Also, patches you promising whore!


----------



## fungwabus117

seyd said:


> really glad you like the tone mang, i think its quite different and im having troubles getting it to sit well in the mix atm but i think it sounds huge and annoyingly sad
> 
> rasmus helped us out at brutal assault when johan had his kid, this is sweden, everyone is in bed with everyone!
> 
> only vox and bass left to track, i hope you will all like it ^^



If bass hasn't been tracked yet what are we hearing on the thousands of evils teasers? Sounds fucking massive, is this still the podxt? if so...HOW? Sounds so good


----------



## seyd

fungwabus117 said:


> If bass hasn't been tracked yet what are we hearing on the thousands of evils teasers? Sounds fucking massive, is this still the podxt? if so...HOW? Sounds so good



only tracked bass for the teaser parts =) 
all podxt


----------



## TheBloodstained

...I wish I could achieve a similar tone with my Pod HD Pro! >.<

I guess I don't have the patience to sit down and dial in something useful


----------



## seyd




----------



## fungwabus117

seyd said:


>




Please share a patch for the love of thall!!! I still can't believe this is a pod xt.


----------



## The Reverend

I've always been impressed with how Vildhjarta can manage to wrangle great tones out of the POD XT. I had one for about two years, I think, and never got something so massive sounding.


----------



## seyd

i will share the tone let me just finish this shit first =)

however, as i stated earlier this is a heavy post processed tone, you will not get this exact tone out of the pod..our old guitarist jimmie is building pedals for us now so we can bring this tone to a live stage


----------



## wankerness

I'm sure it's much like meshuggah's pod xt patches were, where it sounds like nothing until you throw the bass and additional guitar overdubs on top of it. I'm guessing the patches are pretty dull and probably not even very high-gain and everyone bothering poor Seyd here is going to be mad at him when they try them out and don't sound anything like Vildhjarta!


----------



## cek

I loved the Omnislash ep greatly, listened hundreds of times.. but I have to say the new album (new and new - Måsstaden, Im just far behind as metal isnt my main "genre" and as working as a music producer in other genres) was quite the disappointment to me.

The thing I loved about them was the combination of the ambient feel with the reverberated guitars and breakdowns along with the big uplifting parts with (or without) singing. Aswell as the parts driven more by rhythm rather than melody ('Deceit' - the 2009 version - is a great example of this).

I feel that this isnt in the new album at all, and the new versions of the 2009 records disappointed me quite a bit. I do love screaming as much as any other dude on here but I think they exaggerated it in comparison to their older works. Some tracks were just meant to be instrumental in my opinion.

so I guess the question that follows this is:

Are there any other bands that you would recommend me (taking the above into account) to check out? Especially considering that I dont know much about the genre, as I learnt the term "djent" today

p.s, sorry for the uneducated wording regarding some of the musical aspects. I am not very familiar with the production and tbh metal in general, I am merely a huge fan of this type of music


----------



## wankerness

cek said:


> I loved the Omnislash ep greatly, listened hundreds of times.. but I have to say the new album (new and new - Måsstaden, Im just far behind as metal isnt my main "genre" and as working as a music producer in other genres) was quite the disappointment to me.
> 
> The thing I loved about them was the combination of the ambient feel with the reverberated guitars and breakdowns along with the big uplifting parts with (or without) singing. Aswell as the parts driven more by rhythm rather than melody ('Deceit' - the 2009 version - is a great example of this).
> 
> I feel that this isnt in the new album at all, and the new versions of the 2009 records disappointed me quite a bit. I do love screaming as much as any other dude on here but I think they exaggerated it in comparison to their older works. Some tracks were just meant to be instrumental in my opinion.
> 
> so I guess the question that follows this is:
> 
> Are there any other bands that you would recommend me (taking the above into account) to check out? Especially considering that I dont know much about the genre, as I learnt the term "djent" today
> 
> p.s, sorry for the uneducated wording regarding some of the musical aspects. I am not very familiar with the production and tbh metal in general, I am merely a huge fan of this type of music



Animals as Leaders, Cloudkicker, Chimpspanner are instrumental and often labelled as "Djent." Try Animals as Leader's self-titled, and check out some of Chimpspanner's early stuff (The "Terminus" songs in particular might be what you're looking for). 



That original version of Deceit sounds more like later Meshuggah than those aforementioned bands though IMO. You might want to check out Obzen or Catch 33 if you aren't familiar with them, though they also are very heavy on the screaming.


----------



## cek

wankerness said:


> Animals as Leaders, Cloudkicker, Chimpspanner are instrumental and often labelled as "Djent." Try Animals as Leader's self-titled, and check out some of Chimpspanner's early stuff (The "Terminus" songs in particular might be what you're looking for).
> 
> 
> 
> That original version of Deceit sounds more like later Meshuggah than those aforementioned bands though IMO. You might want to check out Obzen or Catch 33 if you aren't familiar with them, though they also are very heavy on the screaming.




First off thanks for taking the time to post about this 

I listened to the video you posted and I think it was quite good, although I must say Im more into the "melancholic" sound of Vildhjarta rather than this which I guess I would describe more as "dreaming" if that makes sense? haha.

Anyway, I will check out the other bands you recommended. And no Im not familiar with any of these bands actually, I really dont know much about this music, I just appreciate it a lot. Thanks again!


----------



## brick

cek said:


> First off thanks for taking the time to post about this
> 
> I listened to the video you posted and I think it was quite good, although I must say Im more into the "melancholic" sound of Vildhjarta rather than this which I guess I would describe more as "dreaming" if that makes sense? haha.
> 
> Anyway, I will check out the other bands you recommended. And no Im not familiar with any of these bands actually, I really dont know much about this music, I just appreciate it a lot. Thanks again!



The album Danza 4: The Alpha and the Omega might be what youre looking for. Check out the songs "Disconnecting Pt. 1" and "This cut was the deepest".

Definitely check out Catch-33 by Meshuggah. Try the songs "Sum" and "In Death-Is Life"

Also Check out Februus by Uneven Structure. Try the songs "Frost" and "Hail"


----------



## seyd

cek said:


> I loved the Omnislash ep greatly, listened hundreds of times.. but I have to say the new album (new and new - Måsstaden, Im just far behind as metal isnt my main "genre" and as working as a music producer in other genres) was quite the disappointment to me.
> 
> The thing I loved about them was the combination of the ambient feel with the reverberated guitars and breakdowns along with the big uplifting parts with (or without) singing. Aswell as the parts driven more by rhythm rather than melody ('Deceit' - the 2009 version - is a great example of this).
> 
> I feel that this isnt in the new album at all, and the new versions of the 2009 records disappointed me quite a bit. I do love screaming as much as any other dude on here but I think they exaggerated it in comparison to their older works. Some tracks were just meant to be instrumental in my opinion.
> 
> so I guess the question that follows this is:
> 
> Are there any other bands that you would recommend me (taking the above into account) to check out? Especially considering that I dont know much about the genre, as I learnt the term "djent" today
> 
> p.s, sorry for the uneducated wording regarding some of the musical aspects. I am not very familiar with the production and tbh metal in general, I am merely a huge fan of this type of music



i do think we are pretty alone in djent on the melancholic aspect, altho i cant say i can keep track of all djentbands nowadays..

släng på katatonia så har du allt du behöver ändå


----------



## cek

seyd said:


> i do think we are pretty alone in djent on the melancholic aspect, altho i cant say i can keep track of all djentbands nowadays..
> 
> släng på katatonia så har du allt du behöver ändå



kul att du svarade, hoppas du/ni inte tog illa vid er! och tack för tipset  önskar er lycka till!!!

sorry for the swedish, haha...


----------



## fungwabus117

seyd said:


> i do think we are pretty alone in djent on the melancholic aspect, altho i cant say i can keep track of all djentbands nowadays..
> 
> släng på katatonia så har du allt du behöver ändå



Hi seyd I have a question. I keep reading that the tone for thousands of evils is more "host-processed" but what does that actually mean? was masstaden 100% pod?


----------



## Lukifer

And still no Pod XT tone yet!!!!!!


----------



## wankerness

fungwabus117 said:


> Hi seyd I have a question. I keep reading that the tone for thousands of evils is more "host-processed" but what does that actually mean? was masstaden 100% pod?



POST processed as in the raw sound that is produced by a single guitar through the pod is probably pretty awful and it's saved via overdubs of the same guitar part (possibly using slightly altered versions of the patch), EQ, other compression, and any other effects they add to that raw track. There's a ton of possible stuff that falls under "post-processing" and can make something that initially sounded pretty lame sound amazing. I don't think anything that's recorded with a POD is truly "100% pod" as in no external plugins of any sort were used on it, that generally just means that's the only hardware effects unit they used and no amps were involved. Even if everything was recorded through a POD they surely did a ton of stuff to it with software.


----------



## seyd

fungwabus117 said:


> Hi seyd I have a question. I keep reading that the tone for thousands of evils is more "host-processed" but what does that actually mean? was masstaden 100% pod?



Hello fungawabususususu45343
måsstaden was indeed 100% pod, im quite certain however that Bogren added compression to them. i didnt even eq touch them..

this time around however, as i have stated, the guitars are heavily processed..we have been working with our ex guitarist jimmie to turn that post-procession into a box for live purposes https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/994155_530625516986874_693798476_n.jpg

as others have stated in this thread yes you will most likely be disappointed with my patches unless you are specifically after that måsstaden guitarsound

we are final tracking the vocals right now, handing in the master in a week or so then we're gonna apply pressure on century to get this shit out asap, sorry for taking time guys =(


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

seyd said:


> Hello fungawabususususu45343
> måsstaden was indeed 100% pod, im quite certain however that Bogren added compression to them. i didnt even eq touch them..
> 
> this time around however, as i have stated, the guitars are heavily processed..we have been working with our ex guitarist jimmie to turn that post-procession into a box for live purposes https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/994155_530625516986874_693798476_n.jpg
> 
> as others have stated in this thread yes you will most likely be disappointed with my patches unless you are specifically after that måsstaden guitarsound
> 
> we are final tracking the vocals right now, handing in the master in a week or so then we're gonna apply pressure on century to get this shit out asap, sorry for taking time guys =(



Take your time, bro. You guys are kicking ass! All day, every day!


----------



## guy in latvia

Would be nice to see you guys again at Brutal Assault, maybe next year. \m/ thall crew \m/


----------



## hypotc

So its turned in now?


----------



## Dayviewer




----------



## Triple7

That video is private apparently.


----------



## Dayviewer

Wowah, well it wasn't untill now it seems, anyway it was a new teaser (i think?) of about 4 minutes, instrumental and 2/3's acoustic, was awesome.
I hope they make it public again soon


----------



## Triple7

Man, I hope the make it public then. I would love to hear that.


----------



## hypotc

Daniel just wrote:

"ep is done, sent and is now in centurys hands!" on Facebook!

It's coming!


----------



## in-pursuit

"this video is private" 

RIP my erection.


----------



## brutalwizard

Came to this thread hoping for new music, instead watched a man Put down his erection old yeller style.


Does anyone know how long the wait for the new album is looking???


----------



## hypotc

brutalwizard said:


> Came to this thread hoping for new music, instead watched a man Put down his erection old yeller style.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how long the wait for the new album is looking???



Look two posts above yours to see the latest status development!


----------



## Xplozive

hypotc said:


> Daniel just wrote:
> 
> "ep is done, sent and is now in centurys hands!" on Facebook!
> 
> It's coming!


More than excited!


----------



## fungwabus117

hypotc said:


> Daniel just wrote:
> 
> "ep is done, sent and is now in centurys hands!" on Facebook!
> 
> It's coming!



I remember when acle from tesseract said they handed Altered State in, and it was a while after that until a release. I wonder how long this will be? Dying for this thing!


----------



## guy in latvia

Labels usually try and push 4 months, so don't worry guys, start growing that beard!


----------



## seyd

guy in latvia said:


> Labels usually try and push 4 months, so don't worry guys, start growing that beard!



one of the reasons we choose an EP is that we can bypass all of them promotion months =)

century will announce the release date any time now, we will also release that acoustic song in a bit


----------



## Triple7

Here's a little something to hold us over.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FxDvaYJaci0


----------



## fungwabus117

Triple7 said:


> Here's a little something to hold us over.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FxDvaYJaci0



"in a bit" feels so long! i'd kill for some new vildhjarta right now


----------



## Anectine_Matt

Extremely stoked, can't wait for this to drop.

It may be blatant Vildhjarta worship, but I'm finding Humanity's Last Breath is tiding me over nicely haha. 

Humanity&#39;s Last Breath - "Void" (WORLD PREMIERE) - YouTube


----------



## vilk

^this! lol

People give Humanity's last breath a lot of flak for changing to almost purposely sound like Vildhjarta, but frankly Vildhjarta doesn't have enough music so if there's something close it works for me! I wouldn't care if there was even a third or fourth band trying to sound like them just so I could have more songs to listen to. Obviously I think Thousands Of Evils is going to crush the next HLB release, but still they're not bad. In fact, they're good.


----------



## Carlosmachete

Hi, I´m new , I have one question: Where the .... is their new ep/cd? they disbanded or something?


----------



## vilk

Should be coming out soon bro! The only finished recording it like last month. They aren't disbanded.


----------



## seyd

HLBs album is more coreish while our ep is more deftonish type of groove

we ripped meshuggah, hlb ripped us, its how music works quite frankly and i completely endorse it, everything is a remix of a remix..the more music we can enjoy the better no? =)


----------



## seyd

Kirby Ferguson: Embrace the remix | Video on TED.com 

for those still in denial and love copyright laws (hail piratebay) ^^


----------



## spawnofthesith

seyd said:


> HLBs album is more coreish while our ep is more deftonish type of groove
> 
> we ripped meshuggah, hlb ripped us, its how music works quite frankly and i completely endorse it, everything is a remix of a remix..the more music we can enjoy the better no? =)



Come do a headlining tour in the US and bring them with you


----------



## Anectine_Matt

Goddamn that'd rule hard.


----------



## seyd

im personally very much for having a tour with vld means end and hlb but the chances of that ever hitting the states are minimum, if everything goes as planned we might be doing the states as an opener (30 mins or so) this fall however


----------



## spawnofthesith

seyd said:


> im personally very much for having a tour with vld means end and hlb but the chances of that ever hitting the states are minimum, if everything goes as planned we might be doing the states as an opener (30 mins or so) this fall however



Hell yeah! I hope it hits Denver


----------



## hypotc




----------



## Eladamri

hypotc said:


>



Oh my...


----------



## ChrisLangstrom

Daamn, that's awesome! Killer stuff!


----------



## metal_sam14

Hot damn that was sweet.


----------



## Lukifer

Been wondering Daniel, what pickups do you use??


----------



## Triple7

Awesome indeed. That acoustic bit sounded so killer.


----------



## seyd

Lukifer said:


> Been wondering Daniel, what pickups do you use??



lundgrens, the acoustic part was recorded with an ovation however =)


----------



## fungwabus117

Holy .... this is so sick


----------



## Lukifer

seyd said:


> lundgrens, the acoustic part was recorded with an ovation however =)



Been using the Lundgrens since Maastaden (sp??)???


----------



## seyd

Lukifer said:


> Been using the Lundgrens since Maastaden (sp??)???



been using them years prior to måsstaden =)


----------



## musicaldeath

God damn...


----------



## Lukifer

seyd said:


> been using them years prior to måsstaden =)



Awesome thanks for the info!! 

Love your tone so very curious!!!


----------



## seyd

https://soundcloud.com/vildhjarta


----------



## Dayviewer

seyd said:


> https://soundcloud.com/vildhjarta


*AGGRESSIVELY PALM-MUTING OPEN STRINGS 00000^000*, *Thall00000000555555*
''scrapped from ep''

''scrapped from''

''scrapped''


..........

The grooves that DID make it better be the name of the groove game because these are wayyyy to awesome....


----------



## fungwabus117

the part that starts at 1:27 in this

https://soundcloud.com/vildhjarta/thall00000000555555

sounds like it's going "oh my god, oh my god, oh my oh my god" in this disturbing way. it's ....ing awesome.

Any word on a release date yet?


----------



## Lukifer

Daniel when are you going to put up your Pod XT patch?????


----------



## hypotc

September 30th can't come soon enough guys!


Tracklist and artwork:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...459563-7206922?ie=UTF8&qid=1379147909&sr=8-13


----------



## Dayviewer

There are samples on ITunes as well, sounds brutal as **** man!


----------



## hypotc

Link to samples? 


Nevermind, found them!


----------



## Dayviewer

Try this:
https://itunes.apple.com/nl/album/thousands-of-evils/id695694976
If that doesn't work (that's the Dutch iTunes Store) try looking up the EP in the iTunes store of the region of your own account.


----------



## hypotc

Listened to about 20 seconds of each song, want it to be fresh once it's out! 


EDIT: By the way, any words on a physical release?


----------



## fungwabus117

seyd said:


> https://soundcloud.com/vildhjarta



What tunings did you use for this thousands of evils?


----------



## in-pursuit

I am so keen for this EP. I actually find myself looking forward so much to hearing the vocals and the lyrics, at first when I heard Masstaden I was a little caught off guard by the change in the vocal style but I really think I prefer it in context with how the rest of the bands sound has progressed. 

I don't really know whether it's been mentioned through this thread or elsewhere, but the other thing I really love about Masstaden is the way the drums actually sound like drums, not super processed sound replaced ultra quantized garbage. the whole band just sounds "real" on the album, down to the finest details.


----------



## vilk

that's an interesting opinion considering they didn't even use guitar amplifiers haha


----------



## in-pursuit

baron samedi said:


> that's an interesting opinion considering they didn't even use guitar amplifiers haha



that's a good point. I was actually reluctant to post anything regarding the guitar tones partly because every second post in this thread seems to be someone begging to have the pod xt patches for their sound when it's been stated several times that post processing is a big part of it. 

I definitely agree with you though, it is interesting to make that comment considering how the album was recorded in terms of the guitars. it would be equally as valid to claim that my statement was made because of my lack of knowledge and experience with recording guitar sounds (and micing actual amps to be specific), but you could also interpret it as meaning that even to someone more experienced than your average layman the guitar tones in general on the album are well crafted, and thoughtfully mixed to the point where the fact that they were produced "synthetically" becomes irrelevant. 

maybe it's just an ironic coincidence that the more processed and refined guitar sounds are becoming these days the more people crave the rawness and authenticity of actual drums when it comes to studio recordings? I would honestly be interested to know a little more specifically how the drum sounds on the album were produced, I'd be quite surprised to learn that there was a lot of sound replacement done.


----------



## DLG

pretty sure the drums were programmed too.


----------



## GunpointMetal

DLG said:


> pretty sure the drums were programmed too.


 

yep, there's an interview somewhere where they are talking to the whole band, and basically, the drummer didn't have the ability to get in the studio, so everything is programmed in SD2.0.


----------



## Tang

fungwabus117 said:


> the part that starts at 1:27 in this
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/vildhjarta/thall00000000555555
> 
> sounds like it's going "oh my god, oh my god, oh my oh my god" in this disturbing way. it's ....ing awesome.
> 
> Any word on a release date yet?



all my wat. it really does.

this is the evilest sounding shit I've heard in many a day.


----------



## Equivoke

Daayyumm. It sounds like they've outdone themselves from the itunes samples.

Hey Dan, what tuning did you use for Mist förståndet? Sounds heavy as tits.


----------



## seyd

Equivoke said:


> Daayyumm. It sounds like they've outdone themselves from the itunes samples.
> 
> Hey Dan, what tuning did you use for Mist förståndet? Sounds heavy as tits.



Mist Förståndet (which is essentially what the EP is about, everything prior to it is meant to be a build up) is in drop C# octave hence the string buzz ^^

it's cool people like the måsstaden production, i love it too, this time around however we went with pump compression as i guess its what most people want for now after all, gotta compromise right =)

we go with programmed drums for two reasons, it fits the material and it's not as big effort..right now most of our funds go to touring as well


----------



## hypotc

Threedayslefthype

Also, Daniel, I would love to hear a new full length with similar production to Måsstaden. It's golden, and I actually think of it as part of your sound. The evil sound!


----------



## DLG

seyd said:


> we go with programmed drums for two reasons, it fits the material and it's not as big effort..right now most of our funds go to touring as well



you guys don't get money from the label to record?


----------



## Wookieslayer

DLG said:


> you guys don't get money from the label to record?



Lol.



sounds killer as always seyd


----------



## seyd

DLG said:


> you guys don't get money from the label to record?



century has been very generous to us and this EP is actually outside of the contract we have with them, but they still fund us which is great. thing is we live in sweden and our tax agency is having a slaughterfest on us every month (welfare n shit you know)


----------



## Dayviewer

The part with the clean vocals on Längstmedån is absolutely amazing, I just keep coming back to it, and I really really hope you guys will do more with cleans on coming releases!


----------



## spawnofthesith

I felt my soul being absorbed into darkness from just the previews, I can't ....ing wait for the release


----------



## The Reverend

Did I miss a release date somewhere??


----------



## vilk

So, I live in the future (Japan) and it is the 30th... Can't find it on itunes. Probably because it's not the 30th in... Europe? USA? got me thinkin, when is this actually going to be released, like at midnight? and midnight according to where?


----------



## Dayviewer

It's been out in Europe since friday


----------



## guitarister7321

Here's a full stream of Thousands of Evils. 

....ing awesome. I'm waiting for the vinyl.


----------



## Pweaks

Does anyone know where I can buy it in 320 kbp/s?


----------



## coreysMonster

What - when did they even announce this? I had no idea they were going to release an EP. I thought Dimman was just a teaser for a new album for next year or something. 

Oh well, I'm definitely not complaining.


----------



## seyd

it will be released today digitally in europe (dont know how that works with all services), the leaked version has pops n clicks in it i have noticed, dont know if theres a more proper one..but its on spotify

announcements will be made tonight i think


----------



## Triple7

Hey Seyd,

Will there be any physical copies to purchase, or is it strictly digital?


----------



## seyd

Triple7 said:


> Hey Seyd,
> 
> Will there be any physical copies to purchase, or is it strictly digital?



only vinyl and digital!


----------



## Triple7

Awesome. Thanks for the quick response dude.

Just got finished with the full album stream on youtube, man you guys killed it again. It really sounds like everyone stepped up their game on this one.


----------



## Pushingink

Anyone know if it will be available on iTunes in the USA? Its not showing up there and I'm jonesin for it bad !!!!!!


----------



## -One-

seyd said:


> only vinyl and digital!


Will the vinyl copies be available in the US? I'm only seeing them on the European web store, and I'd rather avoid international shipping and import fees (that can, in my experience, make a $20 vinyl cost upwards of $40, unfortunately).


----------



## anomynous

Yeah, vinyl only from their bigcartel is $47 after shipping, and the bundle with the shirt is $47 after shipping.


I want just the vinyl, and I'm in the US. looks like I'm stuck for now


----------



## ScottyB724

Bring those vinyls to sell when you tour the US please!


----------



## Equivoke

EP is sick. I got used to the slight change in production really quickly, I quite like it.


----------



## BlindingLight7

The new Humanity's last brea.....

>.>

wrong thread


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

seyd said:


> only vinyl and digital!



Might be a silly question, but will the digital copies will be available in a lossless format of some sort?


----------



## seyd

im not involved with how they sell the stuff, i know however digital US release is coming

for those who have bought it digitally (i assume its all mp3?) can pm me and i will supply you with a lossless wav version!


----------



## seyd

https://soundcloud.com/vildhjarta/regnar-bensin-instrumental


----------



## SD83

Having only listened to Regnar Bensin so far... as much as the live performance blew me away, I found Mastaden to be rather random at some spots. Just some heavy, rhythm oriented riffing and some weird melodies without any real context. At least, not in my head. That was one of the reasons I found the record rather tedious to listen to most of the time. Regnar Bensin sounds like all those spots turned into 2:28 of sound. Might as well be some random jam session. To my ears. But then again, I wouldn't have bought the first record if it wasn't for the show, it's not like I gonna miss the next time you're around


----------



## Maggai

Didn't even know this was coming. Looking forward to listening!


----------



## Defrost

I like it! It's slightly less heavy than Masstadan, but is definately more diverse than that record. A step up imo.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I have to ask, in the first track, is that a really ....ed up evil sounding synth, or just anguished screams with fx on it? Like it sounds like a synth initially, but then by the end of it, it sounds like screams in the background




Defrost said:


> I like it! It's slightly less heavy than Masstadan, but is definately more diverse than that record. A step up imo.



I thought it was double the heavy


----------



## brutalwizard

this album is TOO neat. Loving it.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm awaiting a digital release in the US, I'm trying so hard to not listen to it on YT.


----------



## eventhetrees

Love the new EP. It's weird as ...., not sure if it's heavier yet but it's delightfully weird and those riffs....those weird ass riffs. Love it! Ordered that vinyl package #1, can't wait


----------



## SD83

I'm confused  The EP sounds really cool, for whatever reasons I don't even remotely understand.


----------



## Tang

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'm awaiting a digital release in the US, I'm trying so hard to not listen to it on YT.



It's up on spotify. Way better quality than yt. 

Thousands of Evils (Digital EP) by Vildhjarta on Spotify


----------



## seyd

im so glad to read some of you like this shit! it is a bit different then måsstaden but we will never release the same stuff twice. i also understand to alot of people it comes off too random and unexpected, thats how i like my shit and its a matter of taste i guess =)

there are some synth effects on the ambience on this, i think i ended up using more synths this time around then on måsstaden mainly because they can deliver a much more sterile feel then my sloppy guitarplaying


----------



## Zalbu

seyd said:


> im so glad to read some of you like this shit! it is a bit different then måsstaden but we will never release the same stuff twice. i also understand to alot of people it comes off too random and unexpected, thats how i like my shit and its a matter of taste i guess =)
> 
> there are some synth effects on the ambience on this, i think i ended up using more synths this time around then on måsstaden mainly because they can deliver a much more sterile feel then my sloppy guitarplaying


This is kind of a random question, but I've always wondered why you chose to spell your name Vildhjarta and not Vildhjärta?


----------



## seyd

Zalbu said:


> This is kind of a random question, but I've always wondered why you chose to spell your name Vildhjarta and not Vildhjärta?



cus this is the original ^^


----------



## simonpimonpoo

This comes very close to the epic entrancing evil sound of meshuggah, I like it alot!


----------



## eventhetrees

seyd said:


> im so glad to read some of you like this shit! it is a bit different then måsstaden but we will never release the same stuff twice. i also understand to alot of people it comes off too random and unexpected, thats how i like my shit and its a matter of taste i guess =)
> 
> there are some synth effects on the ambience on this, i think i ended up using more synths this time around then on måsstaden mainly because they can deliver a much more sterile feel then my sloppy guitarplaying



The random stuff is what I love about it. First listen you're just like what just happened? Can't remember anything. 2nd listen on it all sinks in and it's brilliant.


----------



## goherpsNderp

seyd said:


> im so glad to read some of you like this shit! it is a bit different then måsstaden but we will never release the same stuff twice. i also understand to alot of people it comes off too random and unexpected, thats how i like my shit and its a matter of taste i guess =)
> 
> there are some synth effects on the ambience on this, i think i ended up using more synths this time around then on måsstaden mainly because they can deliver a much more sterile feel then my sloppy guitarplaying



i prefer the back and forth between synths and no background sounds of this EP over the random noises and soft guitar parts (almost acoustic sounding) of the masstaden album. i think those made it seem a little too medieval or whimsical. (if those are the right words)

and i agree with others that all of these riffs work better together. can't wait to buy it in US so i can punish my car speakers.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

The dramatic shifts in timing > everything


----------



## interviewatruins

THALL. That is all.


----------



## goherpsNderp

interviewatruins said:


> THALL. That is all.



That's THALL.***


----------



## interviewatruins

goherpsNderp said:


> That's THALL.***



i just lol'd in my finnish society class.
everyone stared at me for a second.


----------



## fungwabus117

Hey Daniel what was the tuning on the acoustic in Dimman?


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I wanted a new hoodie the other day so I ordered one of the Vildhjarta ones. Noticed they had pre-orders for "Thousands of Evils" vinyl + some stuff. Had to force myself not to order the bundle/pre-order because I'm broke. I caved and ordered it anyway while at work today. I have no regrets.


----------



## lvlellovv

holy shit this ep is badass, as you all have stated it was a bit confused listening to it the first couple of times but the more i listen to it the more "genius" it seems. 

I CAN NOT WAIT TILL YOU GUYS COME TO AUSTIN NOV. 17TH. HOLY ....


----------



## Maggai

Wow, I really LOVE the mellow synth stuff!


----------



## TheFerryMan

listening to the new EP on spotify now. 

First off, holy heavy is this heavy.

and I'm sure i'm in the minority...but I love clean Vox in Vildhjarta....just saying.


----------



## spawnofthesith

TheFerryMan said:


> listening to the new EP on spotify now.
> 
> First off, holy heavy is this heavy.
> 
> and I'm sure i'm in the minority...but I love clean Vox in Vildhjarta....just saying.



I like the cleans they have too, and this is coming from someone who usually hates it when a heavy band has clean vocals. It also helps that their vocalist isn't trying to sing in a woman's vocal range like most other bands in this style...


----------



## TheFerryMan

spawnofthesith said:


> I like the cleans they have too, and this is coming from someone who usually hates it when a heavy band has clean vocals. It also helps that their vocalist isn't trying to sing in a woman's vocal range like most other bands in this style...


 
yeah, that is most of what turns me off about clean vocals in heavy music, that and uninspired melodies.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Yeah this E.P. is ....ing killer. Definitely different than Maastaden but still 100% Vildhjarta. The ending of Mist Forstandet is so evil. Good god.


----------



## Dayviewer

TheFerryMan said:


> listening to the new EP on spotify now.
> 
> First off, holy heavy is this heavy.
> 
> and I'm sure i'm in the minority...but I love clean Vox in Vildhjarta....just saying.


Already said it but the clean vox parts on this EP are by far my favorite, keep coming back to them, they should do much more with this imo


----------



## jonajon91

seyd said:


> we will never release the same stuff twice.



Apart from deceit and traces. I kid, I know traces was instrumental.


----------



## Daeniel

Just listening to the new EP. Sweet!


----------



## seyd

jonajon91 said:


> Apart from deceit and traces. I kid, I know traces was instrumental.



well at least you dont complain about them being too different from the original ^^


----------



## Hubbas

fungwabus117 said:


> Hey Daniel what was the tuning on the acoustic in Dimman?



I think it's G C F Bb Eb G if I remember it correctly

thall


----------



## seyd

Hubbas said:


> I think it's G C F Bb Eb G if I remember it correctly
> 
> thall



fgt


----------



## fungwabus117

I also read somewhere that only one song on the EP uses a 7 string, the rest 6? Is that true?


----------



## jonajon91

seyd said:


> well at least you dont complain about them being too different from the original ^^



Damn right! The new stuff kicks as much as (or more) ass than before!


----------



## ScottyB724

So I spent like an hour last night creating a fake UK alias, subsequent UK itunes account, and buying a UK itunes gift card from some sketchy website... all for the new Vildjharta ep. Well worth it, I just wish itunes offered higher quality file formats.


----------



## Triple7

why didn't you just get a preorder bundle from their US webstore?


----------



## sakeido

Acoustic tune on the EP was really cool, the rest was very Vildhjarta


----------



## goherpsNderp

any word on a digital release of this in NA?

running out of stuff to listen to on my daily work commute, and i need that thall itch scratched.


----------



## ScottyB724

Triple7 said:


> why didn't you just get a preorder bundle from their US webstore?



I could only find bundles with t shirts included too and I just don't have the 50 bucks to drop on that at the moment, but I'm hoping they will be able to bring some vinyl's for merch on the impending US tour.


----------



## interviewatruins

listening to the Thousands Of Evils EP. 
my ear drums just got ....ed sideways and every other which way.
ear....ed. THALL.


----------



## TheEndlessObsession

Hey seyd, how would I be able to get a lossless version of the EP? I'd kill for the wav files!


----------



## Saptarshi

Check This Out Traces Masstaden Backing Track just made it ... probably the only backing track  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bviwvw4cWHE


----------



## The Reverend

I got to see Vildhjarta in Austin a few weeks ago. It was a killer show, I'm really glad I got to see them. They were awesome live. The only thing that sucked was the sound guy.


----------



## no_dice

The Reverend said:


> I got to see Vildhjarta in Austin a few weeks ago. It was a killer show, I'm really glad I got to see them. They were awesome live. The only thing that sucked was the sound guy.



Maybe they're a difficult band to mix? I saw them a few days ago and their performance was good, but you couldn't hear the guitars worth a shit.


----------



## The Reverend

no_dice said:


> Maybe they're a difficult band to mix? I saw them a few days ago and their performance was good, but you couldn't hear the guitars worth a shit.



It might be. At the show I went to, all the instruments were on point, you just couldn't hear the vocals whatsoever.


----------



## Rick

The Reverend said:


> It might be. At the show I went to, all the instruments were on point, you just couldn't hear the vocals whatsoever.



I could hear them, then again, I was right up front and three feet from where Daniel stands.


----------



## lvlellovv

The Reverend said:


> It might be. At the show I went to, all the instruments were on point, you just couldn't hear the vocals whatsoever.




i was at that show too, got hit in the face with a plastic bottle that calle threw lol but it sounded on point to me..i could hear vilhelm's vocals but i couldn't hear daniel's, i was right in front of calle...and i don't know if that's just daniel losing his voice at times or if it's the sound guy, but i've noticed the same thing in a lot of their live videos as well.

recorded like the first half of all these feelings too


----------



## goherpsNderp

i'm probably late on this, but Amazon MP3 now has this available to buy, and at $7 to boot!

jumped on it last night but forgot to burn a copy for the road. (yes, i'm still in the stone age using discs in my car)


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

Just saw them in NYC. Holy shit. I've been to tons of shows, and never would I have expected New York to go that crazy. We tend to have a very ignorant crowd, and needless to say, things got very violent, and very ignorant. They are beyond solid live, and have such a crafted presence that I honestly can't compare to many bands. Sick setlist, although I'm sure y'all could look that up if you wanted to. I already owned a Thall t shirt, and after seeing them live for the first time, I went and bought another. Why? Because THALL


----------



## elnyrb10

so looks like they are using some new custom guitars rather than the old ibanez rgxls. anyone got any idea of what they are?

Vildhjarta @ Gramercy Theater | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Vildhjarta @ Gramercy Theater | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

not my photos btw!


----------



## no_dice

I'm pretty sure one of them used an RG1077XL at least for a couple of songs.


----------



## ErikinOzmium

I saw them in Atlanta and they played their new EIR Guitars the whole set.. they sounded damn fine tho! amazing show as well


----------



## leonardo7

elnyrb10 said:


> so looks like they are using some new custom guitars rather than the old ibanez rgxls. anyone got any idea of what they are?
> 
> Vildhjarta @ Gramercy Theater | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Vildhjarta @ Gramercy Theater | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> not my photos btw!



Id be interested to know as well just out of curiosity. They do look pretty sick


----------



## elnyrb10

leonardo7 said:


> Id be interested to know as well just out of curiosity. They do look pretty sick



looks like they are in fact EIR guitars. never hear dog them before but checked out their Facebook where they have a shit ton of pictures of the guitars that vildhjrata are using. They look pretty damn good


----------



## seyd

https://www.facebook.com/daniel.i.bergstrom/posts/10152080512308850

and yeah manhattan was crazy ^^


----------



## wankerness

I finally listened to the thousands of evils EP. My jaw's pretty much on the floor, this is some of the most creative and atmospheric metal I've ever head. Tracks like "Dimman Fran Lutzen" are real masterpieces of mood, this is some of the ugliest, scariest stuff I have heard this side of Deathspell Omega. The riffing is really like no one else. This is really, really great stuff and a big step forward from Maastaden, I'm looking forward to the LP!


----------



## mikernaut

anybody post this yet? not the best sound quality... but damn, headbanging props  

also- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98W-HECAR3I

just want to keep these guys in the "know" cuz they killin it!


----------



## Lukifer

2 things I got from this vid. 

1. Im a big Vildhjarta fan and I never knew they had 2 singers. 

2. The guitar player in white looks like Ola Englund. 

I know Daniel is the guitar player in black but not sure anyone elses name.


----------



## Saptarshi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXkpLb51HWo

any one has the tabs of any song from thousands of evil ?? :/


----------



## KingLouis

Here's a question that may have been asked to death a million times, but does anyone know why the dudes in Vildhjarta tune their second highest string UP a half-step? (At least I think they do.) I'm just curious, thinking about messing around with that tuning, wondering the +'s/-'s of it. Like does it make some if the dissonant type stuff they do easier to fret or something?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## crg123

I can't believe masstaden is 3 years old already... I remember listening to it the first time after being a fan of their EP work. I sat there for a minute after listeing to the whole thing straight through with my jaw open. I just couldn't comprehend the sound and the writing. 

I loved Thousands of Evils, but I can't wait till their next full length. I know some of them are members here, so I just want to say to you guys thank you for just doing what you do. Also a question. How do you guys make the crazy noises in the beginning Nojja? It's been bugging me haha. Is it purely from the tone/eq settings or is there more of a technique to it?


----------



## Somnium

KingLouis said:


> Here's a question that may have been asked to death a million times, but does anyone know why the dudes in Vildhjarta tune their second highest string UP a half-step? (At least I think they do.) I'm just curious, thinking about messing around with that tuning, wondering the +'s/-'s of it. Like does it make some if the dissonant type stuff they do easier to fret or something?
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


Vildhjarta tune their 7's to 8-string tuning minus the highest string. Sometimes they drop the lowest string a step or two. There's an old AMA thread on got-djent that has a lot of discussion about this kinda stuff.


----------



## KingLouis

Somnium said:


> Vildhjarta tune their 7's to 8-string tuning minus the highest string. Sometimes they drop the lowest string a step or two. There's an old AMA thread on got-djent that has a lot of discussion about this kinda stuff.



Cool deal, thanks alot friend! I'll be sure to head there & check it out.


----------



## ceiling_fan

Spotted some interesting vandalism on the Wikipedia page today...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

*"Their debut album, Måsstaden, is a concept-album that "tells the tale of a hidden and isolated town, narrated in a classic fable manner". Sources of inspiration included The Jungle Book and Mumindalen" *-From the Wiki page


----------



## crg123

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> *"Their debut album, Måsstaden, is a concept-album that "tells the tale of a hidden and isolated town, narrated in a classic fable manner". Sources of inspiration included The Jungle Book and Mumindalen" *-From the Wiki page




Lol wat







+ 






Somehow =






Vildhjarta you so crazy...


----------



## spawnofthesith

I can see it


----------



## fungwabus117

seyd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/daniel.i.bergstrom/posts/10152080512308850
> 
> and yeah manhattan was crazy ^^



What's vildhjarta up to? Always want to hear new bonesplitting thall


----------



## hypotc

Any news in Vildhjarta land? Are they touring at the moment?

I want a new full-length, Måsstaden was (is) AMAZING! Please be a concept album.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Isn't Jungle Book supposed to be pretty dark (not the Disney interpretation)? I remember reading that same quote about Masstaden a few years ago


----------



## Ikiharmaa

wannabguitarist said:


> Isn't Jungle Book supposed to be pretty dark (not the Disney interpretation? I remember reading that same quote about Masstaden a few years ago



I'm under the impression that half of the original moomin books aren't as happy as people think they are either. At least the last book I read (Moominvalley in November) wasn't very upbeat at all, the opposite really.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

What is Vildhjarta up to you ask?

I got an interview with them at Tech Fest where a line-up change was confirmed and the next album was discussed a little:

Tech Fest: Vildhjarta Interview and Live Review - Daedric Influence

Hope you guys like it.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> What is Vildhjarta up to you ask?
> 
> I got an interview with them at Tech Fest where a line-up change was confirmed and the next album was discussed a little:
> 
> Tech Fest: Vildhjarta Interview and Live Review - Daedric Influence
> 
> Hope you guys like it.



Awesome! Very excited to hear that they're going to be doing a full album.

Also sweet about HLB, their self-titled is one of the heaviest things I've ever heard, and Buster's a great drummer and writer.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Buster is a great fit for them, I'm hoping they let him write some of the riffs cause he is a groove monster!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Buster is a great fit for them, I'm hoping they let him write some of the riffs cause he is a groove monster!


According to what they told me he's writing the album with them so expect earth shattering grooves.
Call
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

What's the deal with my posts and Skype shit? I can't seem to quote anyone without some Skype options turning up...


----------



## TDR

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> What's the deal with my posts and Skype shit? I can't seem to quote anyone without some Skype options turning up...



Sounds like you installed "Skype Click to Call" when you installed Skype, puts gay little blue icons next to anything in web browsers. Forum quotes must include them ?


----------



## KingLouis

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> What is Vildhjarta up to you ask?
> 
> I got an interview with them at Tech Fest where a line-up change was confirmed and the next album was discussed a little:
> 
> Tech Fest: Vildhjarta Interview and Live Review - Daedric Influence
> 
> Hope you guys like it.



Thanks so much for this update on the guys, and details on the new album!

They're my favorite band (currently), so this was awesome!


----------



## Nour Ayasso

I'm a huge fan of Vildhjarta but a bit late to SSO and this thread as well. I'm glad to read that Vildhjarta is writing a new album but what's up with the member changes? Jimmie gets kicked out for not writing anything, and then supplies them with pedals? David is replaced by Buster who is writing stuff that sounds just like Vildhjarta, but for Humanitys last breath? Oh and why'd Robert get replaced? 

Before you tell me to do research, I did, the internet isn't helping, and neither is the vandalized Wikipedia lol. Beside what better place to get facts than SSO?


----------



## chassless

vandalized? am i the only one who found that the Jungle Book and Mumindalen inspirations make a whole lot of sense?


----------



## octatoan

Someone recommend me something by Vildhjarta, please.


----------



## Metalma5ness

Awesoham said:


> Someone recommend me something by Vildhjarta, please.



Vildhjarta-Shiver (HD) - YouTube


----------



## wannabguitarist

Awesoham said:


> Someone recommend me something by Vildhjarta, please.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnaClnVnj_c

Or anything else off this album


----------



## Nour Ayasso

So I've been listening to all the Omnislash singles on youtube. F*ck that's some gooood stuff, hope to hear returning styles from that EP.


----------



## hypotc

Any news from Vildhjarta land?

I want a new concept album.


----------



## Speedos

hypotc said:


> Any news from Vildhjarta land?
> 
> I want a new concept album.



indeed, can't freakin wait for another album! just want to hear them say they will release something..damn, at least a single

until then ,


----------



## Nour Ayasso

^ Even though the quality is bad and half inaudible, I really enjoy that version. It's really intriguing, and the ambient parts are even darker. Also the vocals sound like demons.


----------



## crg123

*

VILDHJARTA Is Writing A New Record - Metal Injection


*found that photo online - come forward if you've created it because it made me die of laughter at work.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

YEEEEEESSSSSS. Color me excited!


----------



## TheBloodstained

That's some damn good news 

I hope they write something "Thousands-of-Evils"-ish! I really liked that EP 

The debut got old quite fast though... might be something with the production? It just doesn't sound _that_ impressive to me, so I hope for some evolved, devil-ish tones this time


----------



## Brodessa

This is exactly the kind of news I wanted to hear! New Vildhjarta is ON ITS WAY AND READY TO BRING YOU DOWN.


----------



## hypotc

Great news!


----------



## Static

finally!


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Don't forget there's also new HLB definitely coming sooooon


----------



## Alice AKW

2015 shall see the return of the most evil metal <3


----------



## hypotc

Any updates?


----------



## Static

duuuudeee...you had me pumped for a second. :/


----------



## Nour Ayasso

So no new Vildhjarta or HLB.... whyyyyy not  ?

Anyway 
https://soundcloud.com/vildhjarta/svarta-hingsten-skrittar


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Spoke too soon!


----------



## jonajon91

Does anyone remember there used to be a video on YouTube that was the ten best moments from messtaden? I can't find it for the life of me.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

was just listening to these guys yesterday! Masstaden is still my favourite record of 2011, still amazing. What ever happened to em


----------



## Anectine_Matt

Not Vildhjarta news, but new Humanity's Last Breath is on the way. Sounds awesome!

https://soundcloud.com/buster_odeholm/detestor-teaser


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Anectine_Matt said:


> Not Vildhjarta news, but new Humanity's Last Breath is on the way. Sounds awesome!



YAAAASSSS

As spine-tinglingly great as Vildhjarta is, HLB was always #1. That self titled was *the most* massive, bone-crushing, brutal, heavy album ever. Every single riff hit hard as f***. 'Anti' still blows my dick off on a regular basis. 

I have become the hype.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY




----------



## Falvillo

https://soundcloud.com/vildhjarta/eir-guitars-omega-thall-7-low-tuning-test

New Demos!!!!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I forgot about Vildhjarta until yesterday. Really hope they do something soon, because I ....ing miss them. All of their material has been great to my ears, and hearing that little demo/test really hammered home how badly I wish they'd release a good chunk of new material.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Señor Voorhees;4617924 said:


> I forgot about Vildhjarta until yesterday. Really hope they do something soon, because I ....ing miss them. All of their material has been great to my ears, and hearing that little demo/test really hammered home how badly I wish they'd release a good chunk of new material.



Couldn't have said it better myself.
They aren't always in my thoughts, but when they are.....


----------



## elnyrb10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-FbgQqDQG4


----------



## MetalheadMC

^^^FINALLY!


----------



## VigilSerus

I'm always waiting for new Vildy, but I'm never ready for the demolishing that they'll release. Super hyped.


----------



## gunch

Sounds pretty good


----------



## Boofchuck

I have no Idea what this is. https://youtu.be/oxUlCQ8xYd4


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

From that same channel:


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Yaaaaas. New thall is best thall.


----------



## Masoo2

Stoot Neer is Calle's side project.

nice stuff


----------



## wankerness

Both of those clips were incredibly uninteresting (the Vildhjarta "teaser" and the embedded one above). I think their last EP was brilliant and had some of the weirdest and most twisted guitar parts I've ever heard on it, but these two just sounded like some random guy's bedroom djent. I LOVE their full length debut and the EP so I'm still looking forward to this, but those two clips do not give me high hopes at all.



Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yaaaaas. New thall is best thall.



Oh god, if this is what kind of posts there will be in this thread moving forward I guess I'll have to avoid it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

That was kind of my thoughts too, but I don't remember any of their trailers being very indicative of the overall sound of the full release. I thought the Thousands of Evils clips were kind of lame but they actually led to my favorite release of the year. I'm just stoked to see them starting to get the ball rolling again. If you liked what they put out so far I'd say just have a little faith.


----------



## Chi

Boofchuck said:


> I have no Idea what this is. https://youtu.be/oxUlCQ8xYd4



haard_anaal


----------



## VigilSerus

råttbröderna and stoort neer are both clips of Calle's side project Stoort Neer. They are mostly things that he wrote that didn't quite fit the Vildhjarta style but wanted to use in some way. The only new "official" Vildhjarta material is heartsmear, and the SoundCloud demo.


----------



## Sikthness

love Vildhjarta, but that teaser is not interesting at all. It really does sound like some kid who just heard them for the first time in his bedroom trying to emulate...that being said, I'm sure new material will be awesome and not as mediocre as clip


----------



## Keaton Soto

what is bergstrom's sevenstring . org account?


----------



## Vigaren

My band Karmanjakah LOVE vildhjärta (we are also swedes) and they are a huge inspiration to us! One of our songs is very inspired by them, very thall riff we got going in the intro here! Would love to hear what you guys think!

https://youtu.be/zbe32ZPNa6Q


----------



## jonajon91

Can anyone tell me what the official tracklist for Omnislash is? Anything official I see says it's a two track EP with 'Shiver' and 'Don't fail me now (lady luck)'. But the version that I own continues through early works of 'Deciet, 'traces' and 'Focus Snippet'.

Also, is it not time for some more music from these guys?


----------



## arksen

Vildhjarta is going to perform an "Exclusive Show" at Euroblast 2018. With all their demos and teasers, I bet they'll have new material to show off.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

So just a friendly reminder since I just realized I never saw this posted here; but Calle just released his solo album and it's pretty nasty.
Check it-


----------



## mikernaut

Ordacleaphobia said:


> So just a friendly reminder since I just realized I never saw this posted here; but Calle just released his solo album and it's pretty nasty.
> Check it-



While I love Vildhjarta's main sound , this is pretty cool too. Words that come to mind while listening to this is "Filthy", "grimy" and "Crushing"


----------



## coreysMonster

Words that come to my mind are "When" and "new" and "material"


----------



## GunpointMetal

Ordacleaphobia said:


> So just a friendly reminder since I just realized I never saw this posted here; but Calle just released his solo album and it's pretty nasty.
> Check it-



This shit is great. Post-thall? lol. Got some good melodic elements as well as sick riffs. Drums are definitely under-programmed as far as velocity adjustments and stuff, but it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## jr1092




----------



## AC.Lin

jr1092 said:


>



DUDE !
DUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE !!!
I WAS ABOUT TO POST IT !!!! 

God Damnit.

Anyway, i'm really damn happy to hear something from them ! Looks like they're really back at recording


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Well that's quite exciting. I was just thinking about them the other day- thought they probably were done but didn't want to commit to being done yet. Sooooo glad to be wrong.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Sounds sick, can't wait!


----------



## isispelican

oh yes


----------



## never_2many_strings

jr1092 said:


>




SUPER excited about some new Vildhjarta material!!!!


----------



## hypotc

NEW SONG IS OUT :O

Vildhjarta - Den Helige Anden

(that means "The Holy Other" btw)

https://open.spotify.com/track/0yXmmWU1UD6KFzajCIpcmr?si=AA7n-1BOQ_6ul1Mrlt4OOw


----------



## hypotc

HOLY SHIT when the vocals come in. DAMN!


----------



## Metropolis

0:01-0:44 swedish melodeath, 0:44 --> djent like it's 2009.


----------



## wankerness

Why the hell do their fans insist on posting the word THALL all over the place? What IS that? It reminds me of when I was in middle school and spelled Korn with a capital R. I feel like my brain is leaking out my ears looking at the comments on their facebook.


----------



## gunch

I was ready to square up if this thread was bumped pointlessly 

I can’t wait to get home to listen to it


----------



## DeathbyDesign

Dang that sounds pretty good.


----------



## AwakenNoMore

Oh hell yes.


----------



## Boofchuck

New Tool and new Vildhjarta! I must be dreaming.


----------



## Boofchuck

wankerness said:


> Why the hell do their fans insist on posting the word THALL all over the place? What IS that? It reminds me of when I was in middle school and spelled Korn with a capital R. I feel like my brain is leaking out my ears looking at the comments on their facebook.


Oh I can explain; thall is.


----------



## GunpointMetal

wankerness said:


> Why the hell do their fans insist on posting the word THALL all over the place? What IS that? It reminds me of when I was in middle school and spelled Korn with a capital R. I feel like my brain is leaking out my ears looking at the comments on their facebook.


If you weren't there, you don't know.


----------



## gunch

holy shit talk about VOKILLS

Am I the only one hearing a little _less_ crispyness in the tone


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Man that shit slaps. Probably the only modern sounding band I listen to anymore but how could you stop when they put out one banger after another?


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Was so shook when I saw it pop up on my spotify! Really liked the track obviously


----------



## coreysMonster

gunch said:


> I was ready to square up if this thread was bumped pointlessly


Had the exact same reaction lol.

Also, the song is goddamn amazing.


----------



## p0ke

hypotc said:


> Vildhjarta - Den Helige Anden
> (that means "The Holy Other" btw)



Nope. It means "The Holy Spirit". The holy other would be Den helige andre (which sounds somewhat wrong).


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Dang this is dope. Perfect one to get you bumped before work. The melo part in the beginning mislead me a little haha


----------



## sezna

Hellll yes this is good stuff. Never doubt the thall.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Wow. That was incredible. 
These guys better not disappear for another 3 years.


----------



## mikernaut

another teaser.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Did anyone hear do the Nail the Mix with Buster?


----------



## mikernaut

and someone already did a cover-


----------



## musicaldeath

Stop teasing dammit! That last release was so good.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Teasers are cool and all but I wish they'd just release this album already.


----------



## Spazz stringz

Just heard this band for the first time this past weekend. Really cool stuff...
I don't follow too many 'djenty' bands but this definitely crushes. I also like how they have that spiraling, depressive, dissonant (sorta Ulcerate-ish) quality within the few songs that i heard.


----------



## Masoo2

GunpointMetal said:


> Did anyone hear do the Nail the Mix with Buster?


I _really_ wanted to, but I had so many issues with NTM the last time I used it (which was for a few months ending around Polyphia or something like that) and the price increase (at least, I think it increased) made me not go forward with it.

Damn shame too because Buster's work is incredible and I'd love to have a look into his sessions.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Masoo2 said:


> I _really_ wanted to, but I had so many issues with NTM the last time I used it (which was for a few months ending around Polyphia or something like that) and the price increase (at least, I think it increased) made me not go forward with it.
> 
> Damn shame too because Buster's work is incredible and I'd love to have a look into his sessions.


I was mostly curious because the preview video made it sound like the Vildjharta recording was kind half-assed and required a lot of little fixes and clean up things. I'd like to see how someone like that handles stems with clicks from no cross-fades and how you keep things sounding tight when the band uses pitch-shifting on complete guitar tones to change tuning/tempo.


----------



## jbaxter

New ish teaser.


Buster is apparently recording drums for new album next month. Approximately 1hr25m of music total if a vague post from their insta is to be believed.


----------



## chipchappy

Perfect, once we're over this virus and about 2/3rds of the way through the next one, the album should be done! Can't wait!


----------



## John

thall


----------



## jbaxter

Another teaser a few days ago. Dummy heavy.


----------



## jbaxter

New teaser, and Calle said new song soon. Idk what soon means on the Vildhjarta time scale but I suppose that means within the next few months.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Nothing about this? The video is actually quality. Like the vocal production on this a lot more than anything they've done. More distortion, weight, and spread. Not my favorite track of theirs but I'm damn excited for a new album.


----------



## jbaxter

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Nothing about this?




Thoroughly enjoyed it for sure. Video complemented it very well too. I do hope we get an album announcement soon


----------



## Boofchuck




----------



## jbaxter

*måsstaden under vatten, coming October 15th 2021*
tracklist in link as well. 17 tracks, 1hr20mins of straight rip


----------



## Boofchuck

Absolutely NOTHING comes close to this band for me.


----------



## jbaxter

Boofchuck said:


> Absolutely NOTHING comes close to this band for me.


Same same same. Far and away my favorite band. Cream of the dark atmospheric heaviness crop.


----------



## goherpsNderp

These are killer, as expected, but where are those riffs from the Kaos2 teasers we got in the past? Krisse did such an awesome cover of it and none of that was in this official release. Hopefully it's still on the album somewhere on a different track/title.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

This feels like it did when Tool finally announced they were releasing new music. 
I hope this album is better 

Vildhjarta just has that special sauce, man; I dunno what it is. Stoked to finally see a release.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Preordered the vinyl edition! I'm super pumped for this. The released tracks so far have been killer! 
I think the addition of Buster have brought some of that HLB madness/heaviness into their sound, and I LOVE IT!


----------



## jayarpeggios

Ordacleaphobia said:


> This feels like it did when Tool finally announced they were releasing new music.
> I hope this album is better
> 
> Vildhjarta just has that special sauce, man; I dunno what it is. Stoked to finally see a release.



To me the special sauce is that they find a way to break out of western tonality by using microtonality with their bends while still structured in 12 EDO. To me, that's what gives thall that... eh... thall sound. Like in nar de du at 1:00, or in that amazing section in sunset sunrise, or in kaos2 at 1:50 on where it goes in and out of tune during those riffs. So damn good and refreshing. My ears are just so burnt out on 12 EDO it's amazing to hear a band break away from it in this way, even if it's only slightly.


----------



## jbaxter

penny royal poison goes fucking hard. Last single we're getting before the release on 10/15! 

thall


----------



## Triple7

Did they ever address the fact that they are down to one vocalist? I don't remember reading anything about that.


----------



## Boofchuck

jayarpeggios said:


> To me the special sauce is that they find a way to break out of western tonality by using microtonality with their bends while still structured in 12 EDO. To me, that's what gives thall that... eh... thall sound. Like in nar de du at 1:00, or in that amazing section in sunset sunrise, or in kaos2 at 1:50 on where it goes in and out of tune during those riffs. So damn good and refreshing. My ears are just so burnt out on 12 EDO it's amazing to hear a band break away from it in this way, even if it's only slightly.


I think the constant clean parts/ambience and use of silence in their riffs is another part of it.


----------



## jayarpeggios




----------



## jbaxter

jayarpeggios said:


>



in all honesty, its everything I could have hoped for.


----------



## jayarpeggios

jbaxter said:


> in all honesty, its everything I could have hoped for.


Yeah, it's definitely good. Album of the year (decade maybe) for sure.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Just bought it on iTunes. THALL


----------



## Boofchuck

Absolutely fucking magnificent.


----------



## jbaxter

when måsstaden nationalsång hit with that Shadow riff I just about cried


----------



## Boofchuck

jbaxter said:


> when måsstaden nationalsång hit with that Shadow riff I just about cried


I definitely cried.


----------



## gunch

fucking incredible


----------



## jbaxter

buster and calle's toxin playthroughs, in case you missed them


----------



## Boofchuck

The whole damn album is preposterous. Vildhjarta really have created their own language and world through their art.


----------



## destroyerdogs

Yes, this is a good one. A bit long but very good.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

This album is what I would call "dying" metal. It has such a ridiculously dark and twisted sound, it sounds like a hallucination experienced before death of heaven and hell.


----------



## Ericjutsu

jbaxter said:


> buster and calle's toxin playthroughs, in case you missed them



thanks for convincing me to buy a Pod X3


----------



## CGrant109

Phantom Assassin and Sunset Sunrise are prob my favs so far. The drums are so damn good on this album.


----------



## Chris Bowsman

I have no clue what thall means, but this is my first real listen to Vildhjarta, fucking awesome.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Is this what it's like when a long wait isn't a disappointment? I'm so used to being let down I didn't let myself build too much hype for this to the point I was unaware it was released.

This has made my day.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Chokey Chicken said:


> Is this what it's like when a long wait isn't a disappointment? I'm so used to being let down I didn't let myself build too much hype for this to the point I was unaware it was released.
> 
> This has made my day.



Yeah man, I definitely was expecting to be let down; especially after the Tool record kind of flopped. 
Crazy that they managed to deliver a release that actually didn't feel like a disappointment after such a long wait; felt like such a great spiritual successor to Masstaden. 

Boi when that riff from Shadow dropped in on that throwback instrumental track...


----------



## destroyerdogs

I can't stop listening to this album now. It is really great. Probably this year's best metal album for me, along with Alluvial. I don't even care anymore that it's 70 minutes long, and I usually hate albums that long.


----------



## coreysMonster

Chris Bowsman said:


> I have no clue what thall means, but this is my first real listen to Vildhjarta, fucking awesome.





> With their distinct take on djent, Vildhjarta inadvertently coined the accompanying word _thall_, which the group have used to describe their own music and it as well has become a meme among the band and its fans. The etymology of thall originates from the slurred pronunciation of the World of Warcraft character Thrall when pronounced with a Swedish accent.[17] More recently Vildhjarta has stated that it is just a word and "it can be whatever you want it to be."


All it means is that the Vildhjarta guys are nerds.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

coreysMonster said:


> All it means is that the Vildhjarta guys are nerds.


i thought it was referencing the town in india


----------



## gunch

I thought it was them just onomatopoeia-ing their bomb notes

The screeching and crying into the break/beatdown in Benblast is still so harrowing


----------



## CTID

wasn't really a fan in the past but this new album is insane. am definitely going to go back and check out their catalogue again


----------



## Triple7

The new album is amazing. I've been a fan of all their work, but wow...

There's so much emotion in these tunes. 

I was surprised that the whole album is in Swedish. Only because the rest have been in English. Can't wait to find out what they're talking about.


----------



## John

thall


----------



## coreysMonster

GenghisCoyne said:


> i thought it was referencing the town in india





gunch said:


> I thought it was them just onomatopoeia-ing their bomb notes


Actually I investigated the source of the WoW thing that's on Wikipedia and it doesn't exist, and I dunno if it ever existed. So I guess the mystery of what THALL means remains


----------



## CTID

coreysMonster said:


> Actually I investigated the source of the WoW thing that's on Wikipedia and it doesn't exist, and I dunno if it ever existed. So I guess the mystery of what THALL means remains



idk if it's specifically why thall became a thing but Thrall is 100% a character from WoW


----------



## binz

I really love these chanty vocals, for a lack of better words. A bit like people singing in football stadiums, or more probable here: vikings marching into battle or some shit.

This album was not just not a disappointment, for me it's their best album thus far. Production on point, never feels long, repetitive or boring despite 1:20:00, love the little themes from old material.

Only thing I was hoping for was more songs like den helige Anden with this slow but driven intro / main riff.

11/10. Would thall.


----------



## hypotc

new news:

måsstaden under vatten instrumentals are out.

also, from their instagram page:

"@buster.odeholm has remixed, remastered and partially reproduced our first two releases.
We will release these (forte) editions on 28 January 2022 on colored vinyl, CDs and streaming. Our web-store has exclusive vinyl colors that will only be sold via our direct channels, available to preorder now on vildhjartastore.com. A separate preorder of the same editions will go live next week via Indiemerch shipping from North America."


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Masstaden forte? Anyone else listened? My thoughts: Drums are crazy. I mean fucking insane. Otherwise it's the same masterpiece, bass sounds a little nicer, vocals are a little clearer


----------



## binz

Was hoping so much for this and am extremely excited they put it on the streaming services (and not just the social edition vinyls).

Especially thousands of evils sound like a completely new album!


----------



## Masoo2

I was actually a little bit worried about Masstaden Forte because it's one of my favorite albums, but man I did _not_ realize how bad the drums sounded on the original mix lmao.

Buster did a fantastic job except on one song: All These Feelings. The beginning just lost so much energy with the octave guitars being pushed far back in the mix


----------



## gunch

Where do listen I want to listen to thousands of evils forte really bad


----------



## RobDobble6S7

gunch said:


> Where do listen I want to listen to thousands of evils forte really bad


Anywhere. Spotify, apple music etc.


----------



## gunch

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Anywhere. Spotify, apple music etc.



I just checked and it popped up, thanks


----------



## RobDobble6S7

New teaser out on instagram. Couldn't link cause I don't know how But it's heavy. It says +KÄNSLAN+ on it, Swedish for "the feeling"


----------



## jbaxter

RobDobble6S7 said:


> New teaser out on instagram. Couldn't link cause I don't know how But it's heavy. It says +KÄNSLAN+ on it, Swedish for "the feeling"


----------



## GunpointMetal

jbaxter said:


>



Damn, Vildhjarta really is the drunken boxing of djent. Love it.


----------



## coreysMonster

jbaxter said:


>



Bruh


----------

